# Lahore Should Be Developed Like Delhi: Pak Minister



## SpArK

*Lahore Should Be Developed Like Delhi: Pak Minister​*
Impressed with the infrastructure development of the national capital, a visiting Pakistani provincial minister today said Lahore should be developed on the lines of Delhi.

Minister of Food in Pakistan's Punjab province Abdul Gafoor Khan Mayo, while addressing a function at Adarsh Public School, said he was "greatly impressed" with the development taking place in Delhi.

Known as Moonlight Public School during pre-partition days, the Adarsh Public School used to function at Lahore.

*The minister said he is yet to visit such a developed city where one can find wide roads, spread out Metro network, flyovers and vast greenery, a statement from Parliamentary Secretary to the Delhi Chief Minister*, Mukesh Sharma said.

The Minister, praising the functioning of democracy and sense of secularism in India, said there was a need for further strengthening people-to-people relations in the two neighbouring countries.

He said that the Punjab government there would feel honoured to invite Delhi Chief Minister Sheila Dikshit and her Parliamentary Secretary Mukesh Sharma to Lahore, the statement said.
FILED ON: DEC 28, 2012 

http://news.outlookindia.com/items.aspx?artid=785150


WTF????

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## iam not greek

one has to agree that Delhi has changed a lot in last 2 decades. Wider, clean roads, world class transportation, airport make it best city in south asia

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SHAMK9

SpArK said:


> *
> 
> The minister said he is yet to visit such a developed city where one can find wide roads, spread out Metro network, flyovers and vast greenery, a statement from Parliamentary Secretary to the Delhi Chief Minister,
> 
> WTF????​*


*
Have all of those, wide roads= LRR , spread out metro network= Rapid Bus Transit phase 1 27km long 90% complete (can later put train tracks on the route to make it a rail system), Phase 2 construction starts soon, flyovers= tons of them ranging from 1 to 8 Km long, the only things missing in Lahore are; a world class airport (current one is over crowded already) and tall skyscrapers.​*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Paan Singh

He should come at chandigarh then

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Don Jaguar

We have idiots in the government that's why we are in such condition.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

Don Jaguar said:


> We have idiots in the government that's why we are in such condition.







. *We have more idiots*.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Xestan

Well, the minister has gone crazy I guess. I can't if Lahore is better than Delhi but Lahore sure has its own class. It's a clean city overall. If someone wants to compare Delhi, the capital, compare it with Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

BTW i will like to see the developed side of delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

our minister should know lahore is the only city facing massive development in its history and his CM wants to make it istanbul of south asia and he comparing lahore with delhi  



SpArK said:


> . *We have more idiots*.



we have zardari

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Don Jaguar

For Lahore city the examples to follow are Hong Kong, Los Anegeles, New York etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

Don Jaguar said:


> For Lahore city the examples to follow are* Hong Kong, Los Anegeles, New York* etc.




lahore have its own class better make it lahore instead of making it paris and istanbul :p

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jbond197

Paan Singh said:


> He should come at chandigarh then



You mean to say - Chandigarh is better developed than Delhi. Chandigarh may be better planned than older parts of Delhi but has nothing in comparision to Delhi from Airports to Infrastructure to buildings and places of Historical importance.

and I have been to both the places.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Xestan said:


> Well, the minister has gone crazy I guess. I can't if Lahore is better than Delhi but Lahore sure has its own class. It's a clean city overall. If someone wants to compare Delhi, the capital, compare it with Islamabad.



No You Cant Compare Islamabad with delhi!! islamabad was city build from scratch and planned to be capital, it doesnt have historical sites like delhi or Lahore and has less population!

Lahore Should be Compared with Delhi And Karachi With Mumbai Even though we dont have metro Trains!! Cities are comparable.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jbond197

Don Jaguar said:


> BTW i will like to see the developed side of delhi.



Google it, buddy! Try Metro, Delhi airport, Infrastructure. The only mess in Delhi are the older parts of Delhi but they are improving a lot as well. There is no comparison whatsoever between Delhi and Lahore or other cities of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

jbond197 said:


> You mean to say - Chandigarh is better developed than Delhi. Chandigarh may be better planned than older parts of Delhi but has nothing in comparision to Delhi from Airports to Infrastructure to buildings and places of Historical importance.
> 
> and I have been to both the places.



Just give 2-3 more years to chandigarh n surrounding area's ,delhi will be nothing in front of it.
Yes,it doesnt have historical importance but its not needed when you have to live as mango man

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sexy gun

CAN WE HAVE SOME LAHORE PICS HERE :d


----------



## Don Jaguar

I like this pic of Hong Kong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Don Jaguar said:


> I like this pic of Hong Kong.



kuch towers mein load shedding hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

Paan Singh said:


> Just give 2-3 more years to chandigarh n surrounding area's ,delhi will be nothing in front of it.
> Yes,it doesnt have historical importance but its not needed when you have to live as mango man



 Yaara, I am not running Chandigarh down. I loved being at Sec 17 market and many other places. I have seen development in Chandigarh, Mohali, Panchkula but still I would say with in few years the difference between the two places is only gonna be bigger. Believe me, focus on Development in Delhi and surrounding areas is way more than many other parts of country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

sexy gun said:


> CAN WE HAVE SOME LAHORE PICS HERE :d



This is a dedicated thread for this with thousands of pics.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/3743-pictures-cities-lahore.html



Paan Singh said:


> kuch towers mein load shedding hai



Nahi yar wo so rahay hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

Don Jaguar said:


> I like this pic of Hong Kong.



I would love to see Lahore developed like this. Honestly!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

jbond197 said:


> I would love to see Lahore developed like this. Honestly!!



i will never let ruin the historical importance of lahore into steel structures 



jbond197 said:


> Google it, buddy! Try Metro, Delhi airport, Infrastructure. The only mess in Delhi are the older parts of Delhi but they are improving a lot as well. There is no comparison whatsoever between Delhi and Lahore or other cities of Pakistan.




except air port and metro every thing is comparable with delhi infrastructure wise and in every mean wide roads parks, resuce services , traffic police etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Kaniska said:


> ...but at least donot make yourself like Delhi as a rape capital of India...



That is one problem of the big city which hosts mind blowing numbers of migrant labor population and Delhi is not the only city in India which experienced issues like these. Google the numbers and you will find many big cities with their moments of shame!! Please don't blame it on the city itself because of the idiots flowing in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

*Some aerial views of Lahore.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Armstrong

Hainnn !  

Aaadhiii Ferozepur Road putttt diyeee haiii aur Overheads banaa banaa kar jeenaaa haram kar diyaaa ubbb aur kiyaa chahteiii hooo Minister !  

Just let Lahore be & instead of servicing your corruption with one mega project after another - Spend that many on our education budget & cottage industries instead !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Some of the Delhi pics -

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Don Jaguar

Armstrong said:


> Hainnn !
> 
> Aaadhiii Ferozepur Road putttt diyeee haiii aur Overheads banaa banaa kar jeenaaa haram kar diyaaa ubbb aur kiyaa chahteiii hooo Minister !
> 
> Just let Lahore be & instead of servicing your corruption with one mega project after another - Spend that many on our education budget & cottage industries instead !



Economy bahter kernay ke liay minister kuch nahi kertay is baat pe bohat ghusa ata hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Armstrong

Don Jaguar said:


> Economy bahter kernay ke liay minister kuch nahi kertay is baat pe bohat ghusa ata hai.



Abidi Sahib ghaltiii touu hamarii hai neii ! PPP ko aap ne sirf isss liyee vote dei diyaa keh usss meinn aap kiii baradrii ka eik baraa aadmiii haii (Faisal Raza Abidi) ! 

Aur mein neiii PML N ko sirf isss liyee vote dei diyaa keh Nawaz Sharif ko bhii Nihari pasanad hai aur mujhee bhii !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baby Leone

never heard of this food minister before .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarrar

Sometimes they say Paris, sometimes they say New york & now they are saying Delhi, looks like the standard kept feeling, WTF. We have tons of idiots in Pakistan & unfortunately those idiots are running Pakistan.


----------



## DMLA

Well I do remember some members of Ajoka who had visited Delhi last year saying "Delhi is like Lahore, Islamabad and Karachi combined and then making the combined city much more modern". I do believe that with time, Pakistani cities will get better. Delhi receives huge budgetary funds each year which makes it a good city. To give an example, just the Delhi Jal Board (water department) budget last year was at $700 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

Don Jaguar said:


> For Lahore city the examples to follow are Hong Kong, Los Anegeles, New York etc.



No, preserve old Lahore but improvement is on going process. High rises doesn't mean development. For that you have Karachi. You have something that no one has in SA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notorious_eagle

I am going to Delhi for the last One Day Match , all suggestions for entertainment from Delhites would be highly appreciated? 

Cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jade

notorious_eagle said:


> I am going to Delhi for the last One Day Match , all suggestions for entertainment from Delhites would be highly appreciated?
> 
> Cheers



Would like to hear about your experience in India. By the way for which other cities have you got your visa? 

Given a chance I would like to visit Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

Jade said:


> Would like to hear about your experience in India. By the way for which other cities have you got your visa?
> 
> Given a chance I would like to visit Lahore



Will do, and i only applied for the visa to Delhi due to time constraints. Inshallah next time i am going to go to Goa and Darjeeling. But on topic, where are my fellow Delhites? Suggestions please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

SHAMK9 said:


> Have all of those, wide roads= LRR , spread out metro network= Rapid Bus Transit phase 1 27km long 90% complete (can later put train tracks on the route to make it a rail system), Phase 2 construction starts soon, flyovers= tons of them ranging from 1 to 8 Km long, the only things missing in Lahore are; a world class airport (current one is over crowded already) and tall skyscrapers.



No mate BRT cannot be compared to a 190 km long metro rail system as in Delhi
Even tier 3 Indian cities are getting monorail/BRT nowadays

In Road infra,Flyover and Buses...No South Asian city can be compared to Delhi



Don Jaguar said:


> BTW i will like to see the developed side of delhi.



posted by me on another thread

http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/204532-kya-dilli-kya-lahore-33.html#post3533310
http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/204532-kya-dilli-kya-lahore-33.html#post3533401
http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/204532-kya-dilli-kya-lahore-33.html#post3533409
http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/204532-kya-dilli-kya-lahore-33.html#post3533475




aks18 said:


> our minister should know lahore is the only city facing massive development in its history and his CM wants to make it istanbul of south asia and he comparing lahore with delhi



????



A.Rafay said:


> No You Cant Compare Islamabad with delhi!! islamabad was city build from scratch and planned to be capital, it doesnt have historical sites like delhi or Lahore and has less population!
> Lahore Should be Compared with Delhi And Karachi With Mumbai Even though we dont have metro Trains!! Cities are comparable.



Not comparable....look at Airports,Skyscrapers,Bus transit...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

gslv mk3 said:


> No mate BRT cannot be compared to a 190 km long metro rail system as in Delhi
> Even tier 3 Indian cities are getting monorail/BRT nowadays
> 
> In Road infra,Flyover and Buses...No South Asian city can be compared to Delhi


Considering that our economy is totally crap and we are at war, our cities aren't doing that bad either, of course it will take time to catch upto Delhi/Mumbai but we are slowly getting there, btw Mumbai looks excellent in those pics.



Al-zakir said:


> No, preserve old Lahore but improvement is on going process. High rises doesn't mean development. For that you have Karachi. You have something that no one has in SA.



Old Lahore is beautifully preserved but Lahore should get a decent skyline in near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shinigami

why are pakistanis obsessed with delhi? pre partition days perhaps?


----------



## Secur

Well I have always heard something exactly the opposite about N.Delhi  ... Watching Indians criticizing it a lot half the time ... Can any Indian shed light on recent developments ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Just goes to show the fools that run Pakistan and their line of thinking, complete goons. Rarely do they ever say anything intelligent. There is no point in even trying to defend such idiotic remarks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Secur said:


> Well I have always heard something exactly the opposite about N.Delhi  ... Watching Indians criticizing it a lot half the time ... Can any Indian shed light on recent developments ?




*Delhi metro*

192.7 km length and 142 stations operational
190 km under construction















*Delhi Airport terminal 3*-its huuuuge

"Opened in 2010, Terminal 3, a state-of-the-art and integrated future terminal is the 8th largest passenger terminal. It occupies an area of 540,000 m2 (5,800,000 sq ft), with a capacity to handle 36 million passengers annually."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Delhi BRTS










Buddh International Circuit










Highways











Skyscrapers

Brys Buzz 81 floor






Supertech Supernova

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cloud_9

Depends which area you are visiting.....Purani Delhi is a mess when it comes to traffic but got its own charm if you are into the bygone days.



notorious_eagle said:


> I am going to Delhi for the last One Day Match , all suggestions for entertainment from Delhites would be highly appreciated?
> 
> Cheers


A good start would be 
Tourists Spots near DMRC Stations
:: Welcome to Delhi Tourism:: Official Website of Government National Capital of Delhi ::
+ Wimpy @ Connaught place 

For a food guide Restaurants in Delhi, Gurgaon & Noida (NCR), Delhi Restaurants, Gurgaon Restaurants, Noida Restaurants | Zomato NCR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

dont know what aspect he is talking about i am all for matching Dehli metro.

also we can include new airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Andromache said:


> dont know what aspect he is talking about i am all for matching Dehli metro.
> 
> also we can include new airport



may be talking bout NCR


----------



## walwal

Don Jaguar said:


> We have idiots in the government that's why we are in such condition.



Our idiots can give tough competition to yours.



Andromache said:


> dont know what aspect he is talking about i am all for matching Dehli metro.
> 
> also we can include new airport



Yups, Metro and IGI airport are amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

walwal said:


> Yups, Metro and IGI airport are amazing



i dint like the old airport. seen few mishaps


----------



## kaykay

SHAMK9 said:


> Have all of those, wide roads= LRR , spread out metro network= Rapid Bus Transit phase 1 27km long 90% complete (can later put train tracks on the route to make it a rail system), Phase 2 construction starts soon, flyovers= tons of them ranging from 1 to 8 Km long, the only things missing in Lahore are; a world class airport (current one is over crowded already) and tall skyscrapers.



BRTs can't be compared with metro.....anyway delhi has it's own BRT too along with metro....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan21

I have to say delhi is one hell of an India world class cities. WOrld class airport, top metro system, amazing brts system, world class racing track for F1, open and wide roads and tons of heritage and cultural sites all over the city. Don't know how Delhi achieved all this. Other cities follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

karan21 said:


> I have to say delhi is one hell of an India world class cities. WOrld class airport, top metro system, amazing brts system, world class racing track for F1, open and wide roads and tons of heritage and cultural sites all over the city. *Don't know how Delhi achieved all this.* Other cities follow.




Because its the national capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iam not greek

Another thing which Delhi has is best education institutes in South Asia

IIT
AIIMS
FMS
IIFT
Delhi University
JNU

and so on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

DMLA said:


> Well I do remember some members of Ajoka who had visited Delhi last year saying "Delhi is like Lahore, Islamabad and Karachi combined and then making the combined city much more modern". I do believe that with time, Pakistani cities will get better. Delhi receives huge budgetary funds each year which makes it a good city. To give an example, just the Delhi Jal Board (water department) budget last year was at *$700 million*.



Man.....that is a very big amount, even karachi's city govt's budget is around $400mn, which includes all the dept (water, sewerage, infrastructure, roads, and everything that comes under city govt).


----------



## Azazel

Hasnain2009 said:


> Man.....that is a very big amount, even karachi's city govt's budget is around $400mn, which includes all the dept (water, sewerage, infrastructure, roads, and everything that comes under city govt).



It is because Jal board serves Delhi NCR which is a small state comprising many cities of the size of Karachi.


----------



## Don Jaguar

Hasnain2009 said:


> Man.....that is a very big amount, even karachi's city govt's budget is around *$400mn*, which includes all the dept (water, sewerage, infrastructure, roads, and everything that comes under city govt).



Are you sure?

Because Lahore got 411 million dollar for fiscal year 2012 - 2013.

Rs40 billion LDA budget approved | The Nation


----------



## Don Jaguar

iam not greek said:


> Another thing which Delhi has is best education institutes in South Asia
> 
> IIT
> AIIMS
> FMS
> IIFT
> Delhi University
> JNU
> 
> and so on



Can you provide their rankings also?


----------



## Not Sure

notorious_eagle said:


> I am going to Delhi for the last One Day Match , all suggestions for entertainment from Delhites would be highly appreciated?
> 
> Cheers



Do not take any females with you, but if you do, never let them be alone. Avoid West Delhi and Gurgaon for night-outs. Converse in English, avoid Urdu/Hindi. Let people know you are visitor from Pakistan - that helps a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

*Lahore has a GDP per capita of 5000 USD.

Delhi has a GDP per capita of 3315 USD.*

List of Pakistani provinces by gross domestic product - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

List of Indian states by GDP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

^^ Delhi GDP per capita is taken from the report of Planning Commission of India for the year 2011&#8211;12.

While the report of Lahore is old and its GDP per capita is increased now.


----------



## Not Sure

Don Jaguar said:


> *Lahore has a GDP per capita of 5000 USD.
> 
> Delhi has a GDP per capita of 3315 USD.*
> 
> List of Pakistani provinces by gross domestic product - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> List of Indian states by GDP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ^^ Delhi GDP per capita is taken from the report of Planning Commission of India for the year 2011&#8211;12.
> 
> While the report of Lahore is old and its GDP per capita is increased now.



Delhi has twice the population of Lahore with same land area. The major factor contributing to the ever swelling population of Delhi is inward migration that works as a growth engine helping the poor raise their income and living standards.


----------



## Don Jaguar

Not Sure said:


> Delhi has twice the population of Lahore with same land area. The major factor contributing to the ever swelling population of Delhi is inward migration that works as a growth engine helping the poor raise their income and living standards.



Actually area wise Lahore is a little bigger.

Lahore is 1772 square kilometers.

Delhi is 1484 square kilometers.

But i agree about the population.


----------



## third eye

A.Rafay said:


> I would like to warn you about rapists! Please take care of your family members if you are taking them with you.



Was this necessary ? Since one stupid remark deserves another..

Relax, he & his family has survived suicide bombers - he will know how to manage himself in Delhi / New Delhi.



notorious_eagle said:


> I am going to Delhi for the last One Day Match , all suggestions for entertainment from Delhites would be highly appreciated?
> 
> Cheers



What sort of inputs have you in mind - Theater, Movies, Malls , sight seeing ,Eateries ? I shall not be able to help with sleazy parts though.

Where are you planning to stay ? That will help give suggestions to places close by.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

Don Jaguar said:


> Actually area wise Lahore is a little bigger.
> 
> Lahore is 1772 square kilometers.
> 
> Delhi is 1484 square kilometers.
> 
> But i agree about the population.



It is Delhi NCR-33,578 km2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DMLA

Don Jaguar said:


> *Lahore has a GDP per capita of 5000 USD.
> 
> Delhi has a GDP per capita of 3315 USD.*
> 
> List of Pakistani provinces by gross domestic product - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> List of Indian states by GDP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ^^ Delhi GDP per capita is taken from the report of Planning Commission of India for the year 2011&#8211;12.
> 
> While the report of Lahore is old and its GDP per capita is increased now.



While I am not a big fan of "wiki", the information provided is wrong. A simple calculation shows that they have placed the ppp value by mistake in the nominal section. The actual nominal per capita GDP of Lahore is ~1750$.

I had posted these videos before but since this thread specifically talks about Delhi, it makes sense to put them here as well for reference.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

DMLA said:


> While I am not a big fan of "wiki", the information provided is wrong. A simple calculation shows that they have placed the ppp value by mistake in the nominal section. The actual nominal per capita GDP of Lahore is ~1750$.
> 
> I had posted these videos before but since this thread specifically talks about Delhi, it makes sense to put them here as well for reference.



Lahore GDP is around 40 billion dollar the report is old i explained.


----------



## gslv mk3

Don Jaguar said:


> Lahore GDP is around 40 billion dollar the report is old i explained.



By PPP

List of cities by GDP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DMLA

Don Jaguar said:


> Lahore GDP is around 40 billion dollar the report is old i explained.



Delhi's GDP from the same pwc report was ~$170 billion. Based on more recent estimates it is more than $200 billion. So how does it matter? Delhi's per capita GDP still comes out to be higher..... be it PPP or nominal GDP!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

gslv mk3 said:


> By PPP
> 
> List of cities by GDP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



It also says PPP wise 40 billion.

BTW the report is old its from 2008.

Keep in mind the GDP is increased from 166 billion dollar in 2008 to 211 billion dollar in 2012.


----------



## Don Jaguar

gslv mk3 said:


> It is Delhi *NCR-33,578 km2*



What?


----------



## Not Sure

Don Jaguar said:


> What?



He is confused between square kilometers and kilometer square.


----------



## kaykay

Don Jaguar said:


> Lahore GDP is around 40 billion dollar the report is old i explained.



as of 2008(for both cities)...
GDP of Lahore- USD 40 billion.
GDP of Delhi- USD167 billion....so even if delhi population is 2 times highter than Lahore, its economy is about 4 times higher than Lahore.....


----------



## DMLA

In case people still harbour doubts!

report: https://www.ukmediacentre.pwc.com/imagelibrary/downloadMedia.ashx?MediaDetailsID=1562

comparative index: $ denominated GDP in PPP
Mumbai = $209 billion
Delhi = $167 billion
Kolkata = $104 billion
Chennai = $79 billion
Karachi = $78 billion
Bangalore = $69 billion
Hyderabad = $60 billion
Ahmedabad = $49 billion
Pune = $48 billion
Lahore = $40 billion

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Don Jaguar

kaykay said:


> as of 2008(for both cities)...
> GDP of Lahore- USD 40 billion.
> GDP of Delhi- USD167 billion....so even if delhi population is 2 times highter than Lahore, its economy is about 4 times higher than Lahore.....



What's with the report of planning commission of india then?

And the report of Lahore is old i am telling you again.



DMLA said:


> In case people still harbour doubts!
> 
> report: https://www.ukmediacentre.pwc.com/imagelibrary/downloadMedia.ashx?MediaDetailsID=1562
> 
> comparative index: $ denominated GDP in PPP
> Mumbai = $209 billion
> Delhi = $167 billion
> Kolkata = $104 billion
> Chennai = $79 billion
> Karachi = $78 billion
> Bangalore = $69 billion
> Hyderabad = $60 billion
> Ahmedabad = $49 billion
> Pune = $48 billion
> Lahore = $40 billion



What's the latest nominal?


----------



## kaykay

DMLA said:


> In case people still harbour doubts!
> 
> report: https://www.ukmediacentre.pwc.com/imagelibrary/downloadMedia.ashx?MediaDetailsID=1562
> 
> comparative index: $ denominated GDP in PPP
> Mumbai = $209 billion
> Delhi = $167 billion
> Kolkata = $104 billion
> Chennai = $79 billion
> Karachi = $78 billion
> Bangalore = $69 billion
> Hyderabad = $60 billion
> Ahmedabad = $49 billion
> Pune = $48 billion
> Lahore = $40 billion



also add that this report is from 2008.....


----------



## karan21

DMLA said:


> In case people still harbour doubts!
> 
> report: https://www.ukmediacentre.pwc.com/imagelibrary/downloadMedia.ashx?MediaDetailsID=1562
> 
> comparative index: $ denominated GDP in PPP
> Mumbai = $209 billion
> Delhi = $167 billion
> Kolkata = $104 billion
> Chennai = $79 billion
> Karachi = $78 billion
> Bangalore = $69 billion
> Hyderabad = $60 billion
> Ahmedabad = $49 billion
> Pune = $48 billion
> Lahore = $40 billion



Indian cities have left the Pakistani counterparts farrrr behind. There is no comparison anymore. Just having open parks in Islamabad doesn't mean it is an advanced city. Industries and services is what makes a city advanced. Pakistan is now atleast 2-3 decades behind in this field.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Don Jaguar

karan21 said:


> Indian cities have left the Pakistani counterparts farrrr behind. There is no comparison anymore. Just having open parks in Islamabad doesn't mean it is an advanced city. Industries and services is what makes a city advanced. Pakistan is now atleast 2-3 decades behind in this field.



2-3 decades is a very big thing.

BTW anyone got the latest nominal report?


----------



## qasimali

No worries. He was drunk.


----------



## kaykay

Don Jaguar said:


> 2-3 decades is a very big thing.
> 
> BTW anyone got the latest nominal report?



in terms of nominal Lahore is about USD 17-18 billions while Karachi is slightly more than $20 billions...(In 2010)
Delhi is about slightly more than 3 lakh crore INR which means about $60-65 billion......
Economy of Karachi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shinigami

notorious_eagle said:


> I am going to Delhi for the last One Day Match , all suggestions for entertainment from Delhites would be highly appreciated?
> 
> Cheers



thats what the net is for. like this one.

i think its an american family living in delhi...??
Week in the Life- India - YouTube


----------



## Don Jaguar

kaykay said:


> in terms of nominal Lahore is about USD 17-18 billions while Karachi is slightly more than $20 billions...(In 2010)
> Delhi is about slightly more than 3 lakh crore INR which means about $60-65 billion......
> Economy of Karachi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



In past 3 years things are changed a lot.


----------



## kaykay

Don Jaguar said:


> In past 3 years things are changed a lot.



same can be said for delhi...


----------



## Don Jaguar

kaykay said:


> same can be said for delhi...



So do you have the latest nominal report?


----------



## iam not greek

Don Jaguar said:


> Can you provide their rankings also?



Help yourself. 

QS World University Rankings - Topuniversities

IIT Delhi is in top 5o along with other IITs and university of Delhi in top 100

anyways these ranking system does not give a fair position to Indian institutes like IITs and IIMs because they are not universities in true sense. they teach few subjects and they are one of the best in the world in those subjects.
like
IIT-Delhi among top 30 on world rankings for technical subjects
while IIM ahemdabad is world no.1 in PGP-AMB program and 11th overall

similarly JNU figures in world top universities subjectwise Jawaharlal Nehru University - Topuniversities

Although there is no formal ranking of Top Medical colleges in Asia but if ever it happens, AIIMS would easily figure in top 5. Unofficial sources put it it even in top 3 The Best Medical Colleges in Asia

FMS is better than many IIMs but due to its poor infrastructure and limited batch size it does not figure in world ranking. Nevertheless, it has placement at par with best in Asia. same goes for IIFT

apart from these there are institutes like DTU, NSIT etc which are academically potent enough to figure in world ranking but fail in other aspects like research, courses offered, infrastructure etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## funtoosh

Don Jaguar said:


> I like this pic of Hong Kong.



Thank the British for it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Don Jaguar said:


> So do you have the latest nominal report?



not really but will try to find!!!


----------



## ashok321

The biggest drawback is Lahore's 12 hour load shedding......something not happening in Indian Capital.

That should change first, before anything else to square up with Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

ashok321 said:


> The biggest drawback is Lahore's 12 hour load shedding......something not happening in Indian Capital.
> 
> That should change first, before anything else to square up with Indians.



12 hours is exaggeration.


----------



## ashok321

Don Jaguar said:


> 12 hours is exaggeration.



Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Icing on the cake?


----------



## Don Jaguar

ashok321 said:


> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan
> 
> Icing on the cake?



I live in Lahore my brother.

12 hour is not a fixed duration.


----------



## ashok321

Don Jaguar said:


> I live in Lahore my brother.
> 
> 12 hour is not a fixed duration.



You tell me who is misrepresenting the facts here...
You? or the Pakistani Media?
Any which way, Pakistan is at fault and suffering big time.
And that is the crux of the matter, when it comes to talk about the tale of two cities.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

ashok321 said:


> You tell me who is misrepresenting the facts here...
> You? or the Pakistani Media?
> Any which way, Pakistan is at fault and suffering big time.
> And that is the crux of the matter, when it comes to talk about the tale of two cities.....



Load shedding differs from area to area and media exaggerates a lot.

Currently there is almost no load shedding in my area.


----------



## ashok321

Don Jaguar said:


> Load shedding differs from area to area and media exaggerates a lot.
> 
> Currently there is almost no load shedding in my area.



And yr area is?
Just a wee bit part of Lahore city....
One more media claiming 18 hours.....Loadshedding: Boys in Lahore hold
Enjoy the show and the truth.
You are entitled to yr opinion, but once you have the facts - you may not need YOUR OWN opinion....


----------



## iam not greek

Lahore cannot be compared to any tier 1 Indian city, leave alone Delhi which according to me is the best Indian city


----------



## PakShah

SpArK said:


> *Lahore Should Be Developed Like Delhi: Pak Minister​*
> Impressed with the infrastructure development of the national capital, a visiting Pakistani provincial minister today said Lahore should be developed on the lines of Delhi.
> 
> Minister of Food in Pakistan's Punjab province Abdul Gafoor Khan Mayo, while addressing a function at Adarsh Public School, said he was "greatly impressed" with the development taking place in Delhi.
> 
> Known as Moonlight Public School during pre-partition days, the Adarsh Public School used to function at Lahore.
> 
> *The minister said he is yet to visit such a developed city where one can find wide roads, spread out Metro network, flyovers and vast greenery, a statement from Parliamentary Secretary to the Delhi Chief Minister*, Mukesh Sharma said.
> 
> The Minister, praising the functioning of democracy and sense of secularism in India, said there was a need for further strengthening people-to-people relations in the two neighbouring countries.
> 
> He said that the Punjab government there would feel honoured to invite Delhi Chief Minister Sheila Dikshit and her Parliamentary Secretary Mukesh Sharma to Lahore, the statement said.
> FILED ON: DEC 28, 2012
> 
> Lahore Should Be Developed Like Delhi: Pak Minister | news.outlookindia.com
> 
> 
> WTF????



Get a grip on yourself. You just posted this to think as if Pakistanis look up to India stuff. Please give me a break!

We Pakistanis already have better examples like Islamabad.

Please dont ever say that a Pakistani ministers takes India as an example for anything. It would be embarrassingly stupid to use India as a standard for anything.

Its an Indian source, so what can anyone expect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

iam not greek said:


> Lahore cannot be compared to any tier 1 Indian city, leave alone Delhi which according to me is the best Indian city



You are close, but not right...
Its Banagaloru....
Best Indian Cities to Live In



> Its an Indian source, so what can anyone expect



and the following from yr own country?

Loadshedding: Boys in Lahore hold


----------



## iam not greek

ashok321 said:


> You are close, but not right...
> Its Banagaloru....
> Best Indian Cities to Live In



well, thats why i said 'according to me' but that list even features Calcutta


----------



## ashok321

iam not greek said:


> well, thats why i said 'according to me' but that list even features Calcutta



follow the facts, and a conventional wisdom....


----------



## Don Jaguar

ashok321 said:


> And yr area is?
> Just a wee bit part of Lahore city....
> One more media claiming 18 hours.....Loadshedding: Boys in Lahore hold
> Enjoy the show and the truth.
> You are entitled to yr opinion, but once you have the facts - you may not need YOUR OWN opinion....



I am telling you media exaggerates a lot.

And load shedding differs from area to area it also differs from time to time.

If there is load shedding in my locality then the very next locality has no load shedding at that time i mean like 5000 or 6000 houses are facing load shedding then the other 5000 or 6000 are not.

All of the Lahore is not in shadow at the same time.

It is like 2 hours load shedding today then 6 hours tomorrow and no load shedding on next day then 8 hour load shedding then no load shedding for a complete month then 3 hour load shedding and so on.

It do not have any symmetry and no specific time.

Currently there is no load shedding in my area but all areas are not like that.


----------



## iam not greek

ashok321 said:


> follow the facts, and a conventional wisdom....



that list is not a fact dude. period

I have been to all major Indian cities and nothing come close to Delhi in terms of everything (dont start rape wape bla bla). one thing that makes Bangalore better than Delhi is its IT sector but that too is being taken care of if we consider Delhi NCR Sir


----------



## gslv mk3

PakShah said:


> Get a grip on yourself. You just posted this to think as if Pakistanis look up to India stuff. Please give me a break!
> 
> *We Pakistanis already have better examples like Islamabad.*
> 
> Please dont ever say that a Pakistani ministers takes India as an example for anything. It would be embarrassingly stupid to use India as a standard for anything.
> 
> Its an Indian source, so what can anyone expect.



What is better in isloo???

Airport?Metro rail?BRTS??Skyscrapers??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

iam not greek said:


> Lahore cannot be compared to any tier 1 Indian city, leave alone Delhi which according to me is the best Indian city



So are very educated about Pakistani cities?


----------



## baajey

jbond197 said:


> Originally Posted by Don Jaguar View Post
> I like this pic of Hong Kong.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/econom...-like-delhi-pak-minister-2.html#ixzz2GSsRyWb7
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see Lahore developed like this. Honestly!!



and thoroughly *envious*....


----------



## Don Jaguar

gslv mk3 said:


> What is better in isloo???
> 
> Airport?Metro rail?BRTS??Skyscrapers??



In Los Angeles there are a very few skyscrapers but it is much better then any south asian city.

See the living standard dear.


----------



## iam not greek

Don Jaguar said:


> So are very educated about Pakistani cities?



dude tell me any tier 1 Indian city you want to compare Lahore with? we will put forward facts


----------



## gslv mk3

Don Jaguar said:


> So are very educated about Pakistani cities?



I have posted about Delhi infra......isnt comparison easy??


----------



## ashok321

Don Jaguar said:


> I am telling you media exaggerates a lot.
> 
> And load shedding differs from area to area it also differs from time to time.
> 
> If there is load shedding in my locality then the very next locality has no load shedding at that time i mean like 5000 or 6000 houses are facing load shedding then the other 5000 or 6000 are not.
> 
> All of the Lahore is not in shadow at the same time.
> 
> It is like 2 hours load shedding today then 6 hours tomorrow and no load shedding on next day then 8 hour load shedding then no load shedding for a complete month then 3 hour load shedding and so on.
> 
> It do not have any symmetry and no specific time.
> 
> Currently there load shedding in my area but all areas are not like that.



Load shedding is a rotating factor and its a common thingy....



> A rolling blackout, also referred to as load shedding, is an intentionally engineered electrical power shutdown where electricity delivery is stopped for non-overlapping periods of time over different parts of the distribution region. *Rolling blackouts are a last-resort measure used by an electric utility company to avoid a total blackout of the power system*



AND YES, INDIA'S CAPITAL DOES NOT HAVE SUCH THINGY....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saleem

this guy needs to be tarred and feathered and then given 100 lashes a day fro 10 years....


----------



## gslv mk3

Don Jaguar said:


> In Los Angeles there are a very few skyscrapers but it is much better then any south asian city.
> 
> See the living standard dear.



It has 34 skyscrapers....which are taller than tallest building in Lahore .......
What about Airport?Metro rail?BRTS?


----------



## neehar

Not Sure said:


> He is confused between square kilometers and kilometer square.



both are same

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

ashok321 said:


> Load shedding is a rotating factor and its a common thingy....



Media exaggeration and time difference stays there.

You are talking about a report of july my dear fellow load shedding timings change every day.



gslv mk3 said:


> It has 34 skyscrapers....which are taller than tallest building in Lahore .......
> What about Airport?Metro rail?BRTS?



34 in Los Angeles or Delhi?

BTW they are very few for both cities.

About Airport, Metro rail, BRTS discussion is done.


----------



## SpArK

PakShah said:


> Get a grip on yourself. You just posted this to think as if Pakistanis look up to India stuff. Please give me a break!
> 
> We Pakistanis already have better examples like Islamabad.
> 
> Please dont ever say that a Pakistani ministers takes India as an example for anything. It would be embarrassingly stupid to use India as a standard for anything.
> 
> Its an Indian source, so what can anyone expect.



pak- pak pak pak- pukaaaak .. pak- pak -pak- pukaaaak..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hasnain2009

Don Jaguar said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> Because Lahore got 411 million dollar for fiscal year 2012 - 2013.
> 
> Rs40 billion LDA budget approved | The Nation



My bad....i mixed it up with lahore's budget 
Karachi's budget is around $700mn.
Budgets 2011-2012: Karachi gets Rs70.7b &#8211; The Express Tribune




Don Jaguar said:


> *Lahore has a GDP per capita of 5000 USD.
> 
> Delhi has a GDP per capita of 3315 USD.*
> 
> List of Pakistani provinces by gross domestic product - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> List of Indian states by GDP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ^^ Delhi GDP per capita is taken from the report of Planning Commission of India for the year 201112.
> 
> While the report of Lahore is old and its GDP per capita is increased now.



haha....bhai....accoring to your links that you posted $13 billion is lahore's GDP(nominal) for 2010 and mentioned population is 7.352million. So $13 billion/7.352million = $1768.22, whiich is much lower than dehli's gdp per capita(nominal) even when the population figure is wrong, actual pop of lahore is around 12mn. I don't think any city in pakistan have better per capita income than indian cities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

Hasnain2009 said:


> haha....bhai....accoring to your links that you posted $13 billion is lahore's GDP(nominal) for 2010 and mentioned population is 7.352million. So $13 billion/7.352million = $1768.22, whiich is much lower than dehli's gdp per capita(nominal) even when the population figure is wrong, actual pop of lahore is around 12mn. I don't think any city in pakistan have better per capita income than indian cities



Looks like you haven't read last line of my post.

Please give it a try now.


----------



## Hasnain2009

Don Jaguar said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> Because Lahore got 411 million dollar for fiscal year 2012 - 2013.
> 
> Rs40 billion LDA budget approved | The Nation





Don Jaguar said:


> Looks like you haven't read last line of my post.
> 
> Please give it a try now.



Well i read it, but the per capita growth for pakistan is close to null for last 4 years as the GDP growth is nearly equal to the population growth, so it might be possible for lahore/karachi to have even lesser per capita income than it was in 2010 as the population increases in big cities with rapid because of two factors, natural birth + rural to urban migrations.


GDP growth for pakistan:

2009 = 1.7%	
2010 = 3.8%	
2011 = 2.4%
2012 = 3.4% 

Read more: Pakistan GDP Data & Country Report | Global Finance


----------



## Don Jaguar

Hasnain2009 said:


> Well i read it, but the per capita growth for pakistan is close to null for last 4 years as the GDP growth is nearly equal to the population growth, so it might be possible for lahore/karachi to have even lesser per capita income than it was in 2010 as the population increases in big cities with rapid because of two factors, natural birth + rural to urban migrations.
> 
> 
> GDP growth for pakistan:
> 
> 2009 = 1.7%
> 2010 = 3.8%
> 2011 = 2.4%
> 2012 = 3.4%
> 
> Read more: Pakistan GDP Data & Country Report | Global Finance



Tell me if you got the information about Lahore in specific.


----------



## Hasnain2009

Don Jaguar said:


> Tell me if you got the information about Lahore in specific.



I don't think there is a much difference between the per capita income of lahore and karachi. The GDP of lahore was $13bn in 2010, even if we calculate the GDP change for last 2year considering the gdp growth of pakistan, which was around 3%, but still i am taking average 4% increase for two year, then lahore's gdp should be around $14.06bn for 2012.

Even if the population of lahore is 8million then:

$14.06bn/8mn = $1757


----------



## Don Jaguar

Hasnain2009 said:


> I don't think there is a much difference between the per capita income of lahore and karachi. The GDP of lahore was $13bn in 2010, even if we calculate the GDP change for last 2year considering the gdp growth of pakistan, which was around 3%, but still i am taking average 4% increase for two year, then lahore's gdp should be around $14.06bn for 2012.
> 
> Even if the population of lahore is 8million then:
> 
> $14.06bn/8mn = $1757



13 billion USD figures looks very low.

In 2008 GDP of Pakistan was about 166 bilion dollars now in 2012 it is 211 billion dollars.

In 2008 Lahore GDP was 40 billion PPP Can't say exactly about nominal but some reports say 13 billion dollars.

Also see this.

As of 2008, the city's gross domestic product (GDP) by purchasing power parity (PPP) was estimate was 40 billion$ with a projected average growth rate of 5.6 percent.As a whole Punjab has 115 billion$ economy making it first and till the date only Pakistani Subdivision of economy more than 100 billion$ at the rank 144 [55] This is at par with Pakistan's economic hub, Karachi, with Lahore (having half the population) fostering an economy that is 51% of the size of Karachi's ( billion in 2008).[55] The contribution of Lahore to the national economy is supposed to be around 13.2%.

Lahore - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hasnain2009

Don Jaguar said:


> 13 billion USD figures looks very low.
> 
> In 2008 GDP of Pakistan was about 166 bilion dollars now in 2012 it is 211 billion dollars.
> 
> In 2008 Lahore GDP was 40 billion PPP Can't say exactly about nominal but some reports say 13 billion dollars.
> 
> Also see this.
> 
> As of 2008, the city's gross domestic product (GDP) by purchasing power parity (PPP) was estimate was 40 billion$ with a projected average growth rate of 5.6 percent.As a whole Punjab has 115 billion$ economy making it first and till the date only Pakistani Subdivision of economy more than 100 billion$ at the rank 144 [55] This is at par with Pakistan's economic hub, Karachi, with Lahore (having half the population) fostering an economy that is 51% of the size of Karachi's ( billion in 2008).[55] The contribution of Lahore to the national economy is supposed to be around 13.2%.
> 
> Lahore - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Bhaaijaan....dehli's per capita income(nominal) for year 2010 was $2,471.92. This is much higher than lahore/karachi.


----------



## Don Jaguar

If contribution of Lahore is still 13.2% then it means 27.8 billion dollar GDP nominal.

2527 USD GDP per capita.


----------



## Not Sure

neehar said:


> both are same



10 meter square is 100 square meters.

Flunked your math class?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMLA

I have had interaction with Pakistanis who have visited Delhi in the last two years. They state themselves that Delhi is miles ahead of any Pakistani city. I am happy to live with that. As far as the assertion that Pakistan's GDP has grown from $164 to $210 billion (28% increase); India's GDP has grown from $1.22 trillion to $1.85 trillion (51% increase). Clearly such arguments don't hold much ground!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

> Looking ahead to 2025, the study sees the rise of the emerging economy cities continuing. Shanghai, Mumbai, Beijing, Delhi, Guangzhou, Rio de Janeiro, Istanbul and Cairo are all expected to rise significantly in the global city GDP rankings as the attached table shows.
> 
> John Hawksworth, head of macroeconomics at PricewaterhouseCoopers LLP said:
> 
> If you look at the projected percentage GDP growth from 2008 to 2025 of the top emerging and the top advanced economy cities, the comparison is stark. Cities such as Shanghai, Beijing and Mumbai, for example, are projected to grow at around 6-7% per annum in real terms, whereas cities such as New York, Tokyo, Chicago and London grow only at around 2% per annum on average. In absolute terms, the projected rise in Shanghais GDP between 2008 and 2025 is greater than the combined GDP increase for London and Paris together.



Lahore is no way near to Delhi in most social parameters....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

we should follow the Istanbul/Turkish model,

a Provincial government with THREE things in mind:

BUSINESS. TOURISM (even if it means just regional, not international). OPTIMAL PUBLIC PUBLIC TRANSPORT SYSTEM.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

Don Jaguar said:


> 34 in Los Angeles or Delhi


LA of course.........



> BTW they are very few for both cities.



Delhi is getting two 80 floor and 100 floor skyscrapers.....not lahore


gslv mk3 said:


> Brys Buzz 81 floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supertech Supernova






> About Airport, Metro rail, BRTS discussion is done.



What discussion??


----------



## acid rain

Delhi collects 26500 crores - roughly 5 billion in personal taxes - can we have Lahore's tax collection figures?


----------



## Don Jaguar

gslv mk3 said:


> Delhi is getting two 80 floor and 100 floor skyscrapers.....not lahore



Problem of Lahore is corruption but check out this one.











Mubarak Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gslv mk3

Don Jaguar said:


> Problem of Lahore is corruption but check out this one.
> 
> Mubarak Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



mate...it is just a 60 floor tower and its on hold though
LAHORE | Mabarak Center | 250m | 188m x 3 | 60 fl | 45 fl x 3 | On Hold - Page 7 - SkyscraperCity
About Airport, Metro rail, BRTS discussion is done.
What discussion??


----------



## Don Jaguar

gslv mk3 said:


> mate...it is just a 60 floor tower and its on hold though
> LAHORE | Mabarak Center | 250m | 188m x 3 | 60 fl | 45 fl x 3 | On Hold - Page 7 - SkyscraperCity



How many 60 story buildings in Delhi?



gslv mk3 said:


> About Airport, Metro rail, BRTS discussion is done.
> What discussion??



Delhi is better in these things.


----------



## gslv mk3

Don Jaguar said:


> How many 60 story buildings in Delhi?



one 60 floor and many clusters of 50-40floor underconstruction.....Delhi is also getting three 80 floor (site preperation,site preparation and proposed)and a 100 floor skyscrapers(site preperation)



Don Jaguar said:


> Delhi is better in these things.


Thanks


----------



## Don Jaguar

gslv mk3 said:


> one 60 floor and many *clusters of 50-40floor underconstruction*.....Delhi is also getting three 80 floor (site preperation,site preparation and proposed)and a 100 floor skyscrapers(site preperation)
> 
> 
> Thanks



Can you tell me about some?

Skyscrapercity link will also work if you do not want to discuss here.


----------



## iam not greek

Don Jaguar said:


> Problem of Lahore is corruption but check out this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mubarak Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Nice building if complete


----------



## gslv mk3

Don Jaguar said:


> Can you tell me about some?
> 
> Skyscrapercity link will also work if you do not want to discuss here.



80 floor-
NOIDA Sec-94 | Supernova | Spira 300m-80fl + more | APP - SkyscraperCity
56 floor
GURGAON Sec-78 | Raheja Revanta| 195m | 56 fl | Site Prep - SkyscraperCity
66 floor
NOIDA Sec-74 | North Eye 255m-66 fl | Orb Homes 48 fl x 3 | U/C - SkyscraperCity
60 floor X 2
GURGAON Sec-65 | M3M Golf Estate | 60fl x 2 + 44fl x 4 + more | U/C - SkyscraperCity
100 floor
NOIDA Sec-25A/32 | Wave City Center | Site Prep - SkyscraperCity
42 floor
NOIDA Sec-16B | Delhi One | 190m-42fl + 37fl + 32fl + more | U/C - SkyscraperCity
40 floor
GURGAON Sec-62 | GYS Vision | 40fl x 3 | U/C - SkyscraperCity
45 floor
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1453064

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

Wave city Delhi NCR






A new city in Delhi NCR

Yeida City - Projects and Development - SkyscraperCity

Brys Buzz-81 floor

Welcome to BRYS BUZZ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iam not greek

not skyscrapers but this project is very close to my heart. waiting for it to complete soon 

Delhi Aerocity | 250 acres | U/C - Page 3 - SkyscraperCity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

Is NCR region really 33578 square kilometers?


----------



## iam not greek

Don Jaguar said:


> Is NCR region really 33578 square kilometers?



do you hate google?? 


The National Capital Region (NCR) in India is a name for the conurbation or metropolitan area which encompasses the entire Delhi as well as urban areas ringing it in neighbouring states of Punjab, Haryana, Uttarakhand, Uttar Pradesh and Rajasthan. With a total area of about 33,578*km2 (12,965*sq*mi), it is the world's second largest urban agglomeration by population and the largest by area

National Capital Region (India) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Don Jaguar said:


> Is NCR region really 33578 square kilometers?



yes.

National Capital Region (India) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

NCR = Delhi + Gurgaon + Faridabad + Noida + Meerut + Gaziabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

gslv mk3 said:


> one 60 floor and many clusters of 50-40floor underconstruction.....Delhi is also getting three 80 floor (site preperation,site preparation and proposed)and a 100 floor skyscrapers(site preperation)
> 
> 
> Thanks



ohhh man absolutely delhi is much better.....
it is an ancient city...
Lahore is also ancient and important bt just for attackers in past...
while delhi progressed much in past 
today i wish to see delhi in top 8 countries of world......
well Lahore...a long way to go...
actually it just started.....for Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Don Jaguar

iam not greek said:


> do you hate google??



No but i do not like the fact that google some times lie.


----------



## iam not greek

Don Jaguar said:


> No but i do not like the fact that google some times lie.



well trust your reasoning power. I am sure you are rational enough to find truth out of lies


----------



## Gentelman

Lohare isnot as much developed as it should be especially in seprate industrial sectore...
1.because every new government start building their own cities i.e zardari =benazirabad and gillani=multan
2-Budget is consumed also on cities arount Lahore to develop them to stop flow of population towards Lahore and this is positive point because in term of population delhi is unbearable....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Gentelman said:


> Lohare isnot as much developed as it should be especially in seprate industrial sectore...
> 1.because every new government start building their own cities i.e zardari =benazirabad and gillani=multan
> 2-Budget is consumed also on cities arount Lahore to develop them to stop flow of population towards Lahore and this is positive point because in term of population delhi is unbearable....



delhi also have cities like Gurgaon,Faridabad, Noida ,Meerut and Gaziabad


----------



## Gentelman

Lohare isnot as much developed as it should be especially in seprate industrial sectore...
1.because every new government start building their own cities i.e zardari =benazirabad (i dont remember the name of city it can be zulfiqarabad well whatever it is am sure the other will come into exsistance if ppp will be elected 2nd times) and gillani=multan
2-Budget is consumed also on cities arount Lahore to develop them to stop flow of population towards Lahore and this is positive point because in term of population delhi is unbearable....


----------



## ashok321

Don Jaguar said:


> No but i do not like the fact that google some times lie.



In other words, you are not able to separate the chaff from the grain.....lol


----------



## Gentelman

gslv mk3 said:


> delhi also have cities like Gurgaon,Faridabad, Noida ,Meerut and Gaziabad



bt the prob with delhi is over population and alarming crime rate......


----------



## Don Jaguar

ashok321 said:


> In other words, you are not able to separate the chaff from the grain.....lol



It is very difficult when it comes to google.

Just see indians they are completely failed to separate chaff from grain in case of Pakistan majority of the time they speak like they know nothing about Pakistan. 



Gentelman said:


> bt the prob with delhi is over population and alarming crime rate......



Mumbai is even worse.


----------



## iam not greek

Don Jaguar said:


> It is very difficult when it comes to google.
> 
> Just see indians they are completely failed to separate chaff from grain in case of Pakistan majority of the time they speak like they know nothing about Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> Mumbai is even worse.



true Indian cities are over populated but thats why our cities are expanding. in case of Mumbai, Navi Mumbai has come up to accommodate growing population and crime rate in Mumbai is less than Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

> It is very difficult when it comes to google.




Your handicap noted....lol

A pessimist sees the difficulty in every opportunity; an optimist sees the opportunity in every difficulty - *Winston Churchill*


----------



## Don Jaguar

ashok321 said:


> Your handicap noted....lol
> 
> A pessimist sees the difficulty in every opportunity; an optimist sees the opportunity in every difficulty - *Winston Churchill*



Read post # 147.

It makes you a pessimist.


----------



## ashok321

Don Jaguar said:


> Read post # 147.
> 
> It makes you a pessimist.



You are dimwit about Indians lol
You are only good at obfuscation, if nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

ashok321 said:


> You are dimwit about Indians



Well that's exactly what you are about Pakistan.

Thread is derailed by the way so let it go.


----------



## ashok321

Don Jaguar said:


> Well that's exactly what you are about Pakistan.



Pakistan is well understood on its own globally by all and sundry - after Osama Sahib was found there.....lol

Indians dont need to work on Pakistan......

They know it!


----------



## Don Jaguar

ashok321 said:


> Pakistan is well understood on its own globally by all and sundry - after Osama Sahib was found there.....lol
> 
> Indians dont need to work on Pakistan......
> 
> They know it!



Like indians are respected every where.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

Don Jaguar said:


> It is very difficult when it comes to google.
> 
> Just see indians they are completely failed to separate chaff from grain in case of Pakistan majority of the time they speak like they know nothing about Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> Mumbai is even worse.



yepp Karachi is comparable to mumbai due to overpopulation...
bt not the steps are being taken to stop the flow of popumation towards karachi...
providing facilities in rato derro and other cities of sindh and creating new advanced city zuilfiqarabad to provide facilities to people....



ashok321 said:


> Pakistan is well understood on its own globally by all and sundry - after Osama Sahib was found there.....lol
> 
> Indians dont need to work on Pakistan......
> 
> They know it!



plzzz dont trolll...
we were just shocked and didnot first beleived that Usama was found in Pakistan....
we thought it is a kind of propogenda or joke...
well frankely my name is also Usama..
bt i am Usama Shahzad..
not Bin Ladin..


----------



## ashok321

Don Jaguar said:


> Like indians are respected every where.



They dont beg for respect either.
Respect is earned.

Hence once again, its your cloudy perception.


----------



## Don Jaguar

ashok321 said:


> *They dont beg for respect either.*



Did i?

I don't think so


----------



## gslv mk3

Gentelman said:


> yepp *Karachi is comparable to mumbai due to overpopulation...*
> bt not the steps are being taken to stop the flow of popumation towards karachi...
> providing facilities in rato derro and other cities of sindh and creating new advanced city zuilfiqarabad to provide facilities to people....


??????Sorry..I didnt get you??


----------



## Karachiite

Been to both cities and I find Lahore much better. Delhi is very dirty and poverty is everywhere. Lahore compared to Delhi is better. Only thing Delhi trumps Lahore over is their metro.


----------



## iam not greek

Karachiite said:


> Been to both cities and I find Lahore much better. Delhi is very dirty and poverty is everywhere. Lahore compared to Delhi is better. Only thing Delhi trumps Lahore over is their metro.




lol Delhi is cleanest city in South Asia after Chandigarh and Colombo..

dont make stories and trust your minister. there is not a single thing Lahore can be compared with any Tier 1 Indian cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Karachiite said:


> Been to both cities and I find Lahore much better. Delhi is very dirty and poverty is everywhere. Lahore compared to Delhi is better. Only thing Delhi trumps Lahore over is their metro.



lol
Are you delusional????just flick a few pages back kid...


----------



## ashok321

_ Only thing Delhi trumps Lahore over is their metro_

Delhi Airport is the best in the WORLD.
So on two important counts Lahore is down versus delhi.
Delhi airport ranked second best in the world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

With 12 hours daily load shedding in Lahore, its a no contest between the two cities.

The thread should be locked now.


----------



## iam not greek

the development is evident form the discussion on Skyscapercity forum. most of the discussion on Pakistani sub forum is about construction of flyovers, foot over bridge, or 10-15 floor apartments etc whereas in Indian sub forum they are not even mentioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

gslv mk3 said:


> ??????Sorry..I didnt get you??



just mean Karachi is overpopulated very much.....
and mombai and Karachi are facing same problem....



ashok321 said:


> With 12 hours daily load shedding in Lahore, its a no contest between the two cities.
> 
> The thread should be locked now.



load sheeding a gift of stupid.....
energy crisis are just due to corruption and poor governance...
i didnot heard world load shreding in Pakistan 5years back.....
soo its a zardari gift....
and in zia reign loadsheeding was introduced in Pakistan....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bruce wayne

Gentelman said:


> just mean Karachi is overpopulated very much.....
> and mombai and Karachi are facing same problem....



Yeah u r rite....
cant say abt karachi but in mumbai,massive construction work is going on to construct new cities like navi mumbai to disperse the growing population over a wide area....transportation has also been improved vastly by constructing monorail, metro, sea-links etc most of which r operational or will be by next year...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

> just mean Karachi is overpopulated very much.....
> and mombai and Karachi are facing same problem...



Population is not a problem!
Look at Shanghai which has more population than Karachi, yet, look at the development of both the cities and find for yourself the stark contrast between the two.......


----------



## Hasnain2009

Don Jaguar said:


> If contribution of Lahore is still 13.2% then it means 27.8 billion dollar GDP nominal.
> 
> 2527 USD GDP per capita.



13.2% is for GDP per capita at PPP and not nominal terms, we were talking about nominal terms.

Read this:

*"As of 2008, the city's gross domestic product (GDP) by purchasing power parity (PPP) was estimated at $40 billion with a projected average growth rate of 5.6 percent.[2] This is at par with Pakistan's other economic hub, Karachi, with Lahore (having half the population) fostering an economy that is 51% of the size of Karachi's ($78 billion in 2008).[2] The contribution of Lahore to the national economy is supposed to be around 13.2%"*

Along with lahore's 13%, they also mentioned karachi's gdp = $78bn for year 2008, while pakistan's gdp for year 2008 was $166bn at nominal. Does that means karachi is generating half the gdp of pakistan? No its not....the gdp of the cities mentioned here are mentioned in PPP terms and not nominal.


----------



## Hasnain2009

iam not greek said:


> Nice building if complete



Unfortunately this project was cancelled before 2-3years.


----------



## Don Jaguar

Hasnain2009 said:


> Unfortunately this project was cancelled before 2-3years.



Its on hold.


----------



## Don Jaguar

Hasnain2009 said:


> 13.2% is for GDP per capita at PPP and not nominal terms, we were talking about nominal terms.
> 
> Read this:
> 
> *"As of 2008, the city's gross domestic product (GDP) by purchasing power parity (PPP) was estimated at $40 billion with a projected average growth rate of 5.6 percent.[2] This is at par with Pakistan's other economic hub, Karachi, with Lahore (having half the population) fostering an economy that is 51% of the size of Karachi's ($78 billion in 2008).[2] The contribution of Lahore to the national economy is supposed to be around 13.2%"*
> 
> Along with lahore's 13%, they also mentioned karachi's gdp = $78bn for year 2008, while pakistan's gdp for year 2008 was $166bn at nominal. Does that means karachi is generating half the gdp of pakistan? No its not....the gdp of the cities mentioned here are mentioned in PPP terms and not nominal.



Tu nominal ki report hai tumharay pass?


----------



## Hasnain2009

Don Jaguar said:


> Tu nominal ki report hai tumharay pass?



Tumne khud to post ki thi, it was $13bn in 2010.


----------



## Don Jaguar

Hasnain2009 said:


> Tumne khud to post ki thi, it was $13bn in 2010.



Latest kah raha tha mein.


----------



## Hasnain2009

Don Jaguar said:


> Latest kah raha tha mein.



I calculated it for you.



Hasnain2009 said:


> I don't think there is a much difference between the per capita income of lahore and karachi. The GDP of lahore was $13bn in 2010, even if we calculate the GDP change for last 2year considering the gdp growth of pakistan, which was around 3%, but still i am taking average 4% increase for two year, then lahore's gdp should be around $14.06bn for 2012.
> 
> Even if the population of lahore is 8million then:
> 
> $14.06bn/8mn = $1757


----------



## Don Jaguar

Hasnain2009 said:


> I calculated it for you.



Tell me if you got the source for the latest.


----------



## aks18

ashok321 said:


> _ Only thing Delhi trumps Lahore over is their metro_
> 
> Delhi Airport is the best in the WORLD.
> So on two important counts Lahore is down versus delhi.
> Delhi airport ranked second best in the world




Not to forget LAhore Air port was ranked best in 2007 

*Allama Iqbal International Airport, Lahore, is ranked among the world's leading airports in service performance, a latest survey by Singapore Airlines revealed.*

Allama Iqbal International Airport, Lahore, is ranked among the world's leading airports in service performance, a latest survey by Singapore Airlines revealed.

The intensive Service Performance Survey (SPS) was conducted recently by Singapore Airlines to assess the quality of service standards being maintained by the airports within the region.

The survey entailed a stringent evaluation of airports on the basis of lounge facilities offered in terms of general airport condition, ambience, and comfort of lounge as well as overall efficiency of the airports' lounge staff with respect to their level of friendliness and assistance extended to all travellers and visitors of the airports.

Airports were assessed and evaluated by Singapore Airlines for the Service Performance Survey (SPS) included 18 leading airports from all across the world including UAE's Abu Dhabi Airport, Saudi Arabia's Jeddah Airport, United Kingdom's Campbell Town Airport, Pakistan's Allama Iqbal International and Jinnah International Airports, India's Bombay, Calcutta, Chennai and Delhi airports, Sri Lanka's Colombo Airport, South Africa's Cape Town and Johannesburg Airports alongwith Bangladesh's Dhaka Airport and the Malee Airport.

Following a rigorous scrutiny and evaluation of these airports by the representatives from the Singapore Airlines, Pakistan's Allama Iqbal International Airport, and the Lahore airport secured the first position with a score ranging from 87 percent to 100 percent in the different fields outlined by the airline as part of the survey criteria. "In an age where knowledge, innovation and advancements have paved the way for unprecedented growth and opportunities, adaptation to change was a critical element that would help us keep pace with the changing dynamics of airport management," said CAA director general.

We recognize the need to ensure effective and an efficient management of our airports in line with the global benchmarks and, therefore, feel great pride over this achievement, he added.

Following is the overall ranking of lounge facilities:

*1) Lahore 94.44*
2) Jeddah 79.19
3) Cape Town 74.94
4) Male 69.49
5) Campbell Town 68.48
6) Colombo 67.74
*7) Karachi 64.14*
8) Istanbul 61.87
*9) Kolkata 61.14*
*10) Delhi 59.57*
11) Johannesburg 56.38
12) Dubai 56.17
13) Chennai 52.79
14) Abu Dhabi 52.77
15) Dhaka 40.28
*16) Bombay 36.22*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/economy-development/8388-allama-iqbal-airport-tops-services.html

http://forum.*********************/index.php?showtopic=72270


----------



## IND151

*Delhi Airport*

DA Terminal 3










*Delhi Metro*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

IND151 said:


> *Delhi Airport*
> 
> DA Terminal 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Delhi Metro*





reality is Delhi air port is not even on top 20 world's best air port .. delhi got award of best improved air port it doesnt means delhi air port tops in world 



The World's Top Airports - ranking 1 to 20


The results shown below show the final Global Airport Rankings in the World Airport Awards.

1)Incheon International Airport
2)Singapore Changi Airport
3)Hong Kong International Airport
4)Amsterdam Schiphol Airport
5)Beijing Capital International Airport
6)Munich Airport
7)Zurich Airport
8)Kuala Lumpur International Airport
9)Vancouver International Airport
10)Central Japan International Airport
11)London Heathrow Airport
12)Copenhagen Airport
13)Auckland International Airport
14)Tokyo International Airport Haneda
15)Frankfurt Main Airport
16)Shanghai Hongqiao International Airport
17)Narita International Airport
18)Abu Dhabi International Airport
19)Kansai International Airport
20)Sydney Airport


The World's Top 20 Airports in 2012


----------



## iam not greek

aks18 said:


> reality is Delhi air port is not even on top 20 world's best air port .. delhi got award of best improved air port it doesnt means delhi air port tops in world
> 
> 
> 
> The World's Top Airports - ranking 1 to 20
> 
> 
> The results shown below show the final Global Airport Rankings in the World Airport Awards.
> 
> 1)Incheon International Airport
> 2)Singapore Changi Airport
> 3)Hong Kong International Airport
> 4)Amsterdam Schiphol Airport
> 5)Beijing Capital International Airport
> 6)Munich Airport
> 7)Zurich Airport
> 8)Kuala Lumpur International Airport
> 9)Vancouver International Airport
> 10)Central Japan International Airport
> 11)London Heathrow Airport
> 12)Copenhagen Airport
> 13)Auckland International Airport
> 14)Tokyo International Airport Haneda
> 15)Frankfurt Main Airport
> 16)Shanghai Hongqiao International Airport
> 17)Narita International Airport
> 18)Abu Dhabi International Airport
> 19)Kansai International Airport
> 20)Sydney Airport
> 
> 
> The World's Top 20 Airports in 2012



Delhi Airport ranks 2nd in 25 to 40 million passenger category while Mumbai ranks 3rd

Best airport in the world - 25-40 million passengers | ASQ Awards


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

aks18 said:


> reality is Delhi air port is not even on top 20 world's best air port .. delhi got award of best improved air port it doesnt means delhi air port tops in world
> 
> 
> 
> The World's Top Airports - ranking 1 to 20
> 
> 
> The results shown below show the final Global Airport Rankings in the World Airport Awards.
> 
> 1)Incheon International Airport
> 2)Singapore Changi Airport
> 3)Hong Kong International Airport
> 4)Amsterdam Schiphol Airport
> 5)Beijing Capital International Airport
> 6)Munich Airport
> 7)Zurich Airport
> 8)Kuala Lumpur International Airport
> 9)Vancouver International Airport
> 10)Central Japan International Airport
> 11)London Heathrow Airport
> 12)Copenhagen Airport
> 13)Auckland International Airport
> 14)Tokyo International Airport Haneda
> 15)Frankfurt Main Airport
> 16)Shanghai Hongqiao International Airport
> 17)Narita International Airport
> 18)Abu Dhabi International Airport
> 19)Kansai International Airport
> 20)Sydney Airport
> 
> 
> The World's Top 20 Airports in 2012



From the same link



> Best Airports by "size of Airport" - airports handling 20 to 30 million passengers annually
> 
> 1	Zurich Airport
> 2	Copenhagen Airport
> 3	Cincinnati/Northern Kentucky Int'l Airport
> 4	Taiwan Taoyuan International Airport
> 5	Moscow Domodedovo Airport
> 6	Vienna International Airport
> 7	Melbourne Airport
> 8	Oslo Airport
> *9	Delhi Indira Gandhi Int'l Airport*
> 10	Palma de Mallorca Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gentelman

ashok321 said:


> Population is not a problem!
> Look at Shanghai which has more population than Karachi, yet, look at the development of both the cities and find for yourself the stark contrast between the two.......



sooo u mean sanctions, water problems,severage problems and housing problems and travelling and transportation,security issues are not hurdles for any city development??
u r kidding me....
think before u reply man....
and think of logic plzzz
hahhh overpopulation isnot problem..


----------



## ashok321

Gentelman said:


> sooo u mean sanctions, water problems,severage problems and housing problems and travelling and transportation,security issues are not hurdles for any city development??
> u r kidding me....
> think before u reply man....
> and think of logic plzzz
> hahhh overpopulation isnot problem..



Compare them to Lahore vs Shanghai and see that the higher population Shanghai has scored over Lahore on almost all these factors......

Population is not a problem, you need a good governance.


----------



## aks18

Syama Ayas said:


> From the same link




its the major traffic handling ranking :S not the best air port ranking 



iam not greek said:


> Delhi Airport ranks 2nd in 25 to 40 million passenger category while Mumbai ranks 3rd
> 
> Best airport in the world - 25-40 million passengers | ASQ Awards




its the service quality rank and lahore once secured top position in 2007


----------



## Gentelman

ashok321 said:


> Compare them to Lahore vs Shanghai and see that the higher population Shanghai has scored over Lahore on almost all these factors......
> 
> Population is not a problem, you need a good governance.



good governance + more funds..
i.e those funds frm which u can manage a metro train service u have to use them on improving sewage system...
soo population is -ve point sir...


----------



## ashok321

Gentelman said:


> good governance + more funds..
> i.e those funds frm which u can manage a metro train service u have to use them on improving sewage system...
> soo population is -ve point sir...



look at this way.....NY has population of 9 million Yankees, whereas Lagos has 8 million Nigerian souls.
who is living a better life, whose infrastructure is better>?
man you need funds for development, which your country lacks.
Shanghai is a test case and it has proven that population is not a problem.


----------



## Gentelman

ashok321 said:


> look at this way.....NY has population of 9 million Yankees, whereas Lagos has 8 million Nigerian souls.
> who is living a better life, whose infrastructure is better>?
> man you need funds for development, which your country lacks.
> Shanghai is a test case and it has proven that population is not a problem.



sir i am also saying that more population will consume more funds...
thats why i am stating it a negitive factor....


----------



## ashok321

Gentelman said:


> sir i am also saying that more population will consume more funds...
> thats why i am stating it a negitive factor....



Population can NOT be stopped. period.
So? whats yr point now?


----------



## gslv mk3

aks18 said:


> its the service quality rank and lahore once secured top position in 2007



When???
ASQ Awards winners 2007 | ASQ Awards



aks18 said:


> its the service quality rank and lahore once secured top position in 2007



Delhi is the most advanced Airport in south Asia for now.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanboy007

Why like Delhi.................
Wht not better than Delhi.............

im pretty sure People in Pakistan have enough potential to be better than Delhi


----------



## aks18

gslv mk3 said:


> When???
> ASQ Awards winners 2007 | ASQ Awards
> 
> 
> 
> Delhi is the most advanced Airport in south Asia for now.....




it was survey of singapore air line i have mentioned it before its good delhi is advance air port in south asia  but as one of indian claimed it to be the second best in world is wrong ,,, by the way new isb air port is coming up and capital should be compared with capital  you guys comparing a provincial capital with fedral capital of india


----------



## ashok321

> *its was* survey of singapore air line i have mentioned it before its good delhi is advance air port in south asia but as one of indian claimed it to be the second best in world is wrong



Learn the English grammer first please.

Delhi is a present case, while you are basking in the past/reflected glory of Lahore Airport which is now outdated.

somebody who said Delhi is the second best Airport, also substantiated and corroborated with proper links....whats the problem?


----------



## gslv mk3

aks18 said:


> it was survey of singapore air line i have mentioned it before its good delhi is advance air port in south asia  but as one of indian claimed it to be the second best in world is wrong ,,, by the way new isb air port is coming up and capital should be compared with capital  you guys comparing a provincial capital with fedral capital of india


...
It is second Best in world in its category............
Islamabad is a very small city right??


----------



## aks18

ashok321 said:


> Learn the English grammer first please.
> 
> Delhi is a present case, while you are basking in the past/reflected glory of Lahore Airport which is now outdated.
> 
> somebody who said Delhi is the second best Airport, also substantiated and corroborated with proper links....whats the problem?




come on you little slumy professor it was typo mistake .. delhi air port got 3rd largest terminal its not the second best air port and lahore air port is not out dated it doesnt have steel structure cz it was built on the traditional red bricks design which is widely used in punjab due to historical sites of mughals ..



gslv mk3 said:


> ...
> It is second Best in world in its category............
> Islamabad is a very small city right??




second best in size your country is also 2nd biggest in population size airport is made according to your population and air traffic ... its about capital city not small or big city


----------



## gslv mk3

aks18 said:


> come on you little slumy professor it was typo mistake .. delhi air port got 3rd largest terminal its not the second best air port and lahore air port is not out dated it doesnt have steel structure cz it was built on the traditional red bricks design which is widely used in punjab due to historical sites of mughals ..



No it is the 8 th largest terminal but second best in 25-40 million category......
When was Lahore Airport Built?
Being traditional doesnt need use of concrete and bricks..Checkout Our Mumbai Airport underconstruction...It is inspired from our national bird peacock!!!!



aks18 said:


> its about capital city not small or big city



New islamabad airport will not be big as Delhi.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

aks18 said:


> come on you little slumy professor it was typo mistake .. delhi air port got 3rd largest terminal its not the second best air port and lahore air port is not out dated it doesnt have steel structure cz it was built on the traditional red bricks design which is widely used in punjab due to historical sites of mughals ..



Agreed, its typo, as you say......benefit of doubt delivered to yr doorstep....the link on (Delhi Airport) second best is furnished.....u hv any other link that substantiates yr claim?
Of course lahore airport is outdated!!!
Unless you can tell me its latest ranking....lol

Your futile exercise wont help you no more.....


----------



## aks18

gslv mk3 said:


> No it is the 8 th largest terminal but second best in 25-40 million category......
> When was Lahore Airport Built?
> Being traditional doesnt need use of concrete and bricks..Checkout Our Mumbai Airport underconstruction...It is inspired from our national bird peacock!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *New islamabad airport will not be big as Delhi.*....




lahore air port was built when we were under heavy sanctions after the nuclear tests so it was made according to budget and now you comparing new isb air port in size  Isb will have two air ports after this one is completed then with in 300 km diameter there are two more air port lahore and sialkot international air port obviously its not gona big air port


----------



## aks18

ashok321 said:


> Agreed, its typo, as you say......benefit of doubt delivered to yr doorstep....the link on (Delhi Airport) second best is furnished.....u hv any other link that substantiates yr claim?
> Of course lahore airport is outdated!!!
> Unless you can tell me its latest ranking....lol
> 
> Your futile exercise wont help you no more.....



come on slumy i have posted the list of top 20 best air ports of world no where i found delhi air port so its useless to debate on it better stick to the topic


----------



## gslv mk3

aks18 said:


> come on slumy i have posted the list of top 20 best air ports of world no where i found delhi air port so its useless to debate on it better stick to the topic



Kindly see this>>>>>Best airport in the world - 25-40 million passengers | ASQ Awards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iam not greek

gslv mk3 said:


> Kindly see this>>>>>Best airport in the world - 25-40 million passengers | ASQ Awards



no need. he has comprehension problem


----------



## ashok321

> come on slumy i have posted the list of top 20 best air ports of world no where i found delhi air port so its useless to debate on it better stick to the topic
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/econom...like-delhi-pak-minister-14.html#ixzz2GYgua1I0



And that was 6 years ago.....world is changing at blistering pace technologically.....

You wanna live in the past?
OK.
BUT...

_Do not dwell in the past, do not dream of the future, concentrate the mind on the present moments_....*Lord Buddha*


----------



## Abingdonboy

karan21 said:


> I have to say delhi is one hell of an India world class cities. WOrld class airport, top metro system, amazing brts system, world class racing track for F1, open and wide roads and tons of heritage and cultural sites all over the city. Don't know how Delhi achieved all this. Other cities follow.


Money, lots and LOTS of money! Metro (Phase 1-3), T3 IGI, BRTS alone cost in excess of $30 BN USD! Now many/most Indian towns and cities are modernising at break neck speed as the cash flows in. 



Lahore and the rest of Pakistan can only develop if the economy is fixed and they start seeing 8-10% growth otherwise you will be constrained by a glass ceiling.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RiazHaq

Here's how an Indian journalist Mahanth Joishy compared Lahore with Indian cities after his recent visit to Pakistan:

_*Lahore is more beautiful overall than Karachi or any large Indian city Ive seen.* Serious effort has gone into keeping the city green and preserving its storied history. Historians would have a field day here. In particular we saw two stunning historic mosques, the Wazir Khan and the Badshahi, both of which should be considered treasures not only for Muslims, Pakistanis, or South Asia, but for all of humanity. I felt it a crime that Id never even heard of either one. Each of them in different ways features breath-taking architecture and intricate artwork comparable to Indias Taj Mahal. These are must-see sights for any tourist to Lahore. *The best way to enjoy the vista of the Badshahi mosque is to have a meal on the rooftop of one of the many superb restaurants on Food Street next to the mosque compound. This interesting area was for hundreds of years an infamous red-light district, made up of a series of old wooden rowhouses that look like they were lifted straight out of New Orleans Bourbon Street, strangely juxtaposed with one of the countrys holiest shrines.* From the roof of Cuckoos Den restaurant, we could see all of the massive Badshahi complex along with the adjoining royal fortress, all while having a 5-star meal of kebabs, spicy curries in clay pots, and lassi under the stars. We were fortunate to have very pleasant whether as well. This alfresco dining experience with two good friends encompassed my favorite moments in the city.


We did much more in Lahore. *We were given a tour of the renowned Aitchison College, which one of my friends attended. This boys private prep school is known for its difficult entrance exams, rigorous academic tradition, illustrious list of alumni since the British founded the school, and its gorgeous and impeccably maintained 200-acre campus that puts most major universities icluding my own Georgetown to shame.* Aitchison has been considered one of the best prep schools on the subcontinent since 1886. However, it would have been impossible to get a tour without the alumni connection because security is very thorough.
_

Haq's Musings: Indians Share "Eye-Opener" Stories of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fracker

Can we have a real comparison... 

Capital vs Capital

Dehli vs Islamabad? In term of infrastructure.... (My bet is on Islamabad)

@topic

There is no harm in taking any idea from dehli (Any how we are still following turkish cities sketches to develop lahore so why not dehli ... If current pace continue... Lahore can easily catch up with dehli.. 

But we are still uncertain because of next elections..Lets hope who ever comes don't stop Lahore growth..


----------



## Abingdonboy

It is simply unfair to compare Lahore to Delhi- how can thew former match the later wrt funds? One only has to peruse this section:

Delhi - SkyscraperCity


Asking any Pakistani city to compete is unfair. The mega projects on the table and being implemented are mind-boggling, consider this, in the next decade a conservative figure of infrastructure in the NCR is $250 BN USD! This is the equivalent of Pakistan's entire GDP. 

The Delhi Metro is hailed as the pinccicle of development in Delhi today but once plans are complete in 10-15 years all the projects now going on will put the DM in the shade! For the NCR alone another 3-4 Metros/light rails are being raised not to mention a dedicated RRTS (rapid rail transport system). 

Silly, silly comparison but all policitcans are prone to making such statements when abroad. The Mayor of London made very similar remarks about Hyderabad not too long ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RiazHaq

Lahore has it own unique historic character. It must not be changed to look like any other city in the world. 

Here's Indian journalist Hindol Sengupta on his impressions of Pakistan:

Yes. Yes, you read right. The roads. *I used to live in Mumbai and now I live in Delhi and, yes, I think good roads are a great, mammoth, gargantuan luxury! Face it, when did you last see a good road in India? Like a really smooth road. Drivable, wide, nicely built and long, yawning, stretching so far that you want zip on till eternity and loosen the gears and let the car fly. A road without squeeze or bump or gaping holes that pop up like blood-dripping kitchen knives in Ramsay Brothers films. When did you last see such roads? Pakistan is full of such roads.* Driving on the motorway between Islamabad and Lahore, I thought of the Indian politician who ruled a notorious &#8212;, one could almost say viciously &#8212; potholed state and spoke of turning the roads so smooth that they would resemble the cheeks of Hema Malini. They remained as dented as the face of Frankenstein's monster. And here, in Pakistan, I was travelling on roads that &#8212; well, how can one now avoid this? &#8212; were as smooth as Hema Malini's cheeks! Pakistani roads are broad and smooth and almost entirely, magically, pot hole free. How do they do it; this country that is ostensibly so far behind in economic growth compared to India? *But they do and one of my most delightful experiences in Pakistan has been travelling on its fabulous roads. No wonder the country is littered with SUVs &#8212; Pakistan has the roads for such cars! Even in tiny Bajaur in the North West frontier province, hard hit by the Taliban, and a little more than a frontier post, the roads were smoother than many I know in India. Even Bajaur has a higher road density than India! If there is one thing we should learn from the Pakistanis, it is how to build roads. And oh, another thing, no one throws beer bottles or trash on the highways and motorways. *

Haq's Musings: Indians Share "Eye-Opener" Stories of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azazel

RiazHaq said:


> Lahore has it own unique historic character. It must not be changed to look like any other city in the world.
> 
> Here's Indian journalist Hindol Sengupta on his impressions of Pakistan:
> 
> Yes. Yes, you read right. The roads. *I used to live in Mumbai and now I live in Delhi and, yes, I think good roads are a great, mammoth, gargantuan luxury! Face it, when did you last see a good road in India? Like a really smooth road. Drivable, wide, nicely built and long, yawning, stretching so far that you want zip on till eternity and loosen the gears and let the car fly. A road without squeeze or bump or gaping holes that pop up like blood-dripping kitchen knives in Ramsay Brothers films. When did you last see such roads? Pakistan is full of such roads.* Driving on the motorway between Islamabad and Lahore, I thought of the Indian politician who ruled a notorious &#8212;, one could almost say viciously &#8212; potholed state and spoke of turning the roads so smooth that they would resemble the cheeks of Hema Malini. They remained as dented as the face of Frankenstein's monster. And here, in Pakistan, I was travelling on roads that &#8212; well, how can one now avoid this? &#8212; were as smooth as Hema Malini's cheeks! Pakistani roads are broad and smooth and almost entirely, magically, pot hole free. How do they do it; this country that is ostensibly so far behind in economic growth compared to India? *But they do and one of my most delightful experiences in Pakistan has been travelling on its fabulous roads. No wonder the country is littered with SUVs &#8212; Pakistan has the roads for such cars! Even in tiny Bajaur in the North West frontier province, hard hit by the Taliban, and a little more than a frontier post, the roads were smoother than many I know in India. Even Bajaur has a higher road density than India! If there is one thing we should learn from the Pakistanis, it is how to build roads. And oh, another thing, no one throws beer bottles or trash on the highways and motorways. *
> 
> Haq's Musings: Indians Share "Eye-Opener" Stories of Pakistan



Its no big deal.Pakistan had access to subsidized oil since 1960's from the Arab countries.Hence they were able to develop better roads.If Indian had access to such privilege trust me our roads would've been much better.Also, another reason is India gave more importance to its railways than roads.Owing to its huge size it was vitally important to connect India in the most economic mode of transportation possible and railway was the only answer.We all know what happened to Pakistan railways,At the time of Independence About 40 per cent of the railway lines were in the newly created Pakistan((8,124 km), but ever since Pakistan's railway has only shrunken in size.The choosing between road and rail was a deliberate sacrifice India had to make and by no means India lagged behind Pakistan in overall transportation capabilities.


----------



## Hasnain2009

Don Jaguar said:


> Tell me if you got the source for the latest.



Bhaijaan......app nahi manogay.....but its a fact that dehli's gdp per capita is much higher than any city of pakistan.


----------



## Don Jaguar

Hasnain2009 said:


> Bhaijaan......app nahi manogay.....but its a fact that dehli's gdp per capita is much higher than any city of pakistan.



It can be a little higher but much higher i don't think so.


----------



## iam not greek

Fracker said:


> Can we have a real comparison...
> 
> Capital vs Capital
> 
> Dehli vs Islamabad? In term of infrastructure.... (My bet is on Islamabad)
> 
> @topic
> 
> There is no harm in taking any idea from dehli (Any how we are still following turkish cities sketches to develop lahore so why not dehli ... If current pace continue... Lahore can easily catch up with dehli..
> 
> But we are still uncertain because of next elections..Lets hope who ever comes don't stop Lahore growth..



what's there in Islamabad that Delhi doesn't has ??


----------



## iam not greek

aks18 said:


> lahore air port was built when we were under heavy sanctions after the nuclear tests so it was made according to budget and now you comparing new isb air port in size  Isb will have two air ports after this one is completed then with in 300 km diameter there are two more air port lahore and sialkot international air port obviously its not gona big air port



*This is The Airport of Raipur. Tier IV city of India
*











*and this is Lahore Airport*






it is clear the Lahore Airport is not even comparable to Tier IV cities of India to dilli to abhi door hai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

opps Lahore Airport is look like New Delhi railway station ....


----------



## Don Jaguar

Alfa-Fighter said:


> opps Lahore Airport is look like New Delhi railway station ....



Check the interior pics.

Outer side has been given cultural look.


----------



## MINK

aks18 said:


> The World's Top Airports - ranking 1 to 20
> 
> 
> The results shown below show the final Global Airport Rankings in the World Airport Awards.
> 
> 1)Incheon International Airport
> 2)Singapore Changi Airport
> 3)Hong Kong International Airport
> 4)Amsterdam Schiphol Airport
> 5)Beijing Capital International Airport
> 6)Munich Airport
> 7)Zurich Airport
> 8)Kuala Lumpur International Airport
> 9)Vancouver International Airport
> 10)Central Japan International Airport
> 11)London Heathrow Airport
> 12)Copenhagen Airport
> 13)Auckland International Airport
> 14)Tokyo International Airport Haneda
> 15)Frankfurt Main Airport
> 16)Shanghai Hongqiao International Airport
> 17)Narita International Airport
> 18)Abu Dhabi International Airport
> 19)Kansai International Airport
> 20)Sydney Airport
> 
> 
> The World's Top 20 Airports in 2012



From the same link

*Delhi International Airport enjoys success being voted the world's Most Improved Airport*

*World's Most Improved Airport*



> *2012 Winner Results*
> 
> *1. Delhi International Airport*
> 
> 2. Ankara Esenboga Airport
> 
> 3. Chongqing Jiangbei International Airport
> 
> 4. Sydney Airport
> 
> 5. Recife International Airport
> 
> © 2012 Copyright Skytrax



*Delhi International Airport wins the top award for the world's Most Improved Airport at the 2012 World Airport Awards*

Delhi International Airport has been named as the World's Most Improved Airport in 2012, at the World Airport Awards held at the Passenger Terminal EXPO in Vienna. 

"Coinciding with the opening of the new Terminal 3, there has been a significant improvement in product standards for passengers travelling into Delhi International Airport. The enhanced airside transit service, and better shopping and dining options has really improved the passenger experience and Delhi International Airport now provides a most competitive international standard" said Edward Plaisted, Chairman of SKYTRAX. 

Other top contenders for the World's Most Improved Airport award were Ankara Esenboga Airport in 2nd place, Chongqing Jiangbei International Airport 3rd, Sydney Airport in 4th place and Recife International Airport in 5th. 

Delhi International Airport enjoys success being voted the world's Most Improved Airport


----------



## Fracker

iam not greek said:


> what's there in Islamabad that Delhi doesn't has ??



Beauty, Planning, Only One signal to reach destination one to two (doesn't matter how many KMs)... Standard!! These are the things which attracts million Pakistanis towards the capital..



iam not greek said:


> *This is The Airport of Raipur. Tier IV city of India
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and this is Lahore Airport*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is clear the Lahore Airport is not even comparable to Tier IV cities of India to dilli to abhi door hai



Lol, how exactly from pictures you found that Lahore Airport is not even close your so called Tier IV cities? btw comparing a city from a airport is just pure stupidity... you can enjoy urs..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iam not greek

Fracker said:


> Beauty, Planning, Only One signal to reach destination one to two (doesn't matter how many KMs)... Standard!! These are the things which attracts million Pakistanis towards the capital..



lol Kashmir is more beautiful than any S Asian city but is it developed? Noida, Gurgaon etc are panned part of NCR, even Dwarka inside the capita is planned. Old Delhi because of its history and essence is left untouched but attracts lots of tourists.
standard of living of an avg Delhiite is much greater than an avg islamabadi or lahori or karachiite. period.

Islamabad attracts people from all over pakistan but Delhi attracts people from all over the world.





> Lol, how exactly from pictures you found that Lahore Airport is not even close your so called Tier IV cities? btw comparing a city from a airport is just pure stupidity... you can enjoy urs..



if you are not stupid then you would know that i was just comparing the airports. some things are implied

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fracker

iam not greek said:


> lol Kashmir is more beautiful than any S Asian city but is it developed? Noida, Gurgaon etc are panned part of NCR, even Dwarka inside the capita is planned. Old Delhi because of its history and essence is left untouched but attracts lots of tourists.
> standard of living of an avg Delhiite is much greater than an avg islamabadi or lahori or karachiite. period.
> 
> Islamabad attracts people from all over pakistan but Delhi attracts people from all over the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you are not stupid then you would know that i was just comparing the airports. some things are implied



U gave me examples of many cities, but Islamabad is package of all.. Standard, Planning, & Beauty. And Islamabad people Standard is way higher then Dehli... n I am not talking about one place, i am talking about complete Islamabad.. Yes I agree today Islamabad don't attract people from all over the world, but that only means people might don't know or are scared because of Security Situation overall Pakistan..


----------



## iam not greek

Fracker said:


> U gave me examples of many cities, but Islamabad is package of all.. Standard, Planning, & Beauty. And Islamabad people Standard is way higher then Dehli... n I am not talking about one place, i am talking about complete Islamabad.. Yes I agree today Islamabad don't attract people from all over the world, but that only means people might don't know or are scared because of Security Situation overall Pakistan..




dude Population of Islambad is just 11 lakhs compared to 2 crore of NCR so comparison b/w the two is insane

even with this less population per capita income of Islamabad is lower than Delhi

Islamabad contributes 1% to Pakistan GDP so this makes its GDP roughly equal to 2 billion USD in nominal terms.
2 billion divide by 1.1 million is equal to 1818 USD

whereas per capita income of Delhi is 3300 USD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karan21

Lol comparison btw Delhi and Pakistani cities is insane. Delhi alone houses 4%of worlds IT offices and is housing many billionares. Lahore first needs to get an airport that is comparable to cities like lucknow and raipur. Then we talk. The have no brt, metro and monorails in Pakistan. Their railways have 50 working engines. This a much backward country.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aks18

pritamkonar said:


> From the same link
> 
> *Delhi International Airport enjoys success being voted the world's Most Improved Airport*
> 
> *World's Most Improved Airport*
> 
> 
> 
> *Delhi International Airport wins the top award for the world's Most Improved Airport at the 2012 World Airport Awards*
> 
> Delhi International Airport has been named as the World's Most Improved Airport in 2012, at the World Airport Awards held at the Passenger Terminal EXPO in Vienna.
> 
> "Coinciding with the opening of the new Terminal 3, there has been a significant improvement in product standards for passengers travelling into Delhi International Airport. The enhanced airside transit service, and better shopping and dining options has really improved the passenger experience and Delhi International Airport now provides a most competitive international standard" said Edward Plaisted, Chairman of SKYTRAX.
> 
> Other top contenders for the World's Most Improved Airport award were Ankara Esenboga Airport in 2nd place, Chongqing Jiangbei International Airport 3rd, Sydney Airport in 4th place and Recife International Airport in 5th.
> 
> Delhi International Airport enjoys success being voted the world's Most Improved Airport




most improved not *world's best air port *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Fracker said:


> Lol, how exactly from pictures you found that Lahore Airport is not even close your so called Tier IV cities? btw comparing a city from a airport is just pure stupidity... you can enjoy urs..



Your Lahore Airport is a prison Building like Concrete block,while our airports are modern energy efficent Glass and steel Buildings....End of comparison!!



RiazHaq said:


> Lahore has it own unique historic character. It must not be changed to look like any other city in the world.
> 
> Here's Indian journalist Hindol Sengupta on his impressions of Pakistan:
> 
> Yes. Yes, you read right. The roads. *I used to live in Mumbai and now I live in Delhi and, yes, I think good roads are a great, mammoth, gargantuan luxury! Face it, when did you last see a good road in India? Like a really smooth road. Drivable, wide, nicely built and long, yawning, stretching so far that you want zip on till eternity and loosen the gears and let the car fly. A road without squeeze or bump or gaping holes that pop up like blood-dripping kitchen knives in Ramsay Brothers films. When did you last see such roads? Pakistan is full of such roads.* Driving on the motorway between Islamabad and Lahore, I thought of the Indian politician who ruled a notorious &#8212;, one could almost say viciously &#8212; potholed state and spoke of turning the roads so smooth that they would resemble the cheeks of Hema Malini. They remained as dented as the face of Frankenstein's monster. And here, in Pakistan, I was travelling on roads that &#8212; well, how can one now avoid this? &#8212; were as smooth as Hema Malini's cheeks! Pakistani roads are broad and smooth and almost entirely, magically, pot hole free. How do they do it; this country that is ostensibly so far behind in economic growth compared to India? *But they do and one of my most delightful experiences in Pakistan has been travelling on its fabulous roads. No wonder the country is littered with SUVs &#8212; Pakistan has the roads for such cars! Even in tiny Bajaur in the North West frontier province, hard hit by the Taliban, and a little more than a frontier post, the roads were smoother than many I know in India. Even Bajaur has a higher road density than India! If there is one thing we should learn from the Pakistanis, it is how to build roads. And oh, another thing, no one throws beer bottles or trash on the highways and motorways. *
> 
> Haq's Musings: Indians Share "Eye-Opener" Stories of Pakistan




Next time,cook up more grandiose lies like 'Pakistani space program ahead of India'than this BS

Roads...........

Hyderabad Ring Road







And about 'Indians Share "Eye-Opener" Stories of Pakistan' BS

http://www.defence.pk/forums/economy-development/198359-indian-journalists-writers-share-eye-opener-stories-pakistan-visits.html#post3269494


----------



## Arya Desa

From my Vancouverite perspective both cities are abysmal.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

SpArK said:


> *Lahore Should Be Developed Like Delhi: Pak Minister​*
> Impressed with the infrastructure development of the national capital, a visiting Pakistani provincial minister today said Lahore should be developed on the lines of Delhi.
> 
> Minister of Food in Pakistan's Punjab province Abdul Gafoor Khan Mayo, while addressing a function at Adarsh Public School, said he was "greatly impressed" with the development taking place in Delhi.
> 
> Known as Moonlight Public School during pre-partition days, the Adarsh Public School used to function at Lahore.
> 
> *The minister said he is yet to visit such a developed city where one can find wide roads, spread out Metro network, flyovers and vast greenery, a statement from Parliamentary Secretary to the Delhi Chief Minister*, Mukesh Sharma said.
> 
> The Minister, praising the functioning of democracy and sense of secularism in India, said there was a need for further strengthening people-to-people relations in the two neighbouring countries.
> 
> He said that the Punjab government there would feel honoured to invite Delhi Chief Minister Sheila Dikshit and her Parliamentary Secretary Mukesh Sharma to Lahore, the statement said.
> FILED ON: DEC 28, 2012
> 
> Lahore Should Be Developed Like Delhi: Pak Minister | news.outlookindia.com
> 
> 
> WTF????


its from an indian source so its authenticity is questionable but if true then this guy has gone nuts.
This is another sign how this gov is incompetent.


----------



## Fracker

gslv mk3 said:


> Your Lahore Airport is a prison Building like Concrete block,while our airports are modern energy efficent Glass and steel Buildings....End of comparison!!



Lol, you urself defending your case and also putting up judgement? what a insanity....

Concrete Block was old standard for airports you can see all old airports are build on concrete for stability as that time due to the airport sound these junks pipes/glasses were not that strong enough to support airport. This only means your small cities just got airports before they used to call donkey cars as airplane while Lahories new airport and planes way before... you need to learn basics or quality of the airport. The airport flight take time... even thinking about comparing the airports... There is huge science for standards to be maintain at airport. But why a illiterate person will think before speak.





gslv mk3 said:


> Next time,cook up more grandiose lies like 'Pakistani space program ahead of India'than this BS
> 
> Roads...........
> 
> Hyderabad Ring Road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And about 'Indians Share "Eye-Opener" Stories of Pakistan' BS
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/economy-development/198359-indian-journalists-writers-share-eye-opener-stories-pakistan-visits.html#post3269494



There is a quote for the people like you "Khonway k maindak"

Lahore Ring Road


----------



## Don Jaguar

*Lahore airport inside pics.*


----------



## Don Jaguar




----------



## arihant

Standard of Interior at Lahore Airport is probably similar to Ahmedabad.


----------



## Don Jaguar

gslv mk3 said:


> And about 'Indians Share "Eye-Opener" Stories of Pakistan' BS
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/economy-development/198359-indian-journalists-writers-share-eye-opener-stories-pakistan-visits.html#post3269494



*Lahore ring road.*


----------



## Don Jaguar




----------



## Leviza

Lahore should be developed like Lahore.... 

There is no point in looking at other cities, Lahore have its own culture, style and heritage ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haviZsultan

^^^^^^
Exactly... this is the most stupid thing a Pakistani minister has ever said... lets say he gave the example of Paris. But what is this new pathetic trend man? Delhi. I've been to Delhi and its basically just like Lahore or perhaps more like Karachi, Lahore being cleaner and greener and stuff. Its stupidity speaking.



Don Jaguar said:


> *Lahore airport inside pics.*



Are you sure this is Lahore. I just went through Karachi airport some months ago and some of these look very, very similar. Particularly the 3rd one-striking resemblance.


----------



## Yeti

Delhi has changed alot in the last few years it is a very modern and green city alot of money has been invested in the run up to the CW games but every city is unique and should be developed in their own style and way.


----------



## gslv mk3

Don Jaguar said:


>



Lahore Ring Road-48 km 4-6 lane
Hyderabad Ring Road-160 km 8 lane-12 lane

Mysore(tier 3 city) 45 km 6 lane






Want a Comparison????


----------



## gslv mk3

Fracker said:


> Concrete Block was old standard for airports you can see all old airports are build on concrete for stability as that time due to the airport sound these junks pipes/glasses were not that strong enough to support airport. This only means your small cities just got airports before they used to call donkey cars as airplane while Lahories new airport and planes way before... you need to learn basics or quality of the airport. The airport flight take time... even thinking about comparing the airports... There is huge science for standards to be maintain at airport. But why a illiterate person will think before speak.



Gone insane.....???
Even your 'Hyperpower China uses junk pipes/glases for Airports..
http://www.instablogsimages.com/gallery/2007/10/04/beijing-airport-5_48.jpg
Please stay out of sight of any civil engineers in this forum.........not strong enough 
I think your cities in FATA call donkey carts as airplanes
Even Our Tier 3 cities have modern glass and steel Airports=>Fact!

illiterate



> There is a quote for the people like you "Khonway k maindak"
> 
> Lahore Ring Road



Comparing *Hyderabad Ring Road-160 km 8 lane-12 lane * to your Lahore Ring Road-48 km 4-6 lane????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yeti

@gslv mk3 that road looks so sleek and smooth! would be a joy to drive on if only I was younger I could do a wild driving trip all over India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

haviZsultan said:


> ^^^^^^
> Exactly... this is the most stupid thing a Pakistani minister has ever said... lets say he gave the example of Paris. But what is this new pathetic trend man? Delhi. I've been to Delhi and its basically just like Lahore or perhaps more like Karachi, Lahore being cleaner and greener and stuff. Its stupidity speaking.



Been to Delhi??
Seen its metro?Airport?Roads?Skyscrapers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

gslv mk3 said:


> Lahore Ring Road-48 km 4-6 lane
> Hyderabad Ring Road-160 km 8 lane-12 lane
> 
> Mysore(tier 3 city) 45 km 6 lane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want a Comparison????



Lahore do not need 12 lane ring road.

BTW Lahore and Delhi both are backward cities both cities need much more construction and economic prosperity.

I am posting the pics because some people wanted pics. My intention is not to compare.


----------



## Yeti

@Don Jaguar Delhi may have been backward at one time but not anymore there has been alot of pasia spent leading up to the CW games its very green and modern city now the only thing it does not have is skyscrapers but that is all going to change.







This is Green Delhi now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

Yeti said:


> @Don Jaguar Delhi may have been backward at one time but not anymore there has been alot of pasia spent leading up to the CW games its very green and modern city now the only thing it does not have is skyscrapers but that is all going to change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Green Delhi now



Development projects in NCR region are impressive but will you show me some pics of Delhi city only?


----------



## Yeti

Karachi had big plans also I remember with many UAE companies going to invest but after the economic crisis alot of projects have been put back on hold. Lahore has it's own style it is no good trying to copy any city but should have it's own character, the new greenfield airport in Islamabad has a good design I like Islamabad very much the way it was designed in the 1960's was forward thinking and ahead of it's time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Lahore is beautiful !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

Don Jaguar said:


> Development projects in NCR region are impressive but will you show me some pics of Delhi city only?




There is a huge diffrence between New Delhi and Old Delhi for sure the picture I posted was in New Delhi, Old Delhi needs a big improvement of that there is no doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STEELMAN

Leave Delhi,Devlopment of NOIDA and Gurgaon can give competition to any city of south asia. 

My choice is NOIDA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore- A City Of Gardens !
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Don Jaguar

Yeti said:


> *Karachi had big plans also I remember with many UAE companies*



Because of Pakistan's internal politics Pakistan has suffered a lot. I think that's the same in India.



STEELMAN said:


> Leave Delhi,Devlopment of NOIDA and Gurgaon can give competition to any city of south asia.
> 
> My choice is NOIDA



After seeing the pics from NCR region i cannot deny you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aks18

gslv mk3 said:


> Lahore Ring Road-48 km 4-6 lane
> Hyderabad Ring Road-160 km 8 lane-12 lane
> 
> Mysore(tier 3 city) 45 km 6 lane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want a Comparison????



















How about this one made decade back  you are still comparing size and lanes


----------



## Yeti

More important than developing a city is changing people's mindset what use is it? to spend millions on projects and beautification of a city when people will just ruin it by doing some street demo's and messing up all the plants and flowers, spitting their pan on the floor and doing a wee wee on a bus stand! things should be well maintained after also.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Don Jaguar

One more pic from Lahore.








Yeti said:


> More important than developing a city is changing people's mindset what use is it? to spend millions on projects and beautification of a city when people will just ruin it by doing some street demo's and messing up all the plants and flowers, spitting their pan on the floor and doing a wee wee on a bus stand! things should be well maintained after also.



That's true but i will include one more thing and according to me that's the most important thing.

Economic prosperity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Not Sure

MY CITY IS BETTER THAN YOURS!

...AND I GOT AN EXPENSIVE NIKON DSLR TO PROVE IT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

aks18 said:


> lahore have its own class better make it lahore instead of making it paris and istanbul :p



Once you have seen Paris, NY, London, you literally have seen it all! 

I think people would like a change! Mind you a lot of the "galian" with stalls in the side and stuff in Italy and Spain (and you have no idea how happy tourists are to see something different) are still as they used to be! Paris only has large highways because people wanna see the Eiffel tower apart from that other parts still have galian...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

Talon said:


> Once you have seen Paris, NY, London, you literally have seen it all!
> 
> *I think people would like a change! Mind you a lot of the "galian" with stalls in the side and stuff in Italy and Spain *(and you have no idea how happy tourists are to see something different) are still as they used to be! Paris only has large highways because people wanna see the Eiffel tower apart from that other parts still have galian...




why dont we adopt their culture and trend dear ??  and soory now days i am busy in exploring my country which you cant and i will Insha Allah visit your mentioned cities in future , and about tourists bring those Goraz to pakistan i will show them the land of natural wonders  well two of my friends from bulgaria visited pakistan in nov 2012 now they are coming back in april they liked pakistan the way it is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

aks18 said:


> How about this one made decade back  you are still comparing size and lanes



Cize and lanes are important-period!!



Don Jaguar said:


> Lahore do not need 12 lane ring road.


Why?



> BTW Lahore and Delhi both are backward cities both cities need much more construction and economic prosperity.


Delhi is getting a lot of projects these days...For list of them contact @Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zeenat shehzadi

Lahore should be developed better than Delhi , 
Minister ''slip of Tongue'' ho gia


----------



## Dubious

aks18 said:


> why dont we adopt their culture and trend dear ??  and soory now days i am busy in exploring my country which you cant and i will Insha Allah visit your mentioned cities in future , and about tourists bring those Goraz to pakistan i will show them the land of natural wonders  well two of my friends from bulgaria visited pakistan in nov 2012 now they are coming back in april they liked pakistan the way it is



Thats what I said...SOMETHING DIFFERENT than making Lahore a Paris, NY, HK...


----------



## Icewolf

Lahore looking like Delhi? No thanks.

Delhi is a third class city.

Most of Delhi is in poverty and underdeveloped. Also lack of sewage systems.

Indians can only show their glass airports.

No offense, but Delhi is a a giant slum with a glass airport, compared to Lahore the city of dreams.


----------



## SHAMK9

gslv mk3 said:


> Why?


Look at the pictures of ring road, they will answer your question, there aren't many cars on it, why the heck would we put additional lanes? there is simply no need. You are comparing our highways with yours, need to remind you that construction of our highways started 2 decades ago, they are not new to us but they will be expanded into northern areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Icewolf said:


> Lahore looking like Delhi? No thanks.
> 
> Delhi is a third class city.
> 
> Most of Delhi is in poverty and underdeveloped. Also lack of sewage systems.
> 
> Indians can only show their glass airports.
> 
> No offense, but Delhi is a a giant slum with a glass airport, compared to Lahore the city of dreams.



If Delhi is third class what class is Lahore ?5th class
city of dreams??
Lahore doesnt have poverty??
Delhi is under developed??
Only glass airports??What about Metro Rails,Roads,Modern Buses and a 150-200 kmph commuter rail in planning??

Whine and whine


----------



## karan21

@gslv mk3. stop showing them the pics of Delhi. They will never accept that their minister has indeed considered delhi as a role model. While 2nd tier cities of India are in the process of getting metro and monorails Karachi and Lahore have been waiting for last 30 yrs. Their lahore airport looks more like a ghetto version of Delhi railway station. There is no point in comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

karan21 said:


> @gslv mk3. stop showing them the pics of Delhi. They will never accept that their minister has indeed considered delhi as a role model. While 2nd tier cities of India are in the process of getting metro and monorails Karachi and Lahore have been waiting for last 30 yrs. Their lahore airport looks more like a ghetto version of Delhi railway station. There is no point in comparison.



You can only show select pics of Delhi.

Most of Delhi looks worse than a African city


----------



## gslv mk3

Icewolf said:


> Delhi is rape capital of the world
> 
> Also Delhi is underdeveloped. Lahore doesnthave as much poverty as Delhi
> 
> Fine... Delhi is a big slum... With glass airports and a metro rail everybody defecates on
> 
> 
> 
> You can only show select pics of Delhi.
> 
> Most of Delhi looks worse than a African city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

zeenat shehzadi said:


> Lahore should be developed better than Delhi ,
> Minister ''slip of Tongue'' ho gia



For Being Developed than Delhi...it should reach Delhi level First!!


----------



## Icewolf

gslv mk3 said:


> For Being Developed than Delhi...it should reach Delhi level First!!



Delhi level of development?? A glass airport in the middle of a slum?


----------



## Ayush

Icewolf said:


> You can only show select pics of Delhi.
> 
> Most of Delhi looks worse than a African city



So it looks like ur ministers look up to Africa for development and infrastructure


----------



## gslv mk3

Icewolf said:


> Delhi level of development?? A glass airport in the middle of a slum?



Roads,metro,Skyscrapers, IT SEZes,many integrated townships,buses,sewage systems,pedestrian facilities and street furniture..............the list goes on..........
Delhi has more per capita income than Lahore.......


----------



## Icewolf

Ayush Pandey said:


> So it looks like ur ministers look up to Africa for development and infrastructure



So it looks like the standards of your cities should be close to African ones.


----------



## gslv mk3

Icewolf said:


> So it looks like the standards of your cities should be close to African ones.



Even then....it is better than Lahore!!


----------



## Icewolf

gslv mk3 said:


> Roads,metro,Skyscrapers, IT SEZes,many integrated townships,buses,sewage systems,pedestrian facilities and street furniture..............the list goes on..........
> Delhi has more per capita income than Lahore.......



Lahore roads are better than Delhi. No one defecates on them

Your metro rail is fcked, Lahores is better

Lol what skyscrapers?

Lahore, and every other city in Pakistan has the best sewage system in South Asia.

Street furniture? You mean the half broken benches, or the paan stains? 


Per capita means nothing. Delhis GDP is bigger than Lahores and when you divide GDP by pop. you get per capita

Too bad 70% of Indians live below $2.00 so per capita cannot be calculated and understood as a reliable way to get average wealth of a indian



gslv mk3 said:


> Even then....it is better than Lahore!!



As i said, Delhi is a giant slum compared to Lahore


----------



## gslv mk3

Delhi-What a developed slum


----------



## Icewolf

@gslv mk3 You can only post select pics of Delhi. Even I can post pics of 5 star hotel in Somalia and claim Somalia is the most developed of the word


----------



## gslv mk3

Icewolf said:


> Lahore roads are better than Delhi. No one defecates on them



Really??






For the second part






> Your metro rail is fcked, Lahores is better



Lahore doesnt even have one..Ours is fked??



> Lol what skyscrapers?



skyscrapers underconstruction

Supertech Supernova 80 floors 
Brys Buzz 80 floor 
Supertech North eye 60 floor
Wave city centre 100 floor


----------



## Icewolf

Lol @ Indian posting selected pics...


I wish I was on computer so I could show you what Delhi really looks like


----------



## Ayush

Icewolf said:


> So it looks like the standards of your cities should be close to African ones.



So u finally accept that ur ministers look upto Delhi, but then just to defame India or Delhi,more u r saying that our standards are close to that of African cities. Well if that is the case then what abt ur cities where ministers look upto our cities. Worse than Africa? Just think abt it.


----------



## Icewolf

Ayush Pandey said:


> So u finally accept that ur ministers look upto Delhi, but then just to defame India or Delhi,more u r saying that our standards are close to that of African cities. Well if that is the case then what abt ur cities where ministers look upto our cities. Worse than Africa? Just think abt it.



Actually our ministers and politicans are paray likhay jahil.. They have no understanding of difference between India and Pakistan.

There are shock stories written on the web where a Indian traveled to Pakistan and saw it much cleaner than India


----------



## Not Sure

Icewolf said:


> Lol @ Indian posting selected pics...
> 
> 
> I wish I was on computer so I could show you what Delhi really looks like



You don't have to, we all know it.

Yes, Delhi does have a slum where all the outsiders, esp Bangladeshis, come and live. It is across the Yamuna bridge in East Delhi. 

Otherwise, more or less, Delhi is same as shown in these pictures. Some pictures are more than 3-4 years old, and it has developed much more than since.

And no, the airport is not surrounded by any slums. No slums for miles. There is a well organized sub-city, an area allocated to ultra-expensive farm houses, a large market of well furnished 3 star to 5 star hotels, army cantonment, and a village (which is pretty clean and well organized by Asian standards) that surround the airport. 

You are most welcome to come to Delhi, perhaps then you can make a proper judgment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

> Lahore, and every other city in Pakistan has the best sewage system in South Asia.


really??



> Street furniture? You mean the half broken benches, or the paan stains?



Pedestrian bridges with escalators







Footpaths with cycle tracks and tactile tiles for blind






Kiosks 










Delhi bus stops









> Per capita means nothing. Delhis GDP is bigger than Lahores and when you divide GDP by pop. you get per capita



even then



Icewolf said:


> Lol @ Indian posting selected pics...
> 
> I wish I was on computer so I could show you what Delhi really looks like



Any picture of Delhi posted by an Indian member showing development =>Selective pics
Any picture of Lahore posted by a Pakistani member showing development =>Reality

Faulty logic??



Icewolf said:


> There are shock stories written on the web where a Indian traveled to Pakistan and saw it much cleaner than India



You can find them @ Haqs 'a'muzings


----------



## Ayush

Icewolf said:


> Actually our ministers and politicans are paray likhay jahil.. They have no understanding of difference between India and Pakistan.
> 
> There are shock stories written on the web where a Indian traveled to Pakistan and saw it much cleaner than India


I know man. I read it. But cleanliness is not the only factor, overall Delhi is better than Lahore. Google it and compare them. Delhi is better in almost all aspects. But in cleanliness I agree that Lahore is better, and also there are less beggars in Lahore. 
A neutral opinion mate.


----------



## gslv mk3

Icewolf said:


> @gslv mk3 You can only post select pics of Delhi. Even I can post pics of 5 star hotel in Somalia and claim Somalia is the most developed of the word



By your logic even somalians can boast about their infra by posting select pics............ Then show even a single pic of Lahore infra that looks better than this ??


----------



## Icewolf

Anyways I cannot argue with Indians who provide SELECTED pics of delhi. They, the world and we know the status of Delhi today... 

Case closed

I cannot post pics as im on mobile version


----------



## gslv mk3

Icewolf said:


> Lol @ Indian posting selected pics...
> 
> I wish I was on computer so I could show you what Delhi really looks like




you can post some pics of poverty....We can do the same........



Icewolf said:


> Anyways I cannot argue with Indians who provide SELECTED pics of delhi. They, the world and we know the status of Delhi today...
> 
> Case closed
> 
> I cannot post pics as im on mobile version



Yeah...and we know 'Lahore' status.............


----------



## Contrarian

SHAMK9 said:


> Look at the pictures of ring road, they will answer your question, there aren't many cars on it, why the heck would we put additional lanes? *there is simply no need. *You are comparing our highways with yours, need to remind you that construction of our highways started 2 decades ago, they are not new to us but they will be expanded into northern areas.



Dang! That for me is impossible to imagine. You make any road here - even 14 laned ones get jammed in the evening! The need of more and more roads here is insatiable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Contrarian said:


> Dang! That for me is impossible to imagine. You make any road here - even 14 laned ones get jammed in the evening! The need of more and more roads here is insatiable.


Feel free to look at the pics of ring road lahore, hardly any traffic, its a ring road so not much traffic on it compared to the roads in the actual lahore city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

gslv mk3 said:


> really??
> 
> 
> 
> Pedestrian bridges with escalators



Lahore: Pedestrian bridge with escalators:


----------



## Jackdaws

cb4 said:


> Lahore: Pedestrian bridge with escalators:



But considering you don't have electricity - do these escalators actually function?


----------



## Edevelop

Jackdaws said:


> But considering you don't have electricity - do these escalators actually function?



Electricity problem is there but i think its over exaggerated. This time around it goes only for 2-3 hours a day. These esclators are meant for the BRT. So obviously the government must have done something to ensure they would work at all times.


----------



## KRAIT

cb4 said:


> Electricity problem is there but i think its over exaggerated. This time around it goes only for 2-3 hours a day. These esclators are meant for the BRT. So obviously the government must have done something to ensure they would work at all times.


2-3 hours in Winter.


----------



## Edevelop

KRAIT said:


> 2-3 hours in Winter.



Was that suposed to be a positive or a negative gesture ?


----------



## KRAIT

cb4 said:


> Was that suposed to be a positive or a negative gesture ?


I mean power cut in summer is understandable but Lahore is a big city and 2-3 hours of load shedding in winter time shows acute power shortage. 

In summer even my city has load shedding, but not everyday, its a cycle, some part receives power and in winter I hardly see any. I have adjusted to 5 hours power cut during summer as it is understandable but I go angry if it happens in winter.


----------



## Edevelop

KRAIT said:


> I mean power cut in summer is understandable but Lahore is a big city and 2-3 hours of load shedding in winter time shows acute power shortage.
> 
> In summer even my city has load shedding, but not everyday, its a cycle, some part receives power and in winter I hardly see any. I have adjusted to 5 hours power cut during summer as it is understandable but I go angry if it happens in winter.



A lot of people have UPS systems in their home. Not sure if people in India also follow ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

Lahore and Karachi are NOT cold. 

Delhi and New Delhi are also NOT cold.

In Quetta everyday it is freezing cold sometimes it snows as well


----------



## KRAIT

cb4 said:


> A lot of people have UPS systems in their home. Not sure if people in India also follow ?


Yup we have too. But not that used. Only in summer. But in my home town, its a must. India still has a major energy problem.



Icewolf said:


> Delhi and New Delhi are also NOT cold.


The temperature is close to 2-3degrees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

@KRAIT

In Fahrenheit its about 48 degrees..

Lol.. You call that cold.


----------



## gslv mk3

cb4 said:


> Lahore: Pedestrian bridge with escalators:



Isnt it the part of BRT project-to connect sidewalks to BRT stations?
We got it as an independent project


----------



## Jackdaws

KRAIT said:


> Yup we have too. But not that used. Only in summer. But in my home town, its a must. India still has a major energy problem.
> 
> 
> The temperature is close to 2-3degrees.



I don't recollect Bombay ever having an electric problem - mostly because we are serviced by Tata and Reliance I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

Only the incompetent & corrupt CM could have said this useless & non sense statement. Lahore is beautiful & there absolutely no need to convert the city like Delhi which is the dirtiest city in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

tarrar said:


> Only the incompetent & corrupt CM could have said this useless & non sense statement. Lahore is beautiful & there absolutely no need to convert the city like Delhi which is the dirtiest city in the world.



Dirty Delhi has got modern infra while lahore is......
Beautiful Lahore??Where ??in Switzerland??



tarrar said:


> Only the incompetent & corrupt CM could have said this useless & non sense statement. Lahore is beautiful & there absolutely no need to convert the city like Delhi which is the dirtiest city in the world.



Dirty Delhi has got modern infra while lahore is......
Beautiful Lahore??Where ??in Switzerland??


----------



## Mian H Amin.

hahaha well lahore is way much developed than delhi


----------



## gslv mk3

Mian H Amin. said:


> hahaha well lahore is way much developed than delhi


----------



## Edevelop

Lahore's roads are simply amazing:


























In 1-2 months this will be completed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

cb4 said:


> Lahore's roads are simply amazing:



not a comparison but I have seen better Delhi Roads


----------



## Mian H Amin.

yeah keep laughing, that what i did, when i read that statement.. lol


----------



## tarrar

gslv mk3 said:


> Dirty Delhi has got modern infra while lahore is......
> Beautiful Lahore??Where ??in Switzerland??
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty Delhi has got modern infra while lahore is......
> Beautiful Lahore??Where ??in Switzerland??



Did I say Switzerland some where, I don't see where I have said "Switzerland". 

Let me refresh your memory about what Queen Elizabeth said about Delhi, she said this in India "Delhi is dirty".

So stop your propaganda, lies & shut up.


----------



## Abhinay_

yeah, delhi is truely lovely...


----------



## hellboy007

Xestan said:


> Well, the minister has gone crazy I guess. I can't if Lahore is better than Delhi but Lahore sure has its own class. It's a clean city overall. If someone wants to compare Delhi, the capital, compare it with Islamabad.


Nobody is saying that the whole Delhi is some world class city. Still there are areas inside Delhi which have very narrow roads and not very clean. But again such areas are 30-35% of the total area. All the other areas are fairly clean and have good amenities.
On the other hand we can also learn a thing or two from Lahore I am sure of that. Both are countries have a long way to go.


----------



## Marshmallow

tarrar said:


> Did I say Switzerland some where, I don't see where I have said "Switzerland".
> 
> *Let me refresh your memory about what Queen Elizabeth said about Delhi, she said this in India "Delhi is dirty".*
> 
> So stop your propaganda, lies & shut up.




like seriously? did she say that?


----------



## IBRIS

My flight leaves to New Delhi on 15th January will post new pics soon. Delhi had changed alot in 5 years. Every year i feel like place has turned upside down. So pakistanis leave it, lets start a solar power generation so we can all see the beauty of Lahore illuminated during nights.


----------



## Marshmallow

IBRIS said:


> My flight leaves to New Delhi on 15th January will post new pics soon. Delhi had changed alot in 5 years. Every year i feel like place has turned upside down. So pakistanis leave it, lets start a solar power generation so we can all see the beauty of Lahore illuminated during nights.



Lahore is not da Capital like Delhi so u shudnt be comparin it with Lahore,dare compare it with Islamabad and ask Pakistanies here hw beautiful The Capital of Pakistan is....

If Delhi is the Capital of India then it shud hav some uniqueness in it like Islo which it doesnt so leave the comparison!

Lahore has it's own kind of beauty!


----------



## Armstrong

Marshmallow said:


> Lahore is not da Capital like Delhi so u shudnt be comparin it with Lahore,dare compare it with Islamabad and ask Pakistanies here hw beautiful The Capital of Pakistan is....
> 
> If Delhi is the Capital of India then it shud hav some uniqueness in it like Islo which it doesnt so leave the comparison!
> 
> Lahore has it's own kind of beauty!



Uniqueness of Islo & how beautiful the capital of Pakistan is !  

Islamabad is a Dead City !


----------



## Marshmallow

Armstrong said:


> Uniqueness of Islo & how beautiful the capital of Pakistan is !
> 
> Islamabad is a Dead City !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

Armstrong said:


> Uniqueness of Islo & how beautiful the capital of Pakistan is !
> 
> Islamabad is a Dead City !



i guess lahore pak ki sabse khubsurat city hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

DarkPrince said:


> i guess lahore pak ki sabse khubsurat city hai



in ur and Armstrong Dreams only!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MST

Marshmallow said:


> Lahore is not da Capital like Delhi so u shudnt be comparin it with Lahore,dare compare it with Islamabad and ask Pakistanies here hw beautiful The Capital of Pakistan is....
> 
> *If Delhi is the Capital of India then it shud hav some uniqueness in it like Islo which it doesnt so leave the comparison!*
> 
> Lahore has it's own kind of beauty!



WTF are you talking about. 

Delhi was the Capital of the Sub Continent. It was center of gravity for over a thousand years in Sub Continent. With its rich contiguous history as center of power for rulers of Sub continent and now Modern India its unique and can't be compared to any other city in South Asia. Forget about the new developments in infrastructure and others. 

If you want to compare a newbie planned city like Islamabad go and compare it with Chandigarh. That is a more apt comparison. Delhi is way way above Islamabad,s weight category.

P.S. There is a reason why your lal topi wants to raise a flag in delhi (and not anywhere else)


----------



## aks18

Contrarian said:


> Dang! That for me is impossible to imagine. You make any road here - even 14 laned ones get jammed in the evening! The need of more and more roads here is insatiable.




Tell me how ring road gona get traffic jam ?? LRR is consist of fly overs under passes and number of interchanges traffic can be diverted when needed


----------



## INDIC

tarrar said:


> Did I say Switzerland some where, I don't see where I have said "Switzerland".
> 
> Let me refresh your memory about what Queen Elizabeth said about Delhi, she said this in India "Delhi is dirty".
> 
> So stop your propaganda, lies & shut up.



That's two decades back. So, you still dwell 20 years in the past to define Delhi.


----------



## INDIC

Don Jaguar said:


> One more pic from Lahore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true but i will include one more thing and according to me that's the most important thing.
> 
> Economic prosperity.



Its look more like Lucknow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

aks18 said:


> Tell me how ring road gona get traffic jam ?? LRR is consist of fly overs under passes and number of interchanges traffic can be diverted when needed



Dude, I saw the video of Lowari tunnel, you just digged a hole, no ventilation, no smooth road, no lightening,no plastered walls. In 40 years you just completed a andha kuan over there.

Did you saw the picture of 11.2km long Railway Tunnel we opened in Kashmir last month,it has everything and construted in mere 7 years period.


----------



## IND151

@post no. 306>???????????????????????


----------



## aks18

Gigawatt said:


> Dude,* I saw the video of Lowari tunnel, you just digged a hole, no ventilation, no smooth road, no lightening,no plastered walls. In 40 years* you just completed a andha kuan over there.
> 
> Did you saw the picture of *11.2km long Railway Tunnel *we opened in Kashmir last month,it has everything and construted in mere 7 years period.




Lowari tunnel project is slowly developing cz of lack of funds by the fedral govt it was started 40 years back but immediately closed due to shortage of funds and then musharaf started this project again and this govt again stopped it .. and about railway tunnel u saying dude its matter of money one can develop anything ,, the road infrastructure you guys feeling proud we had made it decade back seriously and motorways of pakistan are the bench mark in road infrastructure which india dnt have


----------



## aks18

gslv mk3 said:


> *Cize and lanes are important-period*!!
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> Delhi is getting a lot of projects these days...For list of them contact @Abingdonboy





how huge number of lanes are more important when we have a GT road Highway and Other highways which connects different cities of pakistan like motorway ?? lanes are more important for you cz you may be dont have alternative routes like we have if motor way closes we can use other highways like gt road and dual carriage ways.


----------



## INDIC

aks18 said:


> Lowari tunnel project is slowly developing cz of lack of funds by the fedral govt it was started 40 years back but immediately closed due to shortage of funds and then musharaf started this project again and this govt again stopped it .. and about railway tunnel u saying dude its matter of money one can develop anything ,, the road infrastructure you guys feeling proud we had made it decade back seriously and motorways of pakistan are the bench mark in road infrastructure which india dnt have



First of all you built motorways at the expense of deeply neglecting railways. 
Perhaps you guys can even never conceive projects like "Dedicated Freight corridor" which is having have double-decker container trains.

Second thing I told you Golden Quadrilateral and NSEW totaling 13,000+ km are expressways, they are super-smooth highways compared to general national highway.


----------



## GoodBoy

SHAMK9 said:


> Rape is a banned topic



Really?? I see LOT of Pak members using it whenever they are cornered or have no answer.



aks18 said:


> our minister should know lahore is the only city facing massive development in its history and his CM wants to make it istanbul of south asia and he comparing lahore with delhi
> 
> we have zardari



We have this...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

Gigawatt said:


> First of all you built *motorways at the expense of deeply neglecting railways.*
> Perhaps you guys can even never conceive projects like "Dedicated Freight corridor" which is having have double-decker container trains.
> 
> Second thing I told you *Golden Quadrilateral and NSEW totaling 13,000+ km are expressways*, they are super-smooth highways compared to general national highway.




Golden Quadrilateral is not a express way you cant compare it with Motorways its a simple 4/6 lane Highway like we have in pakistan .. railway is neglected in this govts tenure dear and motorways were made in 1990s and still more are adding


----------



## INDIC

aks18 said:


> Golden Quadrilateral is not a express way you cant compare it with Motorways its a simple 4/6 lane Highway like we have in pakistan .. railway is neglected in this govts tenure dear and motorways were made in 1990s and still more are adding



NSEW and GQ are group of expressways with a high toll tax. I have travelled on them, they are *super-smooth* compared to simple national Highways.

But its true, you were the first to have motorway



aks18 said:


> how huge number of lanes are more important when we have a GT road Highway and Other highways which connects different cities of pakistan like motorway ?? lanes are more important for you cz you may be dont have alternative routes like we have if motor way closes we can use other highways like gt road and dual carriage ways.



Dude, per capita paved road per person or per sq. Km is more in India compared to Pakistan. And we have Railways also 100-125 times more efficient than Pakistan railways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

Gigawatt said:


> That's two decades back. So, you still dwell 20 years in the past to define Delhi.



Lol New Delhi dirtiest city in the world admit it hindi propaganda machine, the Queen admitted so why can't you hindis admit it.


----------



## INDIC

tarrar said:


> Lol New Delhi dirtiest city in the world admit it hindi propaganda machine, the Queen admitted so why can't you hindis admit it.



Queen said it two decades back, my schoolteacher told me when I was a kid, I still remember. Delhi was a dirty city in early 90s but lot changed in 20 years due to economic boom. You are just feeling jealousy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shameel

INDIC said:


> NSEW and GQ are group of expressways with a high toll tax. I have travelled on them, they are *super-smooth* compared to simple national Highways.
> 
> But its true, you were the first to have motorway



Are the Indian expressways controlled-access and fenced like the Pakistan Motorway network? (just a question, not a taunt). 

Motorways of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SamantK

Shameel said:


> Are the Indian expressways controlled-access and fenced like the Pakistan Motorway network? (just a question, not a taunt).
> 
> Motorways of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




The outer-ring road to my city (Hyderabad) is controlled-access freeway, beat that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shameel

I don't think it's wise to compare Lahore with Delhi. Lahore is a provincial capital and Delhi is a national capital. Pakistan's population is 185 million, India's population is 1.241 billion. India is geographically 4 times larger than Pakistan. All this translates to greater resources for the Indian national capital, as compared to a Pakistani provincial capital. Also, Delhi's population is 22 million, Lahore District's population is 12 million (9 million for the Lahore metro area). 

Infrastructure-wise, India's large city's are probably more developed than Pakistan's, but Pakistan has better motorways and highways connecting its cities and rural areas. 

Also, until Delhi's T3 came along, there was not a single airport in India that could compare to Lahore and Karachi's airports. Now we have the New Islamabad International Airport coming up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

Shameel said:


> I don't think it's wise to compare Lahore with Delhi. Lahore is a provincial capital and Delhi is a national capital. Pakistan's population is 185 million, India's population is 1.241 billion. India is geographically 4 times larger than Pakistan. All this translates to greater resources for the Indian national capital, as compared to a Pakistani provincial capital. Also, Delhi's population is 22 million, Lahore District's population is 12 million (9 million for the Lahore metro area).
> 
> Infrastructure-wise, India's large city's are probably more developed than Pakistan's, but Pakistan has better motorways and highways connecting its cities and rural areas.
> 
> *Also, until Delhi's T3 came along, there was not a single airport in India that could compare to Lahore and Karachi's airports. Now we have the New Islamabad International Airport coming up*.



Disagree, you clearly don't know s***.. Check out the Hyderabad Airport, 2 years before T3, New Delhi.. Kid go take a walk.


----------



## Shameel

samantk said:


> The outer-ring road to my city (Hyderabad) is controlled-access freeway, beat that



Beat that? Pakistan's ENTIRE Motorway network is controlled-access. Lahore's Ring Road is also controlled-access.

Also, I wasn't just talking about urban ring roads, I'm talking about your inter-city expressways, are THEY controlled-access and are they fenced to prevent unauthorized access like Pakistan's motorways are?


----------



## SamantK

Shameel said:


> Beat that? Pakistan's ENTIRE Motorway network is controlled-access. Lahore's Ring Road is also controlled-access.
> 
> Also, I wasn't just talking about urban ring roads, I'm talking about your inter-city expressways, are THEY controlled-access and are they fenced to prevent unauthorized access like Pakistan's motorways?



Was messing with you, the highways are good and 4-6 lanes but not access-controlled, any type of traffic can ply.. Majorly.


----------



## Shameel

samantk said:


> Disagree, you clearly don't know s***.. Check out the Hyderabad Airport, 2 years before T3, New Delhi.. Kid go take a walk.



Why are you using abusive language. Are you that insecure?


----------



## kbd-raaf

Shameel said:


> I don't think it's wise to compare Lahore with Delhi. Lahore is a provincial capital and Delhi is a national capital. Pakistan's population is 185 million, India's population is 1.241 billion. India is geographically 4 times larger than Pakistan. All this translates to greater resources for the Indian national capital, as compared to a Pakistani provincial capital. Also, Delhi's population is 22 million, Lahore District's population is 12 million (9 million for the Lahore metro area).
> 
> Infrastructure-wise, India's large city's are probably more developed than Pakistan's, but Pakistan has better motorways and highways connecting its cities and rural areas.
> 
> Also, until Delhi's T3 came along, there was not a single airport in India that could compare to Lahore and Karachi's airports. Now we have the New Islamabad International Airport coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> Beat that? Pakistan's ENTIRE Motorway network is controlled-access. Lahore's Ring Road is also controlled-access.
> 
> *Also, I wasn't just talking about urban ring roads, I'm talking about your inter-city expressways, are THEY controlled-access and are they fenced to prevent unauthorized access like Pakistan's motorways are*?



Inter city highways are fenced in Pakistan? I call bullshit, the expense for such fences would be astronomical. 

Please provide a source. No, a few pictures won't do, please provide a source which clearly shows that all inter-city highways in Pakistan are fenced and access-controlled.

Not even cash rich states in Australia like WA has access-controlled highways. In fact even our intra-city freeways aren't always access controlled.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SamantK

Shameel said:


> Why are you using abusive language. Are you that insecure?



Oh, sorry if you felt abused  No hard feelings mate.


----------



## Shameel

samantk said:


> Was messing with you, the highways are good and 4-6 lanes but not access-controlled, any type of traffic can ply.. Majorly.



So, in other words, India doesn't have anything like Pakistan's motorways, which are inter-city, controlled access and fenced motorways.


----------



## SamantK

Shameel said:


> So, in other words, India doesn't have anything like Pakistan's motorways, which are inter-city, controlled access and fenced motorways.



Are you obsessed with *controlled access and fenced motorways..
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shameel

kbd-raaf said:


> Inter city highways are fenced in Pakistan? I call bullshit, the expense for such fences would be astronomical.
> 
> Please provide a source. No, a few pictures won't do, please provide a source which clearly shows that all inter-city highways in Pakistan are fenced and access-controlled.
> 
> Not even cash rich states in Australia like WA has access-controlled highways. In fact even our intra-city freeways aren't always access controlled.



There are 2 types of inter-city roads in Pakistan:

(i) *National Highways of Pakistan* - which are not controlled-access and are un-fenced. 

National Highways of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

(ii) *Motorways of Pakistan* - which are controlled-access and are fenced throughout on either side. 

Motorways of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Aka123

I have heard a lot about Lahore from my friends and have seen it in videos. Seems it's a great city!! Would love to visit once. One of my Pakistani friend who visited both, said that the cities are very similar. I love Delhi as city so definitely I'll get a similar feeling when I visit Lahore!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

samantk said:


> Disagree, you clearly don't know s***.. Check out the Hyderabad Airport, 2 years before T3, New Delhi.. Kid go take a walk.


 @Shameel Indian Railway stations look better than Pakistani airports. Compare Lahore airport with New Delhi Railway station.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shameel

This picture shows the typical cross-section of a Pakistani Motorway (in this case the 155 km long M-1 Peshawar-Islamabad Motorway). You can see that it's fenced on either side and this fencing extends throughout the M-1 Motorway and the rest of the Pakistan Motorway network:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FileKM1-5.JPG


----------



## iioal malik

Jinay lahore nai wekhya O jamya E nai.and I stand by it completely! 

Not saying this bcos I'm lahori,but I challenge any1 to visit lahore and compare with the city of your choice,there is nothing like lahore in the world it's pure.5 start hotels to brand name shoppes. lived in U.S most of my life seen just about every North American city I must say I was taken by surprise how much development was done by Sabaz sharif in last 5 years gave everything the city wanted


----------



## INDIC

Shameel said:


> Are the Indian expressways controlled-access and fenced like the Pakistan Motorway network? (just a question, not a taunt).
> 
> Motorways of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



How much is the total length of your motorways.


----------



## livingdead

Pakistan definitely has a good road network .. much better than India..... we are just catching up with them.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

hinduguy said:


> Pakistan definitely has a good road network .. much better than India..... we are just catching up with them.



Where is this coming from ? also better in what terms ? density of road network or quality ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Shameel said:


> There are 2 types of inter-city roads in Pakistan:
> 
> (i) *National Highways of Pakistan* - which are not controlled-access and are un-fenced.
> 
> National Highways of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> (ii) *Motorways of Pakistan* - which are controlled-access and are fenced throughout on either side.
> 
> Motorways of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



That's truly impressive even whilst being only 600 odd kilometres, it truly is impressive.


----------



## Shameel

INDIC said:


> How much is the total length of your motorways.



Operational: *633 km* (M1, M2 and M3)
Under-Construction: *1,261 km* (M4, M8 and M9)
Planned: *Approximately 1,000 km* (M5, M6, M7, etc.)

These are the stats for Motorways, which do not include Expressways and National Highways. Expressways are a notch above National Highways and a notch below Motorways. Lahore Ring Road, for example, is an Expressway.


----------



## Shameel

An Indian journalist's perspective of Pakistani roads:



> "Yes. Yes, you read right. The roads. I used to live in Mumbai and now I live in Delhi and, yes, I think good roads are a great, mammoth, gargantuan luxury! Face it, when did you last see a good road in India? Like a really smooth road. Drivable, wide, nicely built and long, yawning, stretching so far that you want zip on till eternity and loosen the gears and let the car fly. A road without squeeze or bump or gaping holes that pop up like blood-dripping kitchen knives in Ramsay Brothers films. When did you last see such roads? Pakistan is full of such roads. Driving on the motorway between Islamabad and Lahore, I thought of the Indian politician who ruled a notorious &#8212;, one could almost say viciously &#8212; potholed state and spoke of turning the roads so smooth that they would resemble the cheeks of Hema Malini. They remained as dented as the face of Frankenstein's monster. And here, in Pakistan, I was travelling on roads that &#8212; well, how can one now avoid this? &#8212; were as smooth as Hema Malini's cheeks! Pakistani roads are broad and smooth and almost entirely, magically, pot hole free. How do they do it; this country that is ostensibly so far behind in economic growth compared to India? But they do and one of my most delightful experiences in Pakistan has been travelling on its fabulous roads. No wonder the country is littered with SUVs &#8212; Pakistan has the roads for such cars! Even in tiny Bajaur in the North West frontier province, hard hit by the Taliban, and a little more than a frontier post, the roads were smoother than many I know in India. Even Bajaur has a higher road density than India! If there is one thing we should learn from the Pakistanis, it is how to build roads. And oh, another thing, no one throws beer bottles or trash on the highways and motorways."



Affluenza: With love from across the border - The Hindu


----------



## Brahmos_2

INDIC said:


> @Shameel Indian Railway stations look better than Pakistani airports. Compare Lahore airport with New Delhi Railway station.



you mean this,






with

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

Does India allow cows to walk on highways?


----------



## INDIC

itduzz said:


> India dont like to spend money on roads...they are more interested in making fool proof submarines



Indians spend on railway, airports, roads everything. Do you have proper railways and airports in Pakistan. Instead of metro rail, Pakistan built metrobus 



Brahmos_2 said:


> you mean this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with



I told you New Delhi Railway station looks better than Lahore *International* Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

itduzz said:


> India dont like to spend money on roads...they are more interested in making fool proof submarines



Look who is talking, the one whose nation has no idea of what a transit system is all about!!!!!#totally an out of the world concept.....

BTW for your kind information except from the Naxalised areas, the Indian transit system is fairing well in which states like Gujrat, Karnataka and Bihar are the prominent ones to quote....*A top Planning Commission study, supported by World Bank*, has said that Gujarat offers an example of international best practice in roads management. Authored by Clell Harral, Graham Smith and William DO Paterson, the study 'Lessons from International Experience: Road Asset Management' provides guidelines to the National Transport Development Policy Committee of Planning Commission on how reforms in Gujarat in the roads sector come closer to international standards for other states and developing countries to follow.

Gujarat roads closer to international standards: WB - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brahmos_2

Shameel said:


> An Indian journalist's perspective of Pakistani roads:
> 
> 
> 
> Affluenza: With love from across the border - The Hindu



Before 2000, the economy of Pakistan was better than India's.But now India is catching up very fast..In 5 years, your roads will be nowhere near India's..

We have 4 operational metros & 7 more under construction..


----------



## A1Kaid

Couldn't the Minister have found a better example? Besides this is old news from some deranged minister in Zaradari's cabinet whose totally irrelevant and no longer in government. Good riddance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Shameel said:


> Are the Indian expressways controlled-access and fenced like the Pakistan Motorway network? (just a question, not a taunt).



Yes they are


----------



## Brahmos_2

Shameel said:


> Operational: *633 km* (M1, M2 and M3)
> Under-Construction: *1,261 km* (M4, M8 and M9)
> Planned: *Approximately 1,000 km* (M5, M6, M7, etc.)
> 
> These are the stats for Motorways, which do not include Expressways and National Highways. Expressways are a notch above National Highways and a notch below Motorways. Lahore Ring Road, for example, is an Expressway.



India currently have *1,208 km* of existing expressways & *3402 Km* under construction..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

A1Kaid said:


> Couldn't the Minister have found a better example? Besides this is old news from some deranged minister in Zaradari's cabinet whose totally irrelevant and no longer in government. Good riddance.



Delhi is still not a bad example,and it almost have same problems as Pakistan-read corruption and inefficient politicians



itduzz said:


> *India dont like to spend money on road*s...they are more interested in making fool proof submarines



We are going to spend $1 trillion on infrastructure for next five years.


----------



## gslv mk3

Shameel said:


> So, in other words, India doesn't have anything like Pakistan's motorways, which are inter-city, controlled access and fenced motorways.



Yamuna Expressway






Delhi-Gurgaon


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Indian roads are **** poor compared to Pakistan, thats what Indian who visited Pakistan say not us.


----------



## gslv mk3

Shameel said:


> Also, until Delhi's T3 came along, there was not a single airport in India that could compare to Lahore and Karachi's airports. Now we have the New Islamabad International Airport coming up.



You're wrong,Most of Indian cities-tier1,tier2 and tier3 cities in India have modern glass and steel airports.


----------



## djsjs

shan said:


> Yes, you have any problem with that?


are they free or have to pay?


----------



## INDIC

Brahmos_2 said:


> Your Karachi is the largest city in the world without a mass transit system....



Karachi International Airport.






New Delhi Railway Station





Karachi Railway Station.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

gslv mk3 said:


> You're wrong,Most of Indian cities-tier1,tier2 and tier3 cities in India have modern glass and steel airports.





yeah right,here is our 8-12 lane+service lane Hyderabad outer ring road,compare with your 4-6 lane 45 km long not access controlled Lahore one













Even Mysore a tier 3 Indian city have 45 km long 6 lane ring road.....



djsjs said:


> are they free or have to pay?


 @shan annd @SMC are fooling around ..In India two&three wheelers are not allowed on expressways here,unlike some one's access controlled Lahore ring road,where you can see two wheelers,bicycles and three wheeled motorbike rickshaws.Expressways are either fenced or grade seperated,and there are many other fenced high ways too.

Yes you'll have to pay toll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DARIUS

shan said:


> Yes, you have any problem with that?


No he just wanted to know that would it be at all plausible that on his next visit to India he might collide into a so called freely roaming cow on a highway while driving and then have the dead cow on the hooves then and there. . . .But obviously he is going to cook it first on his hot fuming car bonnet!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

iioal malik said:


> Jinay lahore nai wekhya O jamya E nai.and I stand by it completely!
> 
> Not saying this bcos I'm lahori,but I challenge any1 to visit lahore and compare with the city of your choice,there is nothing like lahore in the world it's pure.5 start hotels to brand name shoppes. lived in U.S most of my life seen just about every North American city I must say I was taken by surprise how much development was done by Sabaz sharif in last 5 years gave everything the city wanted



Does that Include a metro rail too??
@Pakistani members,Sorry guys,Delhi is already too far ahead of you guys



> NCR by far has the Best infrastructure in South Asia
> 
> *Rail based transport*
> 
> It already have a superb Metro rail system
> 190 Km is operational...190 km is under construction...and another 100 km will be added before 2021
> (phase IV)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also getting *100-200km of monorail network* in a decade !!
> 
> 
> It is planning a *Regional Rapid Transit System* ..... 150 km/hour highspeed commuter trains running on dedicated tracks at 10-minute intervals....
> 
> Delhi also have a *BRTS system* to augment the metro
> 
> *Bus Transportation*
> 
> High capacity Tata Marcopolo Rear Engine low floor buses AC &Non AC(there are atleast 10,000 of them)
> 
> *Road Network*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delhi has excellent expressways like Yamuna expressway,Delhi Noida Delhi Expressway,Delhi Gurgaon expressway...
> It has many signal free corridors and a lot of interchanges,and has *74 flyovers*(figure is from June 24, 2012)
> 
> It also have excellent city roads
> 
> *Delhi Airport terminal 3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The airport master plan by 2025 have 4 terminals,each size of Terminal three
> 
> *Projects*
> 
> There are a lot of major projects
> 
> *Skyscrapers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wave City centre noida-100 floors(site preparation)
> Bryss Buzz-81 floor(proposed)
> Supertech supernova 80 floor (under construction)
> Supertech North Eye 66 floor (under construction)
> Delhi aerocity
> 
> *Important Events*
> 
> Delhi Auto expo
> Formula One Indian Grand Prix
> World Superbike Championship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iam not greek

Dwarka sector 21 metro station







Dhaula Kuan express line station











Huda city center metro station












Lahore airport








Karachi airport

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SMC

DARIUS said:


> No he just wanted to know that would it be at all plausible that on his next visit to India he might collide into a so called freely roaming cow on a highway while driving and then have the dead cow on the hooves then and there. . . .But obviously he is going to cook it first on his hot fuming car bonnet!!



Thanks for understanding my concern. It is a safety concern not just for the cow but myself, since shattering windshield glass can kill any person. But yes if I survive, I am taking it to the woods and cooking it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iam not greek

Smoothest road in South Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

*Delhi Airport*











Some tier2/tier 3 Indian Airports





















Dehradun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARIUS

SMC said:


> Thanks for understanding my concern. It is a safety concern not just for the cow but myself, since shattering windshield glass can kill any person. But yes if I survive, I am taking it to the woods and cooking it.


No just ignore whatever I said earlier cause it was meant to be amusing!!But the fact remains that it wouldn't be absolutely to come across one or two cow's while u are on a highway in India but not the ones that are being constructed recently!!


----------



## gslv mk3

*Gurgaon metro*











*Delhi roads and elevated metro*











Delhi Airport Metro Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

iam not greek said:


> Dwarka sector 21 metro station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhaula Kuan express line station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huda city center metro station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lahore airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karachi airport




That is so true Delhi's Metro stations are better than anything Lahore has. Lol, Their Airport really sucks!!! I don't know why Pakistani fan boys are comparing a city like Lahore with Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DARIUS

djsjs said:


> no better than some bus stations in our 3rd tire cities. sad....


Once again I would like to point out that we Indians only build what we need and when we need them!!Our achievements are not for showing off to the world but rather for the well being and comfort of our people.And BTW let me tell u that if the CCP is churning out bus stations in your country which are better than this rail station then they are wasting an awful lot of money. . .they should distribute that money amongst the Tibetans instead so that they would stop fleeing to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maler

Icewolf said:


> Lahore roads are better than Delhi. No one defecates on them
> 
> Your metro rail is fcked, Lahores is better
> 
> Lol what skyscrapers?
> 
> Lahore, and every other city in Pakistan has the best sewage system in South Asia.
> 
> Street furniture? You mean the half broken benches, or the paan stains?
> 
> 
> Per capita means nothing. Delhis GDP is bigger than Lahores and when you divide GDP by pop. you get per capita
> 
> Too bad 70% of Indians live below $2.00 so per capita cannot be calculated and understood as a reliable way to get average wealth of a indian
> 
> 
> 
> As i said, Delhi is a giant slum compared to Lahore





Sometimes It hurts na......Nothing serious its human tendency

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

djsjs said:


> no better than some bus stations in our 3rd tire cities. sad....



Oh the chinese is here for Pakistani buddies,With '21 floor building in Pakistan is better than 80 floor building in India' logic

*Kashmere gate Bus Terminal* Delhi looks better than Lahore Airport











Small city bus stations,in India

Bus Terminals/Stations across India : An Album! - SkyscraperCity

An upcoming bus station in a small town near my village-for @djsjs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

*Upcoming skyscrapers in Delhi NCR*

*Supernova Spira *300 meter






*supertech north eye* 255 meter






Bryz Buzz 300 meter


----------



## djsjs

INDIC said:


> This one is your Beijing Railway, what tier is this.


OMG,an brave Indian want to talk about architecture.do you really want to compare this station with yours?let's start from the easiest,glass.give you one day to find the statistics of the glass ued in your station,including Glass reinforced type, thickness, insulating layer, filling gas type, coating type, shading coefficient, heat transfer coefficient, transmission ratio etc.and i will find mine. and then other materials


----------



## INDIC

djsjs said:


> OMG,an brave Indian want to talk about architecture.do you really want to compare this station with yours?let's start from the easiest,glass.give you one day to find the statistics of the glass ued in your station,including Glass reinforced type, thickness, insulating layer, filling gas type, coating type, shading coefficient, heat transfer coefficient, transmission ratio etc.and i will find mine. and then other materials



That station from Beijing looks very ordinary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

INDIC said:


> That station from Beijing looks very ordinary.


LOOKS ordinary,can you get the CPU type by a glimpse of the color of screen?


----------



## WAR-rior

Shameel said:


> Beat that? Pakistan's ENTIRE Motorway network is controlled-access. Lahore's Ring Road is also controlled-access.
> 
> Also, I wasn't just talking about urban ring roads, I'm talking about your inter-city expressways, are THEY controlled-access and are they fenced to prevent unauthorized access like Pakistan's motorways are?



Dude, you need to understand the defination before comparing. Motorways/Freeways/Expressways are all same. As per their defination, they are access controlled, grade seperated, smooth interchanges and minimum 4 laner.

Other than those we have Express Highways or Intercity Highways.

PS: In india all Expressways are Accesscontrolled. he majority of what u see in India are Highways. A huge length of Expressways are either under construction or in proposal state.. India plans to add more 3000 km of Expressways till 2020 but due to land acquisition issues and Economic irregularities, cost escalate and hence things dont get executed that easily. Lets hope for the best tough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

kbd-raaf said:


> Not even cash rich states in Australia like WA has access-controlled highways. In fact even our intra-city freeways aren't always access controlled.


What access control are we talking about ??? What about freeways? They are access controlled.


----------



## Screambowl

Nice to know but it needs planning


----------



## gslv mk3

djsjs said:


> OMG,an brave Indian want to talk about architecture.do you really want to compare this station with yours?



Don't worry about Indian Railway stations dude,they are improving for sure

*Seawoods Darave Station*,Navi Mumbai under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

djsjs said:


> LOOKS ordinary,can you get the CPU type by a glimpse of the color of screen?



CPU and a railway station aren't the same thing.


----------



## djsjs

gslv mk3 said:


> Don't worry about Indian Railway stations dude,they are improving for sure
> 
> *Seawoods Darave Station*,Navi Mumbai under construction


Delhi airport T3,maybe the best airport in India,has its glass curtain wall designed and manufactured by China company,and finally need Chinese workers to install them.OMG im really worried especially when seeing India skyscriper CGs.i really want to help you.


----------



## gslv mk3

djsjs said:


> Delhi airport T3,maybe the best airport in India,has its *glass curtain wall designed and manufactured by China *company,and* finally need Chinese workers to install them*.OMG im really worried especially when seeing India skyscriper CGs.i really want to help you.



Got any links?We got many glass Skyscrapers and Most of Indian cities have a glass and steel airport,So I guess we have enough expertise in fixing glass.Most of glass used in skyscrapers are made by Saint-Gobain 

*Delhi metro*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gautam

Nobody blamed him a RAW agent. I am happy that RAW finally got a weekoff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

Don Jaguar said:


> We have idiots in the government that's why we are in such condition.


The grass always looks greener on the other side of the fence! You know nothing of our worthy netas, 60% of whom are rapist, murderers, extortionists and bandits sitting in Parliament who have looted this country and brought it down to its knees.

We have now become a laughing stock of the third world countries who once upon a time not long ago, looked up to us as an economic role model and an emerging regional power! 

But thanks to our 'rulers', we have now become a banana republic and started to suck big time. And with a fractured polity which will rule the roost post the 2014 general elections, things will get from bad to worse what with regional satraps pulling in different directions for their own political agendas. 

It is 'kissa kursi ka'! Politics has now become a roaring family business. The country be damned!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## djsjs

gslv mk3 said:


> Got any links?We got many glass Skyscrapers and Most of Indian cities have a glass and steel airport,So I guess we have enough expertise in fixing glass.Most of glass used in skyscrapers are made by Saint-Gobain


glass curtain wall=fixing glass?so you post some glass ,haha,happy weekend!
the T3 glass curtain wall is designed and made by shenyang yuanda company-world no.1 of this field.it's not hard to find English news of it .their was a big DELAY of this project for India denied no give visa to our workers(gave only 40 of total 200 workers)
please Google what is curtain wall.i think you should have basic knowledge if you want to talk about it further


----------



## gslv mk3

djsjs said:


> glass curtain wall=fixing glass?so you post some glass ,haha,happy weekend!
> the T3 glass curtain wall is designed and made by shenyang yuanda company-world no.1 of this field.it's not hard to find English news of it .their was a big DELAY of this project for India denied no give visa to our workers(gave only 40 of total 200 workers)
> please Google what is curtain wall.i think you should have basic knowledge if you want to talk about it further




I can't find a single link about this,There are links about curtain wall manufactured in China

I cant find a single reference to this in skyscrapercity either -http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=780412&page=6

I know what is glass curtain wall,You said most of glass was manufactured by a Chinese company.post the links,I would try to use Google translator


Mumbai Airport glass cladding by Indian workers
BOM | Mumbai Chhatrapati Shivaji International Airport - Page 6 - SkyscraperCity


----------



## djsjs

ÐÂµÂÀï¹ú¼Ê»ú³¡ÐÂ½¨¿ÍÔË´óÂ¥°²×°²£Á§Ä»Ç½,²£Á§Ä»Ç½-ÐÐÒµ×ÊÑ¶-ÖÐ¹ú²£Á§Íø
http://m.baidu.com/from=2001a/bd_pa...ontent&view=article&id=310&Itemid=411&lang=cn
http://m.baidu.com/from=2001a/bd_pa...ontent&view=article&id=310&Itemid=411&lang=cn

http://www.glass.com.cn/glassnews/newsinfo_50599.html

http://www.glass.com.cn/glassnews/newsinfo_50599.html


----------



## gslv mk3

@djsjs

I got this from your link,after translating



> DIAL staff said that only comes from China, specially trained technicians to complete the installation. These technicians will train Indian workers, to explain the process of glass curtain wall installation and subsequent maintenance.


----------



## djsjs

the proper meaning is:only trained workers from China can do the installation,and,they will train the local workers,tell them how to install and manage the curtain wall after finished.


----------



## Fracker

djsjs said:


> the proper meaning is:only trained workers from China can do the installation,and,they will train the local workers,tell them how to install and manage the curtain wall after finished.



lol I always thought curtain walls and fiber glass both are same.. Thanks for information..
@Topic

Why Dehli, why not Tokyo, Beijing, or soul? Or even better... Lahore has potential to go even higher, since Lahore population is cooperative. don't stop any development just for politics and always want more and more... 

Jahan rokni ki koshish kartay hain danda par jatta hey 

btw Pakistani capital is much beautiful as compare to Indian one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

cloud_9 said:


> What access control are we talking about ??? What about freeways? They are access controlled.



Freeways aren't always access controlled mate. Atleast not in Perth.


----------



## Brahmos_2

Pakistani members, please post pics of Lahore..lets see which is better.....


DELHI


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

kbd-raaf said:


> That's truly impressive even whilst being only 600 odd kilometres, it truly is impressive.


----------



## Aka123

What a crappy comparison!! Both of the cities have their own beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Brahmos_2 said:


> Pakistani members, please post pics of Lahore..lets see which is better.....
> 
> 
> DELHI



https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNFslI5wkBuBoaMJCt4XszWPWNtRzg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>



M-4 Planned
M-5 Planned
M-6 Planned
M-7 Planned
M-8 Planned
M-9 Planned

I can only see the word Planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INDIC said:


> M-4 Planned
> M-5 Planned
> M-6 Planned
> M-7 Planned
> M-8 Planned
> M-9 Planned
> 
> I can only see the word Planned.



Its an "old" map indic .. Punjab-KPK-Islo...gwadar ratodero is also complete(extension going on) rest are under construction...

















And these are just motorways... not NHA,IH,GTR,express ways etc.


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Its an "old" map indic .. Punjab-KPK-Islo...gwadar ratodero is also complete(extension going on) rest are under construction...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are just motorways... not NHA,IH,GTR,express ways etc.



Motorways of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The latest page on Wikipedia with the message "This page was last modified on 17 August 2013 at 17:15" giving the same old information.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INDIC said:


> Motorways of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The latest page on Wikipedia with the message "This page was last modified on 17 August 2013 at 17:15" giving the same old information.



lol read it again... as for Karach to lahore:


https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...ITnjtRPWMgaVfazOrgYJiEA&bvm=bv.50768961,d.aWc


Completion by 2015.


----------



## bronxbull

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> we should follow the Istanbul/Turkish model,
> 
> a Provincial government with THREE things in mind:
> 
> BUSINESS. TOURISM (even if it means just regional, not international). OPTIMAL PUBLIC PUBLIC TRANSPORT SYSTEM.



You cna buy Beer/Alcohol in Istanbul in every single grocery store,can you do that in Lahore?

Delhi is great but what about the Yamuna?


----------



## bronxbull

Don Jaguar said:


> Can you provide their rankings also?



IIT,FMS,AIIMS are great.

IIFT is quite decent,a b school.

JNU is scum.


----------



## bronxbull

jbond197 said:


> yes.
> 
> National Capital Region (India) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> NCR = Delhi + Gurgaon + Faridabad + Noida + Meerut + Gaziabad



It should be limited to Gurgaon & Noida.


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> lol read it again... as for Karach to lahore:
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...ITnjtRPWMgaVfazOrgYJiEA&bvm=bv.50768961,d.aWc
> 
> 
> Completion by 2015.



People were talking about current Pakistani roads.


----------



## bronxbull

Shameel said:


> I don't think it's wise to compare Lahore with Delhi. Lahore is a provincial capital and Delhi is a national capital. Pakistan's population is 185 million, India's population is 1.241 billion. India is geographically 4 times larger than Pakistan. All this translates to greater resources for the Indian national capital, as compared to a Pakistani provincial capital. Also, Delhi's population is 22 million, Lahore District's population is 12 million (9 million for the Lahore metro area).
> 
> Infrastructure-wise, India's large city's are probably more developed than Pakistan's, but Pakistan has better motorways and highways connecting its cities and rural areas.
> 
> Also, until Delhi's T3 came along, there was not a single airport in India that could compare to Lahore and Karachi's airports. Now we have the New Islamabad International Airport coming up.



Lahore & Karachi are the biggest cities of Pak,Islamabad is a small area.



iam not greek said:


> Dwarka sector 21 metro station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhaula Kuan express line station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huda city center metro station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lahore airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karachi airport



Lahore Airport looks like old Bangalore Airport.


----------



## cloud_9

kbd-raaf said:


> Freeways aren't always access controlled mate. Atleast not in Perth.


I mean no mopeds,bicycles kind of stuff.


----------



## kbd-raaf

cloud_9 said:


> I mean no mopeds,bicycles kind of stuff.



Yeah, the only 'access control' we have is a signboard like that. Most freeways here are unfenced.


----------



## cloud_9

kbd-raaf said:


> Yeah, the only 'access control' we have is a signboard like that. Most freeways here are unfenced.


A fenced motorway  Never seen one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

@DESERT FIGHTER

Indian members here has not posted any info on India's planned/under construction Expressways dude(access controlled ones) there is 3000+ kms under construction.We also have many fenced/grade seperated highways with interchanges.

@Fracker

Delhi would be a good example for Lahore,No one asked you guys to stop at todays 'Delhi level' - See after 10-15 years , when Lahore has built 200 kms of metro rail,modern roadways and flyovers and planned cities and glass and steel airport,Delhi would be having 500-600 kms of metro rail,100-200 kms of monorail,metro rails for subcities like Noida and Gurgaon,several more flyovers and interchanges and 3 more terminals ,the size of current Delhi terminal T3 and a 150-200 kmph semi high speed Regional Rapid Transit system.

So,even then,Delhi would be a good example for Lahore
@DESERT FIGHTER

Indian members here has not posted any info on India's planned/under construction Expressways dude(access controlled ones) there is 3000+ kms under construction.We also have many fenced/grade seperated highways with interchanges.

 @Fracker

Delhi would be a good example for Lahore,No one asked you guys to stop at todays 'Delhi level' - See after 10-15 years , when Lahore has built 200 kms of metro rail,modern roadways and flyovers and planned cities and glass and steel airport,Delhi would be having 500-600 kms of metro rail,100-200 kms of monorail,metro rails for subcities like Noida and Gurgaon,several more flyovers and interchanges and 3 more terminals ,the size of current Delhi terminal T3 and a 150-200 kmph semi high speed Regional Rapid Transit system.

So,even then,Delhi would be a good example for Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## djsjs

@gslv mk3

frankly,in my opinion Delhi is a negative teaching example of city development for all the world,full of chaos,absolutely out of control.i was shocked by the title of this thread, thats why i came in this thread.i was shocked more hardly when seeing Indians boast about Delhi which i think the hell , very funny.
i have seen many photos of Delhi and lahore.Delhi is a big city with high population density,dirty roads,huge slums,as well as some shining buildings,an integration of everything good or bad.as i said before,no planing.
however,lahore is a middle size city,no so many tall buildings,no so many hungers either.the most important,no need to develop to be a super big city.
in China,most people prefer 2nd to 4th tier cities,there people have much better living standerd than in super big cities.maybe most Indians cannot understand my feeling,but im sure in 30 years or less when your small cities,towns develop better you will agree with me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rain

if minister could do wht he wishes, it means lahorites to be ready to face thousands of cows loitering freely in Lahore roads with cow dung littered streets.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

Why should Lahore follow new delhi. Why not try to be the best administered town in the world. They should try to emulate new york or Tokyo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itduzz

To be like Delhi, Lahore officials should let out all the rapists and criminals from jails into the streets of Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

djsjs said:


> @gslv mk3
> 
> frankly,in my opinion Delhi is a negative teaching example of city development for all the world,full of chaos,absolutely out of control.i was shocked by the title of this thread, thats why i came in this thread.i was shocked more hardly when seeing Indians boast about Delhi which i think the hell , very funny.
> i have seen many photos of Delhi and lahore.Delhi is a big city with high population density,dirty roads,huge slums,as well as some shining buildings,an integration of everything good or bad.as i said before,no planing.
> however,lahore is a middle size city,no so many tall buildings,no so many hungers either.the most important,no need to develop to be a super big city.
> in China,most people prefer 2nd to 4th tier cities,there people have much better living standerd than in super big cities.maybe most Indians cannot understand my feeling,but im sure in 30 years or less when your small cities,towns develop better you will agree with me.


Hahahahahahaha


I am so glad that finaly,You've started to show your true colours,and charecterstic trait of many Chinese members here in this forum.You had kept that hidden for all this time,when you where expressing your view in the 'India developing' thread,I have seen nothing other than cynicsm in that thread from you.You were critisizing Indian members of posting CGIs of supertalls under construction and you were full of praise about some 21 floor building inn Karachi....

I just love the way you start to talk about Slums and dirt,which lahore too have forgetting Delhis infrastructure,GDP and FYI Delhi NCR has the best infrastructure in South Asia It has far better infrastructure than any city of your allied state.Dont worry about slums in Delhi,Asia's largest slum is Orangi in Pakistan,Delhi has far better infrastructure and Public transportation than Lahore,it will be among the worlds best in 5-7 years.

And again,several parts of Delhi NCR are planned cities,Old Delhi,the remenant of Mughal Rule is absolute Chaos(Those guys knew nothing other than building Tombs) but there are such places in Lahore too.Much of New Delhi,Noida,Greater Noida,Manesar,the upcoming Yeida and Faridabad are planned.I had given the pics last time in India developing thread.

Oh yes,tier 2,tier 3 cities-Please dont bother about them.Our Airport Modernisationprogram has transformedour tier 1,tier 2 and tier 3 airports.We are building metros for tier 2 cities and monorails for toer 3 cities.In less than an year from now,tier 2 city of Jaipur will have a metro rail.

Meanwhile please be concerned about Pakistani cities,for Pakistanis consider Sino-Pak relation as 'as high as the mountains and as deep.as the oceans'.It would be better if you could put their first modern public transit system in place .Last time I checked,upgradation of Karachi Circular Rail,a suburban rail system would be only complete by 2022,We would have 21 metro rails by 2021.

And please dont be concerned,We dont need your help for building Metro rails Skyscrapers and Airports,We have companies that has undertaken such projects abroad too.And we have the experience for that.I would be glad if you can use the help for your ally.
@Rain

try to build a proper metro rail first kid.



djsjs said:


> @gslv mk3
> 
> frankly,in my opinion Delhi is a negative teaching example of city development for all the world,full of chaos,absolutely out of control.i was shocked by the title of this thread, thats why i came in this thread.i was shocked more hardly when seeing Indians boast about Delhi which i think the hell , very funny.
> i have seen many photos of Delhi and lahore.Delhi is a big city with high population density,dirty roads,huge slums,as well as some shining buildings,an integration of everything good or bad.as i said before,no planing.
> however,lahore is a middle size city,no so many tall buildings,no so many hungers either.the most important,no need to develop to be a super big city.
> in China,most people prefer 2nd to 4th tier cities,there people have much better living standerd than in super big cities.maybe most Indians cannot understand my feeling,but im sure in 30 years or less when your small cities,towns develop better you will agree with me.


Hahahahahahaha


I am so glad that finaly,You've started to show your true colours,and charecterstic trait of many Chinese members here in this forum.You had kept that hidden for all this time,when you where expressing your view in the 'India developing' thread,I have seen nothing other than cynicsm in that thread from you.You were critisizing Indian members of posting CGIs of supertalls under construction and you were full of praise about some 21 floor building inn Karachi....

FYI Delhi NCR has the best infrastructure in South Asia It has far better infrastructure than any city of your allied state.Dont worry about slums in Delhi,Asia's largest slum is Orangi in Pakistan,Delhi has far better infrastructure and Public transportation than Lahore,it will be among the worlds best in 5-7 years.

And again,several parts of Delhi NCR are planned cities,Old Delhi,the remenant of Mughal Rule is absolute Chaos(Those guys knew nothing other than building Tombs) but there are such places in Lahore too.Much of New Delhi,Noida,Greater Noida,Manesar,the upcoming Yeida and Faridabad are planned.I had given the pics last time in India developing thread.

Oh yes,tier 2,tier 3 cities-Please dont bother about them.Our Airport Modernisationprogram has transformedour tier 1,tier 2 and tier 3 airports.We are building metros for tier 2 cities and monorails for toer 3 cities.In less than an year from now,tier 2 city of Jaipur will have a metro rail.

Meanwhile please be concerned about Pakistani cities,for Pakistanis consider Sino-Pak relation as 'as high as the mountains and as deep.as the oceans'.It would be better if you could put their first modern public transit system in place .Last time I checked,upgradation of Karachi Circular Rail,a suburban rail system would be only complete by 2022,We would have 21 metro rails by 2021.

And please dont be concerned,We dont need your help for building Metro rails Skyscrapers and Airports,We have companies that has undertaken such projects abroad too.And we have the experience for that.I would be glad if you can use the help for your ally.

@Rain

try to build a proper metro rail first kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jade

djsjs said:


> @gslv mk3
> 
> frankly,in my opinion Delhi is a negative teaching example of city development for all the world,full of chaos,absolutely out of control.i was shocked by the title of this thread, thats why i came in this thread.i was shocked more hardly when seeing Indians boast about Delhi which i think the hell , very funny.
> i have seen many photos of Delhi and lahore.Delhi is a big city with high population density,dirty roads,huge slums,as well as some shining buildings,an integration of everything good or bad.as i said before,no planing.
> however,lahore is a middle size city,no so many tall buildings,no so many hungers either.the most important,no need to develop to be a super big city.
> in China,most people prefer 2nd to 4th tier cities,there people have much better living standerd than in super big cities.maybe most Indians cannot understand my feeling,but im sure in 30 years or less when your small cities,towns develop better you will agree with me.




It is not the Indians here, but the Pak minister who wants Lahore to be developed in lines with Delhi. It is better if you can give the above sermon to the Pak minister and not to Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

gslv mk3 said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> *
> Indian members here has not posted any info on India's planned/under construction Expressways dude(access controlled ones) there is 3000+ kms under construction.We also have many fenced/grade seperated highways with interchanges.*
> 
> @Fracker
> 
> Delhi would be a good example for Lahore,No one asked you guys to stop at todays 'Delhi level' - See after 10-15 years , when Lahore has built 200 kms of metro rail,modern roadways and flyovers and planned cities and glass and steel airport,Delhi would be having 500-600 kms of metro rail,100-200 kms of monorail,metro rails for subcities like Noida and Gurgaon,several more flyovers and interchanges and 3 more terminals ,the size of current Delhi terminal T3 and a 150-200 kmph semi high speed Regional Rapid Transit system.
> 
> So,even then,Delhi would be a good example for Lahore
> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> Indian members here has not posted any info on India's planned/under construction Expressways dude(access controlled ones) there is 3000+ kms under construction.We also have many fenced/grade seperated highways with interchanges.
> 
> 
> @Fracker
> 
> Delhi would be a good example for Lahore,No one asked you guys to stop at todays 'Delhi level' - See after 10-15 years , when Lahore has built 200 kms of metro rail,modern roadways and flyovers and planned cities and glass and steel airport,Delhi would be having 500-600 kms of metro rail,100-200 kms of monorail,metro rails for subcities like Noida and Gurgaon,several more flyovers and interchanges and 3 more terminals ,the size of current Delhi terminal T3 and a 150-200 kmph semi high speed Regional Rapid Transit system.
> 
> So,even then,Delhi would be a good example for Lahore



Sure ud have more roads .. with a country 5 times the size of Pakistan... also i provided info on the ones operation since the last decade while the motorways will cover the entire country by 2015+ ... as for motorways in india... i cant comment on something i dnt have info abt... although foriegners including indians praise our motorways etc.



Jade said:


> It is not the Indians here, but the Pak minister who wants Lahore to be developed in lines with Delhi. It is better if you can give the above sermon to the Pak minister and not to Indians



The only thing lahore lacks is a metro.. compared to ur capital.... or perhaps night clubs...


----------



## acid rain

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The only thing lahore lacks is a metro.. compared to ur capital.... or perhaps night clubs...



Wow, you actually summed it up, the minister should just build a metro and a few night clubs and declare Lahore as developed as Delhi.

OT, What he minister says makes sense, he wants to see Lahore as a fast developing megapolis like Delhi is turning out to be...nothing wrong to aspire for something.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

acid rain said:


> Wow, you actually summed it up, the minister should just build a metro and a few night clubs and declare Lahore as developed as Delhi.
> 
> OT, What he minister says makes sense, he wants to see Lahore as a fast developing megapolis like Delhi is turning out to be...nothing wrong to aspire for something.



Dude i aint going to fall in ur troll trap.. so please carry on..


----------



## Edevelop

Jade said:


> It is not the Indians here, but the Pak minister who wants Lahore to be developed in lines with Delhi. It is better if you can give the above sermon to the Pak minister and not to Indians



This news is from last year and there is a new government now.


----------



## acid rain

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dude i aint going to fall in ur troll trap.. so please carry on..



Trap? 

If you believe that getting a metro and a few night clubs will make second tier city into a megapolis then dont let me spoil your party.

Delhi is a state by itself with its chief Minister, 5 cities rolled into one, covering 33000 sq kms, with more than $5 billion in annual personal taxes, massive state and corporation budgets and nearly $200 billion in planned infrastucture projects over the next 5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

cb4 said:


> This news is from last year and there is a new government now.



Any improvement yet?


----------



## Joe Shearer

SpArK said:


> . *We have more idiots*.



AND our idiots are better idiots.


----------



## djsjs

gslv mk3 said:


> Hahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> I am so glad that finaly,You've started to show your true colours,and charecterstic trait of many Chinese members here in this forum.You had kept that hidden for all this time,when you where expressing your view in the 'India developing' thread,I have seen nothing other than cynicsm in that thread from you.You were critisizing Indian members of posting CGIs of supertalls under construction and you were full of praise about some 21 floor building inn Karachi....
> 
> I just love the way you start to talk about Slums and dirt,which lahore too have forgetting Delhis infrastructure,GDP and FYI Delhi NCR has the best infrastructure in South Asia It has far better infrastructure than any city of your allied state.Dont worry about slums in Delhi,Asia's largest slum is Orangi in Pakistan,Delhi has far better infrastructure and Public transportation than Lahore,it will be among the worlds best in 5-7 years.
> 
> And again,several parts of Delhi NCR are planned cities,Old Delhi,the remenant of Mughal Rule is absolute Chaos(Those guys knew nothing other than building Tombs) but there are such places in Lahore too.Much of New Delhi,Noida,Greater Noida,Manesar,the upcoming Yeida and Faridabad are planned.I had given the pics last time in India developing thread.
> 
> Oh yes,tier 2,tier 3 cities-Please dont bother about them.Our Airport Modernisationprogram has transformedour tier 1,tier 2 and tier 3 airports.We are building metros for tier 2 cities and monorails for toer 3 cities.In less than an year from now,tier 2 city of Jaipur will have a metro rail.
> 
> Meanwhile please be concerned about Pakistani cities,for Pakistanis consider Sino-Pak relation as 'as high as the mountains and as deep.as the oceans'.It would be better if you could put their first modern public transit system in place .Last time I checked,upgradation of Karachi Circular Rail,a suburban rail system would be only complete by 2022,We would have 21 metro rails by 2021.
> 
> And please dont be concerned,We dont need your help for building Metro rails Skyscrapers and Airports,We have companies that has undertaken such projects abroad too.And we have the experience for that.I would be glad if you can use the help for your ally.
> @Rain
> 
> try to build a proper metro rail first kid.


"India developing " thread is the only indian happy club in this forum, i'm not india hater so i don't bother to point out all my feelings about the cities you show, as it might hurt some wise indian members. but it is really a big joke that indians teach others to develop cities in this thread,incredible!!!i hope that delhi will be among the worlds best in 5-7 years,too. i also hope in 5 years world will forget shanghai.but i don't know how long is "5 years" or "5 -7 years",please tell us if you know.show us your so called "planed" delhi ncr if it is not too bad .


----------



## gslv mk3

djsjs said:


> "India developing " thread is the only indian happy club in this forum, i'm not india hater so i don't bother to point out all my feelings about the cities you show, as it might hurt some wise indian members. but it is really a big joke that indians teach others to develop cities in this thread,incredible!!!i hope that delhi will be among the worlds best in 5-7 years,too. i also hope in 5 years world will forget shanghai.but i don't know how long is "5 years" or "5 -7 years",please tell us if you know.show us your so called "planed" delhi ncr if it is not too bad .



Oh yes,'India developing ' thread is one of the threads in which Indian members like to show their capabilities ,there are several other threafs like 'Indian space capabilities' , 'Indian missiles discussion ' thread ,' MADE IN INDIA' thread and many more,where we love to show our neighbours (especially ones on our west) what India is capable of.
I have seen many Pakistani and even Bangladeshi members critisizing India as undeveloped,and I guess many of them where shocked to see the pictures posted ny Indian members.I have often seen Chinese members boasting about tjeir Infrastructure in ' India developing thread' but I've never seen such antivs by Chinese memners in thread about development in Pakistan or even Bangladesh?Are they more developed than china?
a
Mean while your compatriots are busy whining about some flower pot placed in the median of a highway in the 'India developing' thread!!!!

And their is no need for you to start 'India Bashing' in the 'India developing thread',your compatriots are trying very hard to derail that thread.

And yes,Indians have every right to teach other South Asians about development of cities.We have the city with best infrastructire in South Asia,with modern Rapid Transit systems,modern Airports,Roadways and it'll even have supertalls soon.
And Indian companies have built infrastructure for several other cities abroad.L&T built Abu Dhabi Airport back in 1980s,They are building Salah Airport and has won contracts forDubai Metro.Delhi Metrorail has won contract for metro in Indonesia.So as I had said,Indians are capable of building infrastructure on their own,try to help your ally Pakistan in building a decent rapid transit system.

5-7 later New Delhi would have a ~500 km metro rail network,a monorail andBRTS (already operating) system to augment it,3 terminalsin Delhi Airport thats size of present Delhi Terminal 3,more flyovers,inyerchanges and expressways,more skyscrapers (already under construction) and a regionalrapid transit system.


Go & visit India developing thread,last time I answered your query about planned Indian cities in that thread.


----------



## djsjs

@gslv mk3

i guess you have rights to teach European cities too,your Delhi already have more tall buildings than any Europe city,bigger airport than most of them.congratulations,go give Europe a lesson.


----------



## Jako

djsjs said:


> @gslv mk3
> 
> i guess you have rights to teach European cities too,your Delhi already have more tall buildings than any Europe city,bigger airport than most of them.congratulations,go give Europe a lesson.


Why again are you in the thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acid rain

Jako said:


> Why again are you in the thread?



To troll and derail it, any of them come on a thread and the thread becomes junk immediately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

Jako said:


> Why again are you in the thread?


to get a free lesson of construct super slums from your countrymen.
do i have to buy a ticket to enter?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

djsjs said:


> to get a free lesson of construct super slums from your countrymen.
> do i have to buy a ticket to enter?


Why again are you in the thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

It used to be Pakistani's cheerleading for Chinese and now its the other way round . I guess thats how quick there gender changes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

djsjs said:


> to get a free lesson of construct super slums from your countrymen.
> do i have to buy a ticket to enter?


 @DESERT FIGHTER for you too dude.

Ah,typical troll behaviour-resorting to slums and poverty talk when they have been proven wrong.Well,you can always take a lesson from your all weather friend Pakistan,who have Asia's largest slum Orangi in their commercial capital Karachi,and who have a much larger percent of urban population living in slums.

Pakistan consifers us as their biggest enemies,but Pakistani officials invited E Sreedharan,India's 'metro man' and head of Delhi metro to Pakistan back in 2009 for development of Lahore metro plan.The project is in cold storage due to financial and technological difgiculties,and I have seen Pakistani members complaining abput that,please try to help your friend,Pakistan in building a metro rail 

And FYI Palais Royale in Mumbai has already overtaken tallest building in EU-The Shard, in terms of height.And as I said before,Delhi Airport was praised even by BBC and CNN,and it was selected as worlds second best in its category,So they are enough for us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

@gslv mk3
oh,back from Europe?how is your lecture there?they may learned much from you.
whats the feeling of praiseed by BBC or CNN,like in the heaven?or like a dog given a bone by the master.
in your logic that your slum is the best slum for there is a super airport near it.do you dare tell me that how many slums dogs are there in Delhi?i strongly hope it's not more than 50%.
let's see a city with **% slum dogs can teach other cities of development.online waiting for your answer


----------



## gslv mk3

djsjs said:


> @gslv mk3
> oh,back from Europe?how is your lecture there?they may learned much from you.
> whats the feeling of praiseed by BBC or CNN,like in the heaven?or like a dog given a bone by the master.
> in your logic that your slum is the best slum for there is a super airport near it.do you dare tell me that how many slums dogs are there in Delhi?i strongly hope it's not more than 50%.
> let's see a city with **% slum dogs can teach other cities of development.online waiting for your answer




Oh the chinese troll have started to whine again.Yes Indians liked it very much when respectable international media like CNN and even India bashers like BBC praised our Infrastructure-that proved how long we had came,from a country ruined and plundered by colonialists,to what we are now.
And you think British are ready to appreciate India's development?Just search forBritish tabloid articles of Indian mars mission and the like-and do check the comment section.You'll see how upset they are,to see the country they once dominated overtaking them in that field.

Whatever it is,those guys are far better than Chinese state controlled CCTV which has been doing good work in dishing out Chinese propaganda to the whole world.On the other hand china have employed people like you to cheerlead for China,so keep enjoying that bone that was given to you by your CCP master

Oh and try calling your allies cities,which have much larger slums and much more percentage of population living in slums, as slums-last time you were seen praising some 20 storey building in that city 
Dont worry about slums and shantytowns in India,our cities have much better infrastructure and much lesser slums than our western neighbour.Delhi doesnt have much of slums,and the words 'Lahore should be developed like Delhi' was said by a Pakistani minister who visited Delhi.And Indians have helped Pakistan to prepare Lahore metro plans,now lets see if China is intrested in development of its ally,will it help to develop infrastructure of Pakistan or they are interested in utilising Pakistan to counter Indian influence only.Oh,and do not tell me that there is no slum in China.

And about dogs,are you talking about the kind who are enslaved by somekind of wierd political philosophy -one that advocates equality and freedom in theory but mowes down anyone who have the courage to speak truth with a battle tank?
Sorry kid,this is not China-You can continue barking for your CCP masters , keep doing that and failing to do that may even cost your life..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

To be like Delhi is hard task, because first thing foreigners notice when going to Delhi is smell of cow urine everywhere.


----------



## gslv mk3

shan said:


> To be like Delhi is hard task, because first thing foreigners notice when going to Delhi is smell of cow urine everywhere.



Delhi have even hosted world events like Formula 1,and you know that many drivers were in praise of Delhi?

Try harder to troll and fool yourself kid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

gslv mk3 said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER for you too dude.
> 
> Ah,typical troll behaviour-resorting to slums and poverty talk when they have been proven wrong.Well,you can always take a lesson from your all weather friend Pakistan,who have Asia's largest slum Orangi in their commercial capital Karachi,and who have a much larger percent of urban population living in slums.
> 
> Pakistan consifers us as their biggest enemies,but Pakistani officials invited E Sreedharan,India's 'metro man' and head of Delhi metro to Pakistan back in 2009 for development of Lahore metro plan.The project is in cold storage due to financial and technological difgiculties,and I have seen Pakistani members complaining abput that,please try to help your friend,Pakistan in building a metro rail
> 
> And FYI Palais Royale in Mumbai has already overtaken tallest building in EU-The Shard, in terms of height.And as I said before,Delhi Airport was praised even by BBC and CNN,and it was selected as worlds second best in its category,So they are enough for us



Your a funny man see the pics of orangi town n compare dharvi .. its looks much better than even ur towns.. now dnt make me laugh.. this thread isnt about ur inferiority complexes.


----------



## djsjs

gslv mk3 said:


> Oh the chinese troll have started to whine again.Yes Indians liked it very much when respectable international media like CNN and even India bashers like BBC praised our Infrastructure-that proved how long we had came,from a country ruined and plundered by colonialists,to what we are now.
> And you think British are ready to appreciate India's development?Just search forBritish tabloid articles of Indian mars mission and the like-and do check the comment section.You'll see how upset they are,to see the country they once dominated overtaking them in that field.
> 
> Whatever it is,those guys are far better than Chinese state controlled CCTV which has been doing good work in dishing out Chinese propaganda to the whole world.On the other hand china have employed people like you to cheerlead for China,so keep enjoying that bone that was given to you by your CCP master
> 
> Oh and try calling your allies cities,which have much larger slums and much more percentage of population living in slums, as slums-last time you were seen praising some 20 storey building in that city
> Dont worry about slums and shantytowns in India,our cities have much better infrastructure and much lesser slums than our western neighbour.Delhi doesnt have much of slums,and the words 'Lahore should be developed like Delhi' was said by a Pakistani minister who visited Delhi.And Indians have helped Pakistan to prepare Lahore metro plans,now lets see if China is intrested in development of its ally,will it help to develop infrastructure of Pakistan or they are interested in utilising Pakistan to counter Indian influence only.Oh,and do not tell me that there is no slum in China.
> 
> And about dogs,are you talking about the kind who are enslaved by somekind of wierd political philosophy -one that advocates equality and freedom in theory but mowes down anyone who have the courage to speak truth with a battle tank?
> Sorry kid,this is not China-You can continue barking for your CCP masters , keep doing that and failing to do that may even cost your life..


do you dare tell me that how many slums dogs are there in Delhi?
is that less than 1% shining buildings feature of delhi ,but more than 50% durty slums not?


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Your a funny man see the pics of orangi town n compare dharvi .. its looks much better than even ur towns.. now dnt make me laugh.. this thread isnt about ur inferiority complexes.



Orangi was decorated as largest slum in Asia. 

Transport of Karachi






Transport of Delhi









Transport of Mumbai


----------



## iam not greek

It is insane to compare under developed cities of pakistan with Indian metropolitan. both are in different league altogether. Pakistani cities doesn't even have proper electricity supply, comparing them with Indian cities is not fair.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Some pictures of GIFT city under construction at Gandhinagar.


https://www.google.co.in/search?q=g...er-in-gift-city-shri-narendra-modi%2F;600;508

Some Images of Sabarmati River front.

https://www.google.co.in/search?q=s...-most-innovative-in-the-world-kpmg%2F;630;329


----------



## makelove_notwar

djsjs said:


> do you dare tell me that how many slums dogs are there in Delhi?
> is that less than 1% shining buildings feature of delhi ,but more than 50% durty slums not?


Just about the same number as the retarded and uneducated Chinese trolls in this forum. Go bark somewhere else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

djsjs said:


> do you dare tell me that how many slums dogs are there in Delhi?
> is that less than 1% shining buildings feature of delhi ,but more than 50% durty slums not?



People live in those building unlike your ghost cities and world largest shopping mall abandoned.


----------



## Foo_Fighter

Some places to Visit:

Historical: Red Fort, Kutub Minar, Lotus Temple

Night Clubs: Best pubs, lounges and nightclubs in Delhi NCR

Best places to eat: Gun Powder (South indian with beef) Hauz Khaz village and Al bake (original) New Friends Colony Shawarma




notorious_eagle said:


> I am going to Delhi for the last One Day Match , all suggestions for entertainment from Delhites would be highly appreciated?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## djsjs

INDIC said:


> People live in those building unlike your ghost cities and world largest shopping mall abandoned.


LOL the small city where 'world largest shopping mall' located has much more GDP than your capital Delhi and far less population.so you can imagine the infrastructure gap between the two,funny that you laugh at a city atleast 50 years better than yours.whats more funny is Delhi's housing price is times higher ,which means it's forever a dream for most of you guys to have a decent room.face it


----------



## INDIC

djsjs said:


> LOL the small city where 'world largest shopping mall' located has much more GDP than your capital Delhi and far less population.so you can imagine the infrastructure gap between the two,funny that you laugh at a city atleast 50 years better than yours.whats more funny is Delhi's housing price is times higher ,which means it's forever a dream for most of you guys to have a decent room.face it



Then why you built those building when you don't have enough people to live there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Your a funny man see the pics of orangi town n compare dharvi .. its looks much better than even ur towns.. now dnt make me laugh.. this thread isnt about ur inferiority complexes.



Yeah Orangi looks much better than any city in India!!Dude please..UN reports say that percentage of people living in slums are much higher in your country.

There is no need for me to feel any inferiority complex,especially about the context of this thread.And yes this thread is about the comment a Pakistani minister made when he was impressed by Delhis modern infrastructure-modern airports,metro rails,flyovers,interchanges and the like. 


> The minister said he is yet to visit such a developed city where one can find wide roads, spread out Metro network, flyovers and vast greenery,*



I guess that may have hurt superiority complex of some Pakistani members-according to them everythimg is better in Pakistan-they might even state that SUPARCO is better than ISRO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

@djsjs

Go bark some where else with your delusional 50% figure and 50 years ahead cr@p dude


----------



## djsjs

INDIC said:


> Then why you built those building when you don't have enough people to live there.


haha trolling can never cover your failure.
you can regard them as our slums,you know it's what we lack of.
btw can you give me the percentage of people living in Delhi slums directly?it's said over 50% several years ago,but how much now?


----------



## gslv mk3

djsjs said:


> haha trolling can never cover your failure.
> you can regard them as our slums,you know it's what we lack of.
> btw can you give me the percentage of people living in Delhi slums directly?it's said over 50% several years ago,but how much now?


----------



## djsjs

gslv mk3 said:


> @djsjs
> Go bark some where else with your delusional 50% figure and 50 years ahead cr@p dude


if not 50% and more than 50 years,then how much?
i strongly hope Delhi is not so bad as i thought.
strongly hope you prove that im wrong.and i asked you 3 times the percentage,you don't dare tell us.is the fact even worse?


----------



## INDIC

djsjs said:


> haha trolling can never cover your failure.
> you can regard them as our slums,you know it's what we lack of.
> btw can you give me the percentage of people living in Delhi slums directly?it's said over 50% several years ago,but how much now?



Do you mean China don't have slums.  I know China has better infrastructure but lot of them are built to meet the high GDP growth target and those infrastructure became useless after completion. I read some news about your HSR, except Beijing-Shanghai line, rest of HSR lines are making huge losses.


----------



## Glorino

Updated: August 15, 2013 11:41 IST 

The Hindu's Sri Lanka correspondent, Meera Srinivasan says Colombo is a city where even a stray piece of trash on the road will surprise you, a place where cleanliness is only enhanced by the greenery all around

"How come?" I wondered, when I recently spotted a used, disposable plastic cup, of a famous yogurt brand, lying on the pavement in my Colombo neighbourhood.

In the last four months that I have been here, I have seldom seen anything synthetic on the roads &#8211; no polythene bags being chauffeured around by the breeze, no food packets with rice spilling out, no disfigured mineral water bottles.

Occasionally, I would spot dry leaves popping up on the pavements. And invariably, I would also hear a sort of brushing sound &#8211; after a few weeks here, I could recognise the sound even from a distance &#8211; it was the conservancy worker&#8217;s large, fork-like bamboo broom toiling over the broad concrete pavement.

A middle-aged woman, wearing an orange t-shirt, like many conservancy workers here, would not spare even a single dry leaf. On several days I have seen her mid-morning, and on some days, in the afternoon.

Colombo, as some of my friends had told me earlier, is a city where even a stray piece of trash on the road will surprise you. Cleanliness is only enhanced by the greenery all around.

When my friend, a local journalist, countered my point of view saying, &#8220;Oh, that is only the heart of Colombo. It&#8217;s meant to be all posh, you know,&#8221; I thought that she perhaps knew better.

All the same, from my limited experience of travelling outside Colombo on a few assignments, I feel that the average city or town in Sri Lanka tends to be far cleaner than its Indian counterpart.

I can already hear some of the arguments against what I say &#8211; India is a far bigger country, we are grappling with a population of over a billion and conservancy is a greater challenge in such a context. I have no disagreement over any of these.

As someone who has been a Chennaiite all her life, it is interesting to see how this neighbour &#8211; just a 50-minute flight away &#8211; manages to be so clean.

When it comes to things like cleanliness, public transport or urban sanitation, you usually tend to turn to the West for benchmarks.

When you speak of the Chennai Metro, you are secretly hoping it would be like the London tube network one day. When you speak of doing road trips, one of your friends will tell you how he drove for 14 hours in the States with no sign of fatigue. Similarly, when it comes to how clean a city is, even if we have to consider examples closer to home, we point to a developed country like Singapore.

However, here is a city right next door, with very similar challenges as any other developing South Asian country, that takes its cleanliness very seriously. You may have a million differences with Sri Lanka &#8211; for patriotic, political or ideological reasons, but you have to give it to the conservancy agencies here and larger civic sense of citizens for maintaining the city this way.

Not very long ago, a 30-something sales professional I met here, told me that the army personnel &#8211; who defeated the LTTE &#8211; were heroes of the country. I am not sure I agree with him entirely.

But I do know one hero for sure - the middle-aged woman I spot every morning who, with her broom, coaxes every little leaf on the pavement to step away and make way for the pedestrian.

Clean and Colombo, a combo - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

INDIC said:


> Do you mean China don't have slums.  I know China has better infrastructure but lot of them are built to meet the high GDP growth target and those infrastructure became useless after completion. I read some news about your HSR, except Beijing-Shanghai line, rest of HSR lines are making huge losses.


you can use Google earth help you looking for slums in China,and please do share your achievement with us.if you don't build hsr,you gain nothing.do Beijing-shanghai line tickets sell better than other lines?my workmate canceled his business journey from shenzhen to changsha yesterday because all hsr and airline tickets sold out.i think we need more hsr trains of this line now.


----------



## gslv mk3

djsjs said:


> if not 50% and more than 50 years,then how much?
> i strongly hope Delhi is not so bad as i thought.
> strongly hope you prove that im wrong.and i asked you 3 times the percentage,you don't dare tell us.is the fact even worse?



Do you know atleast what are you asking?Percentage of population living in slums?Its far less than 50%.

Delhi is the city with best infra in south asia,and will be among the best in 5-7 years.
@djsjs

The topic is not HSR or slums,the topic is the comment of a Pakistani minister.
 @Glorino

dude Columbo is a much smaller city than Delhi or Chennai.


----------



## djsjs

gslv mk3 said:


> Do you know atleast what are you asking?Percentage of population living in slums?Its far less than 50%.
> Delhi is the city with best infra in south asia,and will be among the best in 5-7 years.
> @djsjs
> The topic is not HSR or slums,the topic is the comment of a Pakistani minister.
> @Glorino
> dude Columbo is a much smaller city than Delhi or Chennai.


i think you don't know the difference between 'fatter' and 'more beautiful'.
Delhi OR mumbai has bigger scale of road and rail network ,more skyscripers ,buses,shopping malls than most other cities in south Asia .and it's not 5-7 year,they may would never have such scale.
but,on the other hand,those other cities would never have such super scale of slums,either.population most other cities can note match the amount of your slum dogs of Delhi.
what you did is to cover your own eyes and say,look,we have the best airport.and you want others to be blind as you.
and you forgot what the people need most is not a shining airport if they cant afford an air ticket in their whole life.they need better living environment,better Jobs,clearer water,better education.etc...your super fat cities has no advantage even compared to many small cities in these most important fields for the people.
if you want to convince us that your city is best,please show us you have higher percentage of people living and working in good environment,fewer traffic jams and other aspects that people cares much.i bet colombo is decades better.(if not the fatter the better)


----------



## Jako

djsjs said:


> i think you don't know the difference between 'fatter' and 'more beautiful'.
> Delhi OR mumbai has bigger scale of road and rail network ,more skyscripers ,buses,shopping malls than most other cities in south Asia .and it's not 5-7 year,they may would never have such scale.
> but,on the other hand,those other cities would never have such super scale of slums,either.population most other cities can note match the amount of your slum dogs of Delhi.
> what you did is to cover your own eyes and say,look,we have the best airport.and you want others to be blind as you.
> and you forgot what the people need most is not a shining airport if they cant afford an air ticket in their whole life.they need better living environment,better Jobs,clearer water,better education.etc...your super fat cities has no advantage even compared to many small cities in these most important fields for the people.
> if you want to convince us that your city is best,please show us you have higher percentage of people living and working in good environment,fewer traffic jams and other aspects that people cares much.i bet colombo is decades better.(if not the fatter the better)



You again spamming the thread?


----------



## iam not greek

djsjs said:


> i think you don't know the difference between 'fatter' and 'more beautiful'.
> Delhi OR mumbai has bigger scale of road and rail network ,more skyscripers ,buses,shopping malls than most other cities in south Asia .and it's not 5-7 year,they may would never have such scale.
> but,on the other hand,those other cities would never have such super scale of slums,either.population most other cities can note match the amount of your slum dogs of Delhi.
> what you did is to cover your own eyes and say,look,we have the best airport.and you want others to be blind as you.
> and you forgot what the people need most is not a shining airport if they cant afford an air ticket in their whole life.they need better living environment,better Jobs,clearer water,better education.etc...your super fat cities has no advantage even compared to many small cities in these most important fields for the people.
> if you want to convince us that your city is best,please show us you have higher percentage of people living and working in good environment,fewer traffic jams and other aspects that people cares much.i bet colombo is decades better.(if not the fatter the better)



Stop trolling, you never have been to Delhi. Slum in Delhi is very less. Majority of Delhi looks developed and if you consider old Delhi to be a bit chaotic well that's because its a tourist place and has historical importance. Delhi is no less than any modern city. period.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

gslv mk3 said:


> Yeah Orangi looks much better than any city in India!!Dude please..UN reports say that percentage of people living in slums are much higher in your country.
> 
> There is no need for me to feel any inferiority complex,especially about the context of this thread.And yes this thread is about the comment a Pakistani minister made when he was impressed by Delhis modern infrastructure-modern airports,metro rails,flyovers,interchanges and the like.



  

Dharavi:












Orangi:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iam not greek

^^^ post as many selective pictures you want. fact remains Orangi is biggest slum of Asia and despite Dharavi being a slum, its dweller enjoy better lifestyle with most having dish connection and TV than your Orangi and many other parts of electricity deprived city. period.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## djsjs

iam not greek said:


> Stop trolling, you never have been to Delhi. Slum in Delhi is very less. Majority of Delhi looks developed and if you consider old Delhi to be a bit chaotic well that's because its a tourist place and has historical importance. Delhi is no less than any modern city. period.


yeah,never been to Delhi,but satellite maps help me much to know your so called developed city.check it,only several kms around India Gate can be called planned city,looks like suburbs of our cities.the other parts of ur super Delhi are just...nightmare! incredible!


----------



## makelove_notwar

djsjs said:


> yeah,never been to Delhi,but satellite maps help me much to know your so called developed city.check it,only several kms around India Gate can be called planned city,looks like suburbs of our cities.the other parts of ur super Delhi are just...nightmare! incredible!


Lol, is that why China keeps on talking about and banning Google and other satellite services? What are you hiding in their? 

Maybe your eyes are closed(pun intended)!


----------



## gslv mk3

@DESERT FIGHTER

Why are you posting pictures of a 4 lane flyover as Orangi??What do you want me to do,post images of 5 km long 8 lane Bandra Worli Sea link as Dharavi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Having been to india on a number of occasions I can totally back up @DESERT FIGHTER - most of india is a vast, totally destitute $hit hole with small tiny islands of prosperity, I have seen sights in india, that would put Ethiopia to shame. 

It was sad to see the endless parade of sunken eyed stunted people walking around with skin and bones hanging off. 

The hunger was also devastating - people eating out of garbage - I saw things I would much rather forget....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

@djsjs

try looking at areas like Noida,Greater Noida,Faridabad etc.Or try it here-Delhi NCR - aerials, skylines and cityscapes - SkyscraperCity
And for all your concern about slums-Delhi NCR has a huge population but it covers a large area.Percentage of slum dwellers in Delhi are much lower.


----------



## Panther 57

Lahore should be developed as Lahore and not like Paris or Dehli. Yeh na ho kay kawa chala hans ki chal apni chal bhool gaya.


----------



## INDIC

Rafi said:


> Having been to Pakistan on a number of occasions I can totally back up @DESERT FIGHTER - most of Pakistan is a vast, totally destitute $hit hole with small tiny islands of prosperity, I have seen sights in Pakistan, that would put Ethiopia to shame.
> 
> It was sad to see the endless parade of sunken eyed stunted people walking around with skin and bones hanging off.
> 
> The hunger was also devastating - people eating out of garbage - I saw things I would much rather forget....



I corrected it for you.


----------



## MohitV

Rafi said:


> Having been to india on a number of occasions I can totally back up @DESERT FIGHTER - most of india is a vast, totally destitute $hit hole with small tiny islands of prosperity, I have seen sights in india, that would put Ethiopia to shame.
> 
> It was sad to see the endless parade of sunken eyed stunted people walking around with skin and bones hanging off.
> 
> The hunger was also devastating - people eating out of garbage - I saw things I would much rather forget....



yeah same can be seen in pakistan....only difference is that there are no islands of prosperity over there


----------



## Panther 57

No need to get offended but no one in Pakistan sleeps hungry unlike what you see on the streets of Mumbai.


----------



## gslv mk3

@Panther 57 and @Rafi

Nice jokes.I guess that comment made by that minister has hurt your ego.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@Rafi @DESERT FIGHTER


----------



## Panther 57

No, it has not hurt my ego, but I simply do not believe these rhetoric by these politicians. They are liars of superlative degree, they will say anything to increase their sale. In last tenure Shahbaz Sharif said we will make Lahore, Paris of Pakistan. Infact he made Lahore Venus of Pakistan when the down pour came. These idiots dont think before they speak. During election campaign, this goofy first said that after coming into power electricity problem will be over in six months, in subsequent speeches it went to 1, 2, 2.5 and three years and today they say 5 years. 

Furthermore, a city should be developed and modernised keeping its culture, tradition and history. For example why Mumbai should be developed as Munich and not as Mumbai. It has an identity which should be maintained.


----------



## gslv mk3

@Panther 57
I guess you mean 'venice of Pakistan'.Well the minister may have meant that they should build metro rails,modern airports and wide roads like Delhi.


----------



## Panther 57

Thanks for correcting typo.


----------



## MohitV

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dharavi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orangi:



mumbai for u sir











and about slums.....have seen worst in brazil


by the way....does the name(orangi) has something to do with orange(fruit) ???


----------



## djsjs

gslv mk3 said:


> @djsjs
> 
> try looking at areas like Noida,Greater Noida,Faridabad etc.Or try it here-Delhi NCR - aerials, skylines and cityscapes - SkyscraperCity
> And for all your concern about slums-Delhi NCR has a huge population but it covers a large area.Percentage of slum dwellers in Delhi are much lower.



thanks for your link , now i'm more confirmed that the best region of delhi looks like suburbs of our 3rd tier cities.some villages in east china are far better than DELHI NCR.happy now ?
huaxi village:




nanshan village:


----------



## gslv mk3

djsjs said:


> thanks for your link , now i'm more confirmed that the best region of delhi looks like suburbs of our 3rd tier cities.some villages in east china are far better than DELHI NCR.happy now ?



Villages and tier 3 towns in China are building 80 floor supertalls,8-12 lane roads,and building metro rail systems for suburbs??


----------



## HariPrasad

gslv mk3 said:


> Villages and tier 3 towns in China are building 80 floor supertalls,8-12 lane roads,and building metro rail systems for suburbs??



Do not reply him. He may be a member of 50 cent propaganda army and may be doing part time business to find customers for No 1 service business of China.


----------



## gslv mk3

@HariPrasad
He is trying hard to divert the topic,t help his Pakistani buddies


----------



## INDIC

gslv mk3 said:


> Villages and tier 3 towns in China are building 80 floor supertalls,8-12 lane roads,and building metro rail systems for suburbs??



They are called Ghost cities. Latest Chinese ghost city 'Tieling New City'
In China, a New City Attracts Few - WSJ.com

Another ghost city name Ordos.
Ordos, China: A Modern Ghost Town - Photo Essays - TIME

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

gslv mk3 said:


> Villages and tier 3 towns in China are building 80 floor supertalls,8-12 lane roads,and building metro rail systems for suburbs??



you win this round, yeah our villages don't have 80 floor buildings&#65288;the tallest build in china villages is only 328 m&#65289; ,but please 8-12 lane roads are everywhere.......small villages don't need to build metros (do you want i explain about it?), but some villages have their own railways ,seaports...

count how many floors this building has? 




a gold bull in this building ,ONE tonne





helicopters for tourists





i think people living in delhi have much better living standard than who living in these small villages, because their is metro airports supertalls,and if they want to make a tour ,slum is a good destination, you win.....


gslv mk3 said:


> @HariPrasad
> He is trying hard to divert the topic,t help his Pakistani buddies



are you sure i'm not Pakistani who pretend to be a Chinese here?


----------



## djsjs

INDIC said:


> They are called Ghost cities. Latest Chinese ghost city 'Tieling New City'
> In China, a New City Attracts Few - WSJ.com
> 
> Another ghost city name Ordos.
> Ordos, China: A Modern Ghost Town - Photo Essays - TIME



can you imagine a begger make fun of a rich man for that he has too many houses? it's happening now,,,,,but not only a begger, it's a group of 1.2 billion........ .impressive


----------



## Menace2Society

Indian cities are 90% slums just like 90% of their population who roll around in their own defecation in slums.

They look bad apart from a few developed zones and smell bad.

You realise just how deluded Indians are when they start behaving as if their cities are the benchmark.

India is nothing more than an overpopulated, rape infested cesspool of sh*t.

Shanghai, Tokyo, London are examples to follow.

10-15 years of development, our cities will begin to look a lot more aesthetically pleasing, just need this damn war to finish so we can start focusing on growth. 

We do not have a population burden so we can develop at rapid pace and our cities will look a lot cleaner, slicker and a better all around experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

iam not greek said:


> ^^^ post as many selective pictures you want. fact remains Orangi is biggest slum of Asia and despite Dharavi being a slum, its dweller enjoy better lifestyle with most having dish connection and TV than your Orangi and many other parts of electricity deprived city. period.



  :blah 



gslv mk3 said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> Why are you posting pictures of a 4 lane flyover as Orangi??What do you want me to do,post images of 5 km long 8 lane Bandra Worli Sea link as Dharavi



Coz its crosses through "orangi" ... 





https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...F-B16R6DA_af33kb-6Nk4fA&bvm=bv.51156542,d.bGE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

I thought Delhi is a dead city as said by one of Indian journalist ... ???


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MohitV said:


> mumbai for u sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and about slums.....have seen worst in brazil
> 
> 
> by the way....does the name(orangi) has something to do with orange(fruit) ???



LOL ur comparing a low income poor neighbourhood of refugees to ur financial capital... 



INDIC said:


> @Rafi @DESERT FIGHTER



Sure kiddo... so how are 750 million indians doin? 


P.S: Even the map is "SH!T"... Also im not surprised at ur pathetic attempts at trollin...


----------



## gslv mk3

@DESERT FIGHTER 

dude then post some pics of skycrapers in Karachi downtown,lets compare


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> LOL ur comparing a low income poor neighbourhood of refugees to ur financial capital...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure kiddo... so how are 750 million indians doin?
> 
> 
> P.S: Even the map is "SH!T"... Also im not surprised at ur pathetic attempts at trollin...



All that pakistanis having doing on this thread is laughing on indians. They have no other response. And they just laugh for no reason. They know their own cities are full of ****. No wonder half of the pakistanis on PDF live in other countries. Such pathetic losers.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

gslv mk3 said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> dude then post some pics of skycrapers in Karachi downtown,lets compare



Im sure you can google... as for comparing... yeah just like u compared low income neighbourhood to ur shanty tin slum.


----------



## gslv mk3

Menace2Society said:


> Indian cities are 90% slums just like 90% of their population who roll around in their own defecation in slums.
> 
> They look bad apart from a few developed zones and smell bad.
> 
> You realise just how deluded Indians are when they start behaving as if their cities are the benchmark.
> 
> India is nothing more than an overpopulated, rape infested cesspool of sh*t.
> 
> Shanghai, Tokyo, London are examples to follow.
> 
> 10-15 years of development, our cities will begin to look a lot more aesthetically pleasing, just need this damn war to finish so we can start focusing on growth.
> 
> We do not have a population burden so we can develop at rapid pace and our cities will look a lot cleaner, slicker and a better all around experience.



Yeah continue trolling around-I guess those figures where given by your hero Zaid Hamid

Try to reach Delhi level before reaching Tokyo level


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Shadow_Hunter said:


> All that pakistanis having doing on this thread is laughing on indians. They have no other response. They know their own cities are full of ****. No wonder half of the pakistanis on PDF live in other countries. Such pathetic losers.



Welcome aboard pather indian loser... must love to be on PDF.. rather than shyt hole indian forums representing the true picture of ur country n ur countrymen... i.e: full of sh!t...


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Welcome aboard pather indian loser... must love to be on PDF.. rather than shyt hole indian forums representing the true picture of ur country n ur countrymen... i.e: full of sh!t...



As I said, no response. you can't accept the reality, so live in denial.


----------



## djsjs

gslv mk3 said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> dude then post some pics of skycrapers in Karachi downtown,lets compare


France is now crying heavily.all they have in Paris is an old ugly steel tower.....


----------



## gslv mk3

Menace2Society said:


> Indian cities are 90% slums just like 90% of their population who roll around in their own defecation in slums.
> 
> They look bad apart from a few developed zones and smell bad.
> 
> You realise just how deluded Indians are when they start behaving as if their cities are the benchmark.
> 
> India is nothing more than an overpopulated, rape infested cesspool of sh*t.
> 
> Shanghai, Tokyo, London are examples to follow.
> 
> 10-15 years of development, our cities will begin to look a lot more aesthetically pleasing, just need this damn war to finish so we can start focusing on growth.
> 
> We do not have a population burden so we can develop at rapid pace and our cities will look a lot cleaner, slicker and a better all around experience.



Yeah continue trolling around-I guess those figures where given by your hero Zaid Hamid

Try to reach Delhi level before reaching Tokyo level


----------



## Armstrong

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Sure kiddo... so how are 750 million indians doin?
> 
> 
> P.S: Even the map is "SH!T"... Also im not surprised at ur pathetic attempts at trollin...



What is the Map about ?


----------



## gslv mk3

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Im sure you can google... as for comparing... yeah just like u compared low income neighbourhood to ur shanty tin slum.



Last time I checked,tallest building was at some 120 metre,we are building such buildings in our tier 3 cities and tier 4 towns.



djsjs said:


> France is now crying heavily.all they have in Paris is an old ugly steel tower.....



Here again for your Pakistani buddies?You were intrested in helping Indians to build skyscrapers,help your buddies please.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Armstrong said:


> What is the Map about ?



Its fake BS.... from some blog.. comparing indian shanty 4 feet tin housing slums to low income colony of mostly refugees etc ... what a god damn joke.. 


And now they will say how "expensive land in dharavi is.. and stupid stuff like tht... not understanding tht the largest slum of asia is right in the heart of bombay..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> And now they will say how "expensive land in dharavi is.. and stupid stuff like tht... not understanding tht the largest slum of asia is right in the heart of bombay..



http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/2013/06/13/in-asias-largest-slum-development-danger/[url]


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

gslv mk3 said:


> Last time I checked,tallest building was at some 120 metre,we are building such buildings in our tier 3 cities and tier 4 towns.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool... hope tht benefits the hundreds of millions of indians :wink:
> 
> @Armstrong what happened to the worlds tallest building project?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, no response. you can't accept the reality, so live in denial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure only indians know the reality when their own people praise Pakistans infrastructure... n even foriegners... denial it is..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Sure only indians know the reality when their own people praise Pakistans infrastructure... n even foriegners... denial it is..



I am sorry, please carry on. I am busy counting the number of threads that have been opened on this forum on load shedding in pakistan. you need pay a little more to foreigners if you want them to praise pakistani infrastructure.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Shadow_Hunter said:


> I am sorry, please carry on. I am busy counting the number of threads that have been opened on this forum on load shedding in pakistan.



Sure its a big problem... hence thar coal,diamer,bunji,hydro power,hub power fields etc projects....


*What abt india? half ur population is without electricity connections... did u see the BBC report/thread on PDF or not?
*


> you need pay a little more to foreigners if you want them to praise pakistani infrastructure.




Unfortunately... even paying them doesnt help india... does it?


----------



## rabi kashmirii

&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1729; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1729;
&#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585; &#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1605; &#1705;&#1575; &#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1594; &#1705;&#1575;&#1601;&#1740; &#1581;&#1583; &#1578;&#1705; &#1582;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576; &#1729;&#1746; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1705;&#1670;&#1726; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722;
&#1705;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1729;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575; &#1582;&#1608;&#1576;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578; &#1604;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722;_ _ _ _


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Shadow_Hunter this one... from 18th aug 2013:


BBC News - Over half of all Indians without electricity


----------



## gslv mk3

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Very cool... hope tht benefits the hundreds of millions of indians :wink:
> 
> @Armstrong what happened to the worlds tallest building project?
> 
> Sure only indians know the reality when their own people praise Pakistans infrastructure... n even foriegners... denial it is..



Having such projects even in our small towns show our economic progress.

Your worlds tallest building project was shelved years before-mean while Mumbai has atleast 10 supertalls (300 metre+ buildings) underconstruction.

And that BBC report did not state any source-Indias production (225+35GW) is comparable to China in 2003-2004

And here you can see a Pakistani minister praising Delhi infrastructure-wide roads,80+ flyovers,elevated roads,metro rail and airport.Have Pakistan got such infra?

We dont need to pay anyone - BBC ,New York Times and CNN praised our Delhi metro and swanky Delhi airport,Australian media reported that delhi metro is a lesson for Australia,Discovery channel featured our Mumbai Airport in 'build it bigger'.Our Airports are winning international awards.Our skyscraper proposals(that actualy made it to construction) are featured in british tabloids .


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

gslv mk3 said:


> DESERT FIGHTER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gslv mk3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked,tallest building was at some 120 metre,we are building such buildings in our tier 3 cities and tier 4 towns.
> 
> Having such projects even in our small towns show our economic progress.
> 
> Your worlds tallest building project was shelved years before-mean while Mumbai has atleast 10 supertalls (300 metre+ buildings) underconstruction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The news is from mid feburary.... as for tall buildings.. id say we are good with them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that BBC report did not state any source-Indias production (225+35GW) is comparable to China in 2003-2004
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol .. @djsjs ... he might know abt its production.. considering china is the worlds largest energy consumer... anyways... u might wanna provide half ur country with tht 225+35GW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here you can see a Pakistani minister praising Delhi infrastructure-wide roads,80+ flyovers,elevated roads,metro rail and airport.Have Pakistan got such infra?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool story bruv... and yes it already has awesome infra.. minus a metro (which is planned for many cities,rawalpindi,Peshawar,Fsd,Karachi... might wanna check out threads... as for Lahore .. knock urself out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...DS7jDm7-TqLoeB_nR8HzQhQ&bvm=bv.51156542,d.bGE
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## gslv mk3

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> gslv mk3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DESERT FIGHTER said:
> 
> 
> 
> The news is from mid feburary.... as for tall buildings.. id say we are good with them..
> 
> 
> 
> Lol .. @djsjs ... he might know abt its production.. considering china is the worlds largest energy consumer... anyways... u might wanna provide half ur country with tht 225+35GW?
> 
> 
> 
> Cool story bruv... and yes it already has awesome infra.. minus a metro (which is planned for many cities,rawalpindi,Peshawar,Fsd,Karachi... might wanna check out threads... as for Lahore .. knock urself out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...DS7jDm7-TqLoeB_nR8HzQhQ&bvm=bv.51156542,d.bGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Which news?You have very less experience and very less projects-there are only two 200 metre + buildings under construction.
> 
> 2.BBC says no source,and you may check up the facts,yes it is comparable to 2003-2004 china.
> 
> 3.I am not making up a story-you should have tried to use google
> 
> BBC News - Delhi opens huge new airport terminal
> Delhi's metro success a lesson for Australia | theage.com.au
> 25-40m
> 
> 4.No,Pakistani cities still lag behind-They do not have modern Airports,Indian cities are building metro and monorails,and high capacity buses-target is to have 21 metro rails by 2021.
> 
> There are few integrated township projects-India have such projects in tier 3 cities,and I dont think their road infrastructure is as better as Delhi-80 flyovers,intracity expressways,several interchanges and like.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Sure kiddo... so how are 750 million indians doin?
> 
> 
> P.S: Even the map is "SH!T"... Also im not surprised at ur pathetic attempts at trollin...









Urban slum population, countries in Asia and the Pacific, 2005

Urbanization - Statistical Yearbook for Asia and the Pacific 2011

750 million  is this similar claim that Indianpoint is in India you once claimed.


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Shadow_Hunter this one... from 18th aug 2013:
> 
> 
> BBC News - Over half of all Indians without electricity



So???

Do you think situation is any better in pakistan? If you think so you are lying to yourself.

The difference between india and pakistan is that the difference between demand and supply is relatively lesser since we have enough power generation capacity for atleast those who have access to power. load shedding actually represents that difference.

PS: I thought we were paying those foreigners


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

gslv mk3 said:


> DESERT FIGHTER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gslv mk3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Which news?You have very less experience and very less projects-there are only two 200 metre + buildings under construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less experience? seriously man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.BBC says no source,and you may check up the facts,yes it is comparable to 2003-2004 china.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BBC ... and all other sources are lying tht half of your population has no electricity "connections"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.I am not making up a story-you should have tried to use google
> 
> BBC News - Delhi opens huge new airport terminal
> Delhi's metro success a lesson for Australia | theage.com.au
> 25-40m
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool heres our capitals new airport to be completed by 2015 (but govt wants it completed before tht):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.No,Pakistani cities still lag behind-They do not have modern Airports,Indian cities are building metro and monorails,and high capacity buses-target is to have 21 metro rails by 2021.
> 
> There are few integrated township projects-India have such projects in tier 3 cities,and I dont think their road infrastructure is as better as Delhi-80 flyovers,intracity expressways,several interchanges and like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Usual jingoism... bet u didnt even see the thread .. or the news...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDIC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urban slum population, countries in Asia and the Pacific, 2005
> 
> Urbanization - Statistical Yearbook for Asia and the Pacific 2011
> 
> 750 million  is this similar claim that Indianpoint is in India you once claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure kiddo.. 8 year old bs data... just like orangi "slum" larger than dharvi city..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So???
> 
> Do you think situation is any better in pakistan? If you think so you are lying to yourself.
> 
> The difference between india and pakistan is that the difference between demand and supply is relatively lesser since we have enough power generation capacity for atleast those who have access to power. load shedding actually represents that difference.
> 
> PS: I thought we were paying those foreigners
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.. sure... Now google "load shedding in india"...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> gslv mk3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DESERT FIGHTER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Less experience? seriously man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC ... and all other sources are lying tht half of your population has no electricity "connections"...
> 
> 
> 
> Cool heres our capitals new airport to be completed by 2015 (but govt wants it completed before tht):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usual jingoism... bet u didnt even see the thread .. or the news...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure kiddo.. 8 year old bs data... just like orangi "slum" larger than dharvi city..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.. sure... Now google "load shedding in india"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in india. I don't need education about it. my college gets 24 hr supply. my undergrad college also used to get 24 hr supply. my state is one of the worst. we get 8 hrs of loadshedding.
> 
> Even that is wayyyy better than 22 hrs of loadshedding in parts of lahore as posted some of the mods here.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Shadow_Hunter said:


> DESERT FIGHTER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gslv mk3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in india. I don't need education about it. my college gets 24 hr supply. my undergrad college also used to get 24 hr supply. my state is one of the worst. we get 8 hrs of loadshedding.
> 
> Even that is wayyyy better than 22 hrs of loadshedding in parts of lahore as posted some of the mods here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Gujranwala... and light in my area goes for less than 1 hour... in other parts .. 6-8 hours.. 22 hours is just non sense.. tht means just 2 hours..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Sure kiddo.. *8 year old bs data*... just like orangi "slum" larger than dharvi city...



First see the name of the website before calling it bs.


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Shadow_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DESERT FIGHTER said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Gujranwala... and light in my area goes for less than 1 hour... in other parts .. 6-8 hours.. 22 hours is just non sense.. tht means just 2 hours..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ask around, google it. it was posted on this very forum by a mod or admin level guy
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INDIC said:


> First see the name of the website before calling it bs.




Ur a funny man... As i said orangi slum (slum according to Pakistanis .. probably a small town by indian standards vs dharavi slum.. and data from 2005... while in 2010.. poverty was reduced to 17% in Pakistan.. go figure.



Shadow_Hunter said:


> DESERT FIGHTER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ask around, google it. it was posted on this very forum by a mod or admin level guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere in Pak light goes for 22 hours... with a shortfall of around 3000mw.... while 1000mw worth power projects are under construction... with 25000mw planned and approved as per nawaz ganja... besides other mega projects.. im sure uve read the threads on PDF.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rafi

MohitV said:


> yeah same can be seen in pakistan....only difference is that there are no islands of prosperity over there



poor hungry india is what I saw - everywhere, sorry mate it's the truth.



INDIC said:


> I corrected it for you.



Sorry I hurt your feelings, but india really is how I described it, the destitution of 99% of the people there was very sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glorino

YES ,LAHORE should be better developed.The Pakistani Minister after touring New Delhi found the ISBT is modern and comfortable ie ISBT Kashmir Gate, Delhi Metro and Airport Express Metro,New Dehli International Airport T3 etc.Lahore should be developed along these lines.As South Asian -like to see Lahore developed as a modern metropolis,This developments will bring pride to people in Lahore,Punjab in particular,Pakistan and South Asians in general.Look at the current state of railway terminus in Lahore-looks like a tin shed, airport nothing like Islamabad, state of road system congested-Do not misinterpret the Minister's statement


----------



## Icewolf

Lahore should be developed like Delhi, but once you get away from the glamorous airports and railway stations in Delhi, all you see is a pile of $hit.

Put $hit in a diamond studded box or a cardboard box, its still $hitty.


----------



## jayron

gslv mk3 said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> Why are you posting pictures of a 4 lane flyover as Orangi??What do you want me to do,post images of 5 km long 8 lane Bandra Worli Sea link as Dharavi



haha I think people of Orangi live on the flyover.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

jayron said:


> haha I think people of Orangi live on the flyover.



Hahaha...truth hurts... >?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Glorino said:


> YES ,LAHORE should be better developed.The Pakistani Minister after touring New Delhi found the ISBT is modern and comfortable ie ISBT Kashmir Gate, Delhi Metro and Airport Express Metro,New Dehli International Airport T3 etc.Lahore should be developed along these lines.As South Asian -like to see Lahore developed as a modern metropolis,This developments will bring pride to people in Lahore,Punjab in particular,Pakistan and South Asians in general.Look at the current state of railway terminus in Lahore-looks like a tin shed, airport nothing like Islamabad, state of road system congested-Do not misinterpret the Minister's statement




Dnt make me laugh ... congested road? tin shed railway terminal?no metro bus? etc? stop smokin hash buddy..



Check out this thread:

https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNF6tiFATWTFfdxFpYafVmWX6I2Iqg


----------



## Icewolf

Indians are only proud of their glass airports and metros.

When one looks at their streets & buildings, (the inrastructure that a common man passes through everyday) its on par of African countries like Zimbabwe or Congo.


----------



## Rafi

The biggest thing india could do for itself is to feed the masses of hungry, all the other stuff is a waste of time until the serious malnutrition problem of india is sorted.


----------



## RajputWarrior

Funny, a *pakistani minister* is saying that Lahore should be developed like Delhi. And pakistanis on here start foaming through the mouth


----------



## naveen mishra

what is wrong in it..........as a PM ,he has to give some positive statement, for motivation...........same statement our PM has given in past.......Bombay has to develop like shanghai.................

i thing should stop here.......unnecessary stretching this statement has no meaning


----------



## jayron

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hahaha...truth hurts... >?



yeah I am so jealous. Never seen such a cool looking slum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

india the most heartbreaking in terms of destitution place I have ever visited.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INDIC said:


> Orangi was decorated as largest slum in Asia.
> 
> Transport of Karachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transport of Delhi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transport of Mumbai




Oh man what will i know do.. we dnt have such busses or any cool stuff.. W-11 bus .... even ausies have decorated theirs like it


Aussie "W-11":

https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...NJzd2AQdSg7oQfvyDV03QLg&bvm=bv.51156542,d.d2k

mumbai buses also look like this:





Some karachi buses.. poor karachi 

















As for Mass transit... google Karachi mass transit ... 


P.S: Dnt edit ur posts after my replies... thts "cheating"... 



jayron said:


> yeah I am so jealous. Never seen such a cool looking slum.




Our slum better than your towns...


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> mumbai buses also look like this:



That's not Mumbai.


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Our slum better than your towns...



Even your planned capital city has slums.

http://www.ncsx.com/2012/062512/Hungeree/slum_islamabad.jpg


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INDIC said:


> That's not Mumbai.



Guru ji i got it from google images... i can post more if u want... anyways.. good luck with trolling... and il do my bit to reply to these troll posts... "namashkar"..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Rafi said:


> poor hungry Pakistan is what I saw - everywhere, sorry mate it's the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I hurt anyone's feelings, but Pakistan really is how I described it, the destitution of 99% of the people there was very sad.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INDIC said:


> Even your planned capital city has slums.
> 
> http://www.ncsx.com/2012/062512/Hungeree/slum_islamabad.jpg



Yup... all thanks to our brothers from another mother... dear afghan refugees... some guy posted the same nonsense.. in another thread or maybe this one... only to be debunked by my replies... these refugees were given houses in colonies by CDA.. but looks like their favourite hobby is selling them etc... thts why govt had told them to gtfo of Pakistan... specially these illegal settlements tht pose a risk to the security...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

INDIC said:


>



I am sorry I hurt your feelings my little indian friend.


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Guru ji i got it from google images... i can post more if u want... anyways.. good luck with trolling... and il do my bit to reply to these troll posts... "namashkar"..



That was not Mumbai's public transport, didn't you once claim Indianpoint is in India.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INDIC said:


> That was not Mumbai's public transport, didn't you once claim Indianpoint is in India.



Oh yeah.. mistakenly... and than i provided sources of theft at indian nuclear facilities... remember?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Oh yeah.. mistakenly... and than i provided sources of theft at indian nuclear facilities... remember?




DF, don't be too harsh on our little indian friends, malnutrition is rife over there, it causes serious problems.





Lahore Ring Road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Driving on Main Boulevard Gulberg, Lahore, Pakistan





Lahore Road


----------



## Rafi

Driving in Lahore, india a $hit hole, as I have seen it.


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yup... all thanks to our brothers from another mother... dear afghan refugees... some guy posted the same nonsense.. in another thread or maybe this one... only to be debunked by my replies... these refugees were given houses in colonies by CDA.. but looks like their favourite hobby is selling them etc... thts why govt had told them to gtfo of Pakistan... specially these illegal settlements tht pose a risk to the security...


 

Blame on Afghan Refugees.  

Ugly Side Of Islamabad, Pakistan | Voice Of People UK - ALL COMMUNITIES TOGETHER








jayron said:


> haha I think people of Orangi live on the flyover.



Here is the real Orangi.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INDIC said:


> Blame on Afghan Refugees.
> 
> Ugly Side Of Islamabad, Pakistan | Voice Of People UK - ALL COMMUNITIES TOGETHER



Hear what he says at 0:28 seconds...

Now please get lost instead of embarassing urself...


----------



## hassan346

iam not greek said:


> lol Delhi is cleanest city in South Asia after Chandigarh and Colombo..
> 
> dont make stories and trust your minister. there is not a single thing Lahore can be compared with any Tier 1 Indian cities.


 ITS ISLAMABAD DUDE...


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hear what he says at 0:28 seconds...
> 
> Now please get lost instead of embarassing urself...



Many of these slum dwellers are Pakistani Christians.


----------



## Rafi

INDIC said:


> Many of these slum dwellers are Pakistani Christians.



Most of india is a slum - fact dude.


----------



## INDIC

Rafi said:


> DF, don't be too harsh on our little indian friends, malnutrition is rife over there, it causes serious problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lahore Ring Road.



LOL ring road in my city has 8 lanes road.


----------



## Rafi

INDIC said:


> Nothing impressive, ring road in my city has 8 lanes highway.



Has people sleeping on it, needs it.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INDIC said:


> Blame on Afghan Refugees.



0:28 AFGHAN REFUGEES.. 



> Here is the real Orangi.



Again watch the video troll...the footage is from 1980.. when biharis from east Pakistan came...and Orangi Pilot Project 



INDIC said:


> Many of these slum dwellers are Pakistani Christians.



As i said DONT MAKE YOURSELF LOOK LIKE A FOOL...


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Again watch the video troll...the footage is from 1980.. when biharis from east Pakistan came...and Orangi Pilot Project
> 
> 
> 
> As i said DONT MAKE YOURSELF LOOK LIKE A FOOL...



That doesn't look 80s.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INDIC said:


> That doesn't look 80s.












*How much more are you going to embarass yourself?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jayron

Rafi said:


> india the most heartbreaking in terms of destitution place I have ever visited.



Orangi will change your mind. In addition to poverty there is drugs, religious, ethnic and gang violence for free.


----------



## INDIC

Rafi said:


> Has people sleeping on it, needs it.



Did you see them in your city.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

jayron said:


> Orangi will change your mind. In addition to poverty there is drugs, religious, ethnic and gang violence for free.


 @Rafi agaya Indic ka bhai.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *How much more are you going to embarass yourself?*



Who claimed Indianpoint is in India.


----------



## Rafi

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Rafi agaya Indic ka bhai.....



indian birds flock together.  LoL



jayron said:


> Orangi will change your mind. In addition to poverty there is drugs, religious, ethnic and gang violence for free.



In india all I saw was hunger, nothing but, I rest my case.



INDIC said:


> Did you see them in your city.



No in india, all your major cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Forget Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INDIC said:


> Who claimed Indianpoint is in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>



indian logic is the gift that keeps on giving.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Everybody lets not make fun of poor people.


----------



## Rafi

INDIC said:


> How you missed them in Pakistan.
> 
> http://wodumedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Islamabad-Pakistan-Vehicles-move-past-workers-sleeping-under-a-mosquito-net-in-the-middle-of-a-street.jpg



No saw them all in mother india. My little indian friend.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Everybody lets not make fun of poor people.



Exactly, my brother - and isn't it disgraceful that members from the entity to the east, with the largest share of the poor in the world, is making fun of them, despicable behaviour - which we have come to expect from indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Rafi said:


> No saw them all in mother india. My little indian friend..



Want to see them in Pakistan.


----------



## Rafi

INDIC said:


> Want to see them in Pakistan.



You'll need a visa - my son, I will be happy to sponsor you, will make sure, you are well feed, your family will be proud of you.


----------



## Rafi

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## JonAsad

Our Pak Minister must have only metro in mind-
Since PMLN government thinks developing a city means building metros-


----------



## Rafi

JonAsad said:


> Our Pak Minister must have only metro in mind-
> Since PMLN government thinks developing a city means building metros-



We will have mass transit for Karachi and Islamabad also, and will spread to other smaller cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

INDIC said:


> Wrong guess, that's Lahore.
> 
> Click Here



Poverty - p0rn, I could post loads of pictures of indian poverty, but I am not inhuman like you,


----------



## JonAsad

Rafi said:


> Poverty - p0rn, I could post loads of pictures of indian poverty, but I am not inhuman like you,



you mean pictures like these?-

In a Developed City Delhi-















i agree this will be inhuman-
Let the inhuman indians post such stuff-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INDIC said:


> ............



Considering 3000 kids die of starvation everyday in india... minus farmers,weather effecties etc.... u should have some shame ,,


JonAsad said:


> you mean pictures like these?-
> 
> In a Developed City Delhi-
> i agree this will be inhuman-
> Let the inhuman indians post such stuff-



Delete the pics bro... its not worth it..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iam not greek

Facts remain Delhi has best education system, transportation system, health care sector and growing economy in S Asia. guess that makes it ahead of many cities where education means madarsa, transportation means engine less trains, health care means flocking to neighboring countries, and economy means 18 hrs of loadshedding.


----------



## Rafi

iam not greek said:


> Facts remain Delhi has best education system, transportation system, health care sector and growing economy in S Asia. guess that makes it ahead of many cities where education means madarsa, transportation means engine less trains, health care means flocking to neighboring countries, and economy means 18 hrs of loadshedding.



But we got grub, you ain't and according to BBC half of india does not even get electricity, aww paw wittle indian.


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Considering 3000 kids die of starvation everyday in india... minus farmers,weather effecties etc.... u should have some *shame* instead of posting pics of labourers outside a shrine..



Pakistanis should first follow that advice.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INDIC said:


> Pakistanis should first follow that advice.



Who started posting pics sicko?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

JonAsad said:


> Our Pak Minister must have only metro in mind-
> Since PMLN government thinks developing a city means building metros-



They got metrobus instead of metro rail, they will get you bullet bus instead of bullet trains.


----------



## iam not greek

Rafi said:


> But we got grub, you ain't and according to BBC half of india does not even get electricity, aww paw wittle indian.



lol..i dont know abt that Report but we all enjoy 24 hrs electricity whether in Mumbai, Delhi ahemdabad or cities as small as mysore and kochi. what your cities have that can compete with Indian cities? answer is NOTHING


----------



## Rafi

iam not greek said:


> lol..i dont know abt that Report but we all enjoy 24 hrs electricity whether in Mumbai, Delhi ahemdabad or cities as small as mysore and kochi. what your cities have that can compete with Indian cities? answer is NOTHING



So that means you don't give a flying fck about the other half of india with no electricity, that is disgraceful dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

iam not greek said:


> lol..i dont know abt that Report but we all enjoy 24 hrs electricity whether in Mumbai, Delhi ahemdabad or cities as small as mysore and kochi. what your cities have that can compete with Indian cities? answer is NOTHING



to quote from indians favorite source wiki-



> Rural areas are the most severely affected; it is common for the 44% of rural households having access to electricity to lose power for more than 12 hours each day.[5] The states periodically and chronically affected by load-shedding are Delhi, Uttar Pradesh, Tamil Nadu, Bihar, Odisha, Assam, Maharashtra, Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan and Andhra Pradesh.



- @iam not greek move back to india to see the reality- -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iam not greek

Rafi said:


> So that means you don't give a flying fck about the other half of india with no electricity, that is disgraceful dude.




i dont believe in that report. i know many dont have excess to electricity in rural area but figure is far less. I have been to length and breadth of India and electricity is not an issue in my country.


----------



## Rafi

INDIC said:


> I deleted moment after, some of your people don't have sense what they writing you kept on thanking their post. Ask @Rafi to delete that quote.



what quote mera puttar...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Rafi delete the quote post bro.


----------



## Rafi

iam not greek said:


> i dont believe in that report. i know many dont have excess to electricity in rural area but figure is far less. I have been to length and breadth of India and electricity is not an issue in my country.



It is what it is, half of india does not have electricity.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Rafi delete the quote post bro.



Which one bro.


----------



## iam not greek

JonAsad said:


> to quote from indians favorite source wiki-
> 
> 
> 
> -



rural areas take time to developed. even your master China's rural areas are in shamble. development starts from cities an dreach rural areas as it progresses. this is what is happening in India right now. Rome wasn't built in a day


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rafi said:


> It is what it is, half of india does not have electricity.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one bro.



http://www.defence.pk/forums/econom...d-like-delhi-pak-minister-38.html#post4688416


----------



## Foo_Fighter

Two slum ridden country people talking bout who got worse slums... lol


----------



## iam not greek

Rafi said:


> It is what it is, half of india does not have electricity.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one bro.



you know more than me who has lived in most part of India without facing any electricity problem  you are hillarious


----------



## Rafi

iam not greek said:


> rural areas take time to developed. even your master China's rural areas are in shamble. development starts from cities an dreach rural areas as it progresses. this is what is happening in India right now. Rome wasn't built in a day



whats "dreach"


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

iam not greek said:


> rural areas take time to developed. even your master China's rural areas are in shamble. development starts from cities an dreach rural areas as it progresses. this is what is happening in India right now. Rome wasn't built in a day



Dude whats with "masters" and bs? colonial hangover or mughal fever... or is it coz of mountbatein ur first gov general? perhaps italian waitress ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

iam not greek said:


> you know more than me who has lived in most part of India without facing any electricity problem  you are hillarious



Thank you puttar


----------



## JonAsad

iam not greek said:


> rural areas take time to developed. even your master China's rural areas are in shamble. development starts from cities an dreach rural areas as it progresses. this is what is happening in India right now. Rome wasn't built in a day



i see delhi utter pardesh tamil nadu and mahrashtra in the list- some of your highest GDP states- 
wtf you are talking about- -


----------



## iam not greek

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dude whats with "masters" and bs? colonial hangover or mughal fever... or is it coz of mountbatein ur first gov general? perhaps italian waitress ?



when you can't talk sens . you derail, right? topic is Lahore's minister dreams of developing his city to the level of New Delhi but here you are bringing topics that has nothing to do with discussion at hand.



JonAsad said:


> i see delhi utter pardesh tamil nadu and mahrashtra in the list- some of your highest GDP states-
> wtf you are talking about- -



these are states and each state have rural areas. dont you get it, condition is rural areas regarding electricity is same as urban areas of pakistan


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Rafi ... paa ji delete post #559..



iam not greek said:


> when you can't talk sens . you derail, right? topic is Lahore's minister dreams of developing his city to the level of New Delhi but here you are bringing topics that has nothing to do with discussion at hand.



Lol... im diverting... as i said lahore lacs a metro... nothing else.



> these are states and each state have rural areas. dont you get it, condition is rural areas regarding electricity is same as urban areas of pakistan



First your frnd made himself look like a gem... now its your turn...


----------



## JonAsad

iam not greek said:


> these are states and each state have rural areas. dont you get it, condition is rural areas regarding electricity is same as urban areas of pakistan



considering you said that not long ago- -


iam not greek said:


> lol..i dont know abt that Report but *we all enjoy 24 hrs electricity* whether in Mumbai, *Delhi *ahemdabad *or cities as small as* mysore and kochi. what your cities have that can compete with Indian cities? answer is NOTHING



you one backtracking greek- -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iam not greek

JonAsad said:


> considering you said that not long ago- -
> 
> 
> you one backtracking greek- -



had you have good schooling, you'd have difference between a state and a city. can't blame you being a pure'ian



JonAsad said:


> considering you said that not long ago- -
> 
> 
> you one backtracking greek- -



had you have good schooling, you'd have difference between a state and a city. can't blame you being a pure'ian


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@INDIC delete your post #562


----------



## iam not greek

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Rafi ... paa ji delete post #559..
> 
> 
> 
> Lol... im diverting... as i said lahore lacs a metro... nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> First your frnd made himself look like a gem... now its your turn...



lahore doent have metro, third class airport, hours of load shedding, no world class educational institute, no world class medical care, majority of the people live in ghettos and the economy is going down.

and yeah small cities =/= rural areas


----------



## JonAsad

iam not greek said:


> had you have good schooling, you'd have difference between a state and a city. can't blame you being a pure'ian



had you been to school- you'd have know the difference between a truth and a lie- and of course the reasons why not to lie blatantly- it comes right at your face most of the times- -


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

iam not greek said:


> lahore doent have metro, third class airport, hours of load shedding, no world class educational institute, no world class medical care, majority of the people live in ghettos and the economy is going down.


----------



## iam not greek

JonAsad said:


> had you been to school- you'd have know the difference between a truth and a lie- and of course the reasons why not to lie blatantly- it comes right at your face most of the times- -



you know, Freud talks about projection. you project yourself on other. thing is, just because your cities have shabby infrastructure and we have had same history and demography, your defence mechanism is not allowing you to believe that even small Indian cities can have 24 hr of electricity. Truth is if you are able to provide facility as good as kochi (which has metro under construction) then you'll not be ranked in failed state list year after year.


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iam not greek

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>



truth hurts. can you counter my points with facts. 

*lahore doent have metro, third class airport, hours of load shedding, no world class educational institute, no world class medical care, majority of the people live in ghettos and the economy is going down.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iam not greek

Even our small city Kochi is getting metro while metropolitian Lahore had to compromise with Metrobus











soon the city will look like this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

iam not greek said:


> truth hurts. can you counter my points with facts.



Nope... ur stupidity is annoying son.



> lahore doent have metro,



Nope.. but metro bus is there.. a mass transit system is planned and green bus services.



> third class airport,



Sure.. how abt getting a life now?



> hours of load shedding,



Oh yeah sure.. as if india has none? with more than half ur population not even having connections.. and loadshedding in ur country... should i post more sources?


> no world class educational institute



Try LUMs,ITU,UET,GCU,FAST-NU,PU etc... in short shut up..



> , no world class medical care,



Shaukat Khanam,Jinnah,CMH,SZH i can count many..



> majority of the people live in ghettos



We arent talking abt the shyt hole ur from.



> and the economy is going down.



Go take a nap kid.

@cb4 yaar your from lahore... how abt replying to trolls?


----------



## INDIC

@iam not greek

Lahore Railway station still looks archeological artifact or Purani Haveli.


----------



## iam not greek

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nope... ur stupidity is annoying son.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. but metro bus is there.. a mass transit system is planned and green bus services.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.. how abt getting a life now?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah sure.. as if india has none? with more than half ur population not even having connections.. and loadshedding in ur country... should i post more sources?
> 
> 
> Try LUMs,ITU,UET,GCU,FAST-NU,PU etc... in short shut up..
> 
> 
> 
> Shaukat Khanam,Jinnah,CMH,SZH i can count many..
> 
> 
> 
> We arent talking abt the shyt hole ur from.
> 
> 
> 
> Go take a nap kid.



hahaha this is what you came up with. world doesn't give rat's @ss about your LUMS, ITU or whatever. heck no one even knows about it even in S Asia.

if you have such a good healthcare why your people flock to India for treatment?

come and live in Indian cities to feel what 'power' can do 

don't abuse sir. it shows your weakness.


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

Lahore has okayish infrastructure, it is comparable to Mumbai, Chennai, Bangalore. It may beat Indian cities like Hyderabad or Kolkata. Whereas Delhi is Superior in infrastructure and facilities than all other South Asian Metro cities. Islamabad is beautiful no doubt but its a small town, comparable to Chandigarh in India.

Pakistan lack quality Tier II and Tier III towns. India has HUGE number of Tier II and Tier III towns. Sheer number swings it in favor of India. Compare any Tier II Pakistani city to Indian Tier II city like Ludhiana, Nagpur, Cochin etc and you will get your answer. India today is light years ahead. Pakistani Tier II cities are atrocious, one should see Amritsar Airport, Ludhiana Metro to realize decades development gap that has emerged between two neighbors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan346

gslv mk3 said:


> No it is the 8 th largest terminal but second best in 25-40 million category......
> When was Lahore Airport Built?
> Being traditional doesnt need use of concrete and bricks..Checkout Our Mumbai Airport underconstruction...It is inspired from our national bird peacock!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> New islamabad airport will not be big as Delhi.....


*
becoz its population is less as compared to delhi lol.. mumbai airport made on slums where as 10 lane road will be linking islamabad airport 



gslv mk3 said:


> No it is the 8 th largest terminal but second best in 25-40 million category......
> When was Lahore Airport Built?
> Being traditional doesnt need use of concrete and bricks..Checkout Our Mumbai Airport underconstruction...It is inspired from our national bird peacock!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> New islamabad airport will not be big as Delhi.....


*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

iam not greek said:


> hahaha this is what you came up with. world doesn't give rat's @ss about your LUMS, ITU or whatever. heck no one even knows about it even in S Asia.



What would a troll like you know abt these univs tht are ranked in the top 200 in the world.. 




> if you have such a good healthcare why your people flock to India for treatment?



Even americans go to india for tht... its called "medical tourism".. cheaper treatment..



> come and live in Indian cities to feel what 'power' can do



Lol.. no i dnt want to live in polluted,ghetto like indian cities.


----------



## iam not greek

Gentle Typhoon said:


> Lahore has okayish infrastructure, it is comparable to Mumbai, Chennai, Bangalore. It may beat Indian cities like Hyderabad or Kolkata. Whereas Delhi is Superior in infrastructure and facilities than all other South Asian Metro cities. Islamabad is beautiful no doubt but its a small town, comparable to Chandigarh in India.
> 
> Pakistan lack quality Tier II and Tier III towns. India has HUGE number of Tier II and Tier III towns. Sheer number swings it in favor of India. Compare any Tier II Pakistani city to Indian Tier II city like Ludhiana, Nagpur, Cochin etc and you will get your answer. India today is light years ahead. Pakistani Tier II cities are atrocious, one should see Amritsar Airport, Ludhiana Metro to realize decades development gap that has emerged between two neighbors.



I agree with most of your points but Lahore can't be compared to Mumbai, the only skyscraper city of S Asia. Mumbai can't be compared to any city because its one of its kind.

and not to forget the new and better cities coming up like Gurgaon, Navi Mumbai etc.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gentle Typhoon said:


> Lahore has okayish infrastructure, it is comparable to Mumbai, Chennai, Bangalore. It may beat Indian cities like Hyderabad or Kolkata. Whereas Delhi is Superior in infrastructure and facilities than all other South Asian Metro cities. Islamabad is beautiful no doubt but its a small town, comparable to Chandigarh in India.
> 
> Pakistan lack quality Tier II and Tier III towns. India has HUGE number of Tier II and Tier III towns. Sheer number swings it in favor of India. Compare any Tier II Pakistani city to Indian Tier II city like Ludhiana, Nagpur, Cochin etc and you will get your answer. India today is light years ahead. Pakistani Tier II cities are atrocious, one should see Amritsar Airport, Ludhiana Metro to realize decades development gap that has emerged between two neighbors.



Except for metro what does delhi have? and ur comparing Islamabad to chandigarh? are you serious!


----------



## Panther 57

> I agree with most of your points but Lahore can't be compared to Mumbai, the only skyscraper city of S Asia. it can't be compared to any city because its one of its kind.



He is absolutely right. Except that he forgot to mention thousands of homeless sleeping on the roads and Baiwras.


----------



## hassan346



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

INDIC said:


> @iam not greek
> 
> Lahore Railway station still looks archeological artifact or Purani Haveli.



We are proud of our heritage..

Even stations in London are like that 

Kings Cross 






Paddington


----------



## INDIC

cb4 said:


> We are proud of our heritage..
> 
> Even stations in London are like that



Look at the columns of Lahore station, they don't look maintained.


----------



## gslv mk3

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Except for metro what does delhi have? and ur comparing Islamabad to chandigarh? are you serious!



1.It has a modern glass and steel airport-One of best in world in its category.
2.It has 190 km metro rail which will grow to ~500 km by 2021,It already has a BRT(like lahore metrobus) and will be getting a monorail too soon-to augment the metro.
3.A 150-200 kmph regional rapid transit rail is on the cards ,and even subcities are getting a metro-Gurgaon has already built one and Noida metro is under planning.
4.It has the best road infra in South Asia-I am talking about some 80 flyovers,many interchanges,intracity expressways like Yamuna , DND , Delhi Gurgaon expressway and like,

5.Newly developed parts of Delhi NCR like Greater Noida are planned.Projects in these parts include many skyscrapers too-Including a 300 metre tall one under construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

@Panther 57 stop crying about homeless.Mumbai has worlds largest number of Supertalls under construction.It is one of a skyscrapercity,but that doesnt mean that infrastructire is weak-how many of your cities have a airport as modern as delhi,New mumbai airport is almost complete(it was even featured on Discovery Channels 'Build It Bigger' ),Mumbai monorail & metro will be finished by 2013-2014,how many of your cities have infrastructure like Bandra Worli Sea link,SCLR,Eastern and Western Express Highway?

Lahore compared to Hyderabad??

Hyderabad has a modern airport which has been ranked among top 3 for 3 years in its category by Airport Council International,Lahore?

Hyderabad metro is under construction,it will be completed by 2016,what about Lahore?

Hyderabad Outer Ring road is 160 km long 8-12 lane + service lane access control one,look at lahore its just 4-6 lane,and even 2 & 3 wheelers are allowed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Panther 57 said:


> He is absolutely right. Except that he forgot to mention thousands of *homeless sleeping on the roads and Baiwras.*



What's the case in Pakistan.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

gslv mk3 said:


> 1.It has a modern glass and steel airport-One of best in world in its category.



Nothing unique bro..



> 2.It has 190 km metro rail which will grow to ~500 km by 2021,It already has a BRT(like lahore metrobus) and will be getting a monorail too soon-to augment the metro.



Metro planned for Lahore,Karachi,Peshawar,Rwl-Islamabad even fsd.


> 4.It has the best road infra in South Asia-I am talking about some 80 flyovers,many interchanges,intracity expressways like Yamuna , DND , Delhi Gurgaon expressway and like,



One of the best... The best is Islamabad.... also (delhi) is more congested.. and has more populatio... than lahore.. as for flyovers its known as city of flyovers... @cb4 .... as for roads... dude i dnt want to even talk abt it.. 


> 5.Newly developed parts of Delhi NCR like Greater Noida are planned.Projects in these parts include many skyscrapers too-Including a 300 metre tall one under construction.



Lahore is growing aswell.. but at the same time... they are restoring the old walled city.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Panther 57

> It is one of a skyscrapercity,but that doesnt mean that infrastructire is weak-how many of your cities have a airport as modern as delhi


Yes i saw the fate of this airport in recent rains.


----------



## ni8mare

gslv mk3 said:


> @<u><a href="http://www.defence.pk/forums/member.php?u=148723" target="_blank">Panther 57</a></u> stop crying about homeless.Mumbai has worlds largest number of Supertalls under construction.It is one of a skyscrapercity,but that doesnt mean that infrastructire is weak-how many of your cities have a airport as modern as delhi,New mumbai airport is almost complete(*it was even featured on Discovery Channels 'Build It Bigger'* ),Mumbai monorail & metro will be finished by 2013-2014,how many of your cities have infrastructure like Bandra Worli Sea link,SCLR,Eastern and Western Express Highway?
> 
> Lahore compared to Hyderabad??
> 
> Hyderabad has a modern airport which has been ranked among top 3 for 3 years in its category by Airport Council International,Lahore?
> 
> Hyderabad metro is under construction,it will be completed by 2016,what about Lahore?
> 
> Hyderabad Outer Ring road is 160 km long 8-12 lane + service lane access control one,look at lahore its just 4-6 lane,and even 2 & 3 wheelers are allowed!



HERE IT IS 




Recently i was in hyderabad for my admission i saw those ring roads and airport awsome its huge gotta say compared to kolkata is much better


----------



## gslv mk3

@hassan346

Get a life dude,your islamabad airport one will be completed by 2015,ours would be done by 2014,andIslamabad is your only glass and steel airport while we have such things in tier 3 cities even 

go troll about slums somewhere else,show me Pakistani equivalents of Palais Royale...haha
 @DESERT FIGHTER

I guess you doesnt know about Delhi AIIMS,also called Harward of Asia.India's IITs are among worlds best.

Well I live in a tier 3 Indian city,We already have a modern glass and steel airport here,a monorail is under comstruction and we have 4-6 lane city roads,The tallest building in Construction here is as tall as tallest one in Karachi !

FYI metrobus is nothing else but a low capacity system,its original name is BRTS,we have such systems usually in our tier 3 cities,The BRT system of Rajkot will open this year,its 60 km long,more than Lahore one.


----------



## djsjs

gslv mk3 said:


> Mumbai has worlds largest number of Supertalls under construction.It is one of a skyscrapercity,but that doesnt mean that infrastructire is weak-how many of your cities have a airport as modern as delhi,New mumbai airport is almost complete(it was even featured on Discovery Channels 'Build It Bigger' ),Mumbai monorail & metro will be finished by 2013-2014


now not only the Europe,but also America are crying heavily.
mumbai and Delhi are far better than the Europe and America cities,do you agree?


----------



## iam not greek

iam not greek said:


> Dwarka sector 21 metro station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhaula Kuan express line station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huda city center metro station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lahore airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karachi airport



Boy stop comparing your Lahore with Delhi. You have a long long way to go

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Im from Lahore and I dont want Lahore to be anything like Delhi 

no Pakistani worth his salt wants anyplace in Pakistan to be like india


----------



## gslv mk3

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nothing unique bro..
> 
> 
> 
> Metro planned for Lahore,Karachi,Peshawar,Rwl-Islamabad even fsd.
> 
> 
> One of the best... The best is Islamabad.... also (delhi) is more congested.. and has more populatio... than lahore.. as for flyovers its known as city of flyovers... @cb4 .... as for roads... dude i dnt want to even talk abt it..
> 
> 
> Lahore is growing aswell.. but at the same time... they are restoring the old walled city.



1.Nothing unique,Only the best 

2.In planning stage only?not under construction yet?

3.how many flyovers are there in Lahore?

4.I dont see many skyscrapers though.
 @Panther 57

Happens everywhere in the world,it was a cloudburst.
@djsjs you're a civil engineer right? Cant you help Lahore build a metro??
@Rafi

who are you trying to impress by posting pics of Lahore Ring Road?google hyderabad ORR...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iam not greek

This is New Delhi railway station parking. looks better than your Airports

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nothing unique bro..
> 
> 
> 
> Metro planned for Lahore,Karachi,Peshawar,Rwl-Islamabad even fsd.
> 
> 
> One of the best... The best is Islamabad.... also (delhi) is more congested.. and has more populatio... than lahore.. as for flyovers its known as city of flyovers... @cb4 .... as for roads... dude i dnt want to even talk abt it..
> 
> 
> Lahore is growing aswell.. but at the same time... they are restoring the old walled city.



1. becoz u can only dream off
2. paper project hearing for decades ( only got BRT named as metro)
3. didn't have gut to reply 3 no 
4. you are still in decades back thinking it wont change
5. becoz u can only dream off again


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

gslv mk3 said:


> @hassan346
> 
> Get a life dude,your islamabad airport one will be completed by 2015,ours would be done by 2014,andIslamabad is your only glass and steel airport while we have such things in tier 3 cities even



Our airports are more like retro styled... "mughal or islamic" architecture based... as for Isloo airport... yes its completion date is 2015... but govt want it finised before tht.. as fast as possible... and looking at the CGIs,models... i think it will beat any airport in your country.



> go troll about slums somewhere else,show me Pakistani equivalents of Palais Royale...haha



Oh God not again... ur frnd embarassed urself before...

@DESERT FIGHTER



> I guess you doesnt know about Delhi AIIMS,also called Harward of Asia.India's IITs are among worlds best.



As i said Lahore also has world class educational institutes...



> Well I live in a tier 3 Indian city,We already have a modern glass and steel airport here,a monorail is under comstruction and we have 4-6 lane city roads,The tallest building in Construction here is as tall as tallest one in Karachi !



Read above post of mine... nothing unique to delhi.



> FYI metrobus is nothing else but a low capacity system,its original name is BRTS,we have such systems usually in our tier 3 cities,The BRT system of Rajkot will open this year,its 60 km long,more than Lahore one.



Read abt mass transit systems approved for different cities of Pakistan.


----------



## Edevelop

@DESERT FIGHTER 

Dude ignore these trolls. This thread should die since its over a year old. 

Whenever these Banyas suffer political and economic collapse, they come here to wage war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

@gslv mk3
no.im a "glass and steel" designer.thanks for your crazy on it.i can help delhi or mumbai build airport,though i personally don't like such buildings.


----------



## iam not greek

Yup, its multilevel parking in Delhi. only Indian cities have those in S Asia if I am not wrong


----------



## djsjs

@gslv mk3
a question ,why do you love "glass and steel" so much? A thing is priced if it is rare&#65311;


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

gslv mk3 said:


> 1.Nothing unique,Only the best



Scroll back a few pages and see the lahore thread...




> 2.In planning stage only?not under construction yet?



Approved..



> 3.how many flyovers are there in Lahore?



To be honest i dnt have the exact number.... @cb4 might know abt it..



> 4.I dont see many skyscrapers though.



Your somewhat right... a few years old pics:


----------



## iam not greek

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Our airports are more like retro styled... "mughal or islamic" architecture based... as for Isloo airport... yes its completion date is 2015... but govt want it finised before tht.. as fast as possible... *and looking at the CGIs,models... i think it will beat any airport in your country*.



The kind of airport you Will be getting in your capital city in Islamabad already exist in many tier 1 and 2 city of India and some are even better.

have a look http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1249

and i won't even talk about Mumbai airport which when complete will be among best in the world


----------



## ni8mare

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Our airports are more like retro styled... "mughal or islamic" architecture based... as for Isloo airport... yes its completion date is 2015... but govt want it finised before tht.. as fast as possible..._* and looking at the CGIs,models... i think it will beat any airport in your country.*_



mumbai airport 2 billion $ isloo airport 400 million $ yes it gonna beat any airport of india


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@gslv mk3 



> Happens everywhere in the world,it was a cloudburst.
> @djsjs you're a civil engineer right? Cant you help Lahore build a metro??
> @Rafi
> 
> who are you trying to impress by posting pics of Lahore Ring Road?google hyderabad ORR...!!



Actually chinese companies are involved... as for ring road... heres one pic:







Check out the thread:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-tourism/3743-pictures-cities-lahore-37.html


----------



## gslv mk3

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Scroll back a few pages and see the lahore thread...



What for??



> Approved..



Hmm lets see when construction starts.


> Your somewhat right... a few years old pics:



There is still no planned development as seen in NCR subcities like Greater Noida,Only 200 metre + towers in Pakistan under construction are in Karachi (1) and islamabad(1-Centaurus).


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

iam not greek said:


> The kind of airport you Will be getting in your capital city in Islamabad already exist in many tier 1 and 2 city of India and some are even better.
> 
> have a look Aviation and Airports - SkyscraperCity
> 
> and i won't even talk about Mumbai airport which when complete will be among best in the world
























iam not greek said:


> Yup, its multilevel parking in Delhi. *only Indian cities have those in S Asia if I am not wrong*



Nope your wrong ...

First was built in 2009:


https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=i&...h35xhmJOD8ZzqA1q-HGW9AUA&ust=1377514547776761


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

iam not greek said:


> Boy stop comparing your Lahore with Delhi. You have a long long way to go



Karachi:






Lahore:


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Karachi:



It looks like Delhi's Railway station.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

gslv mk3 said:


> What for??
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm lets see when construction starts.
> 
> 
> There is still no planned development as seen in NCR subcities like Greater Noida,Only 200 metre + towers in Pakistan under construction are in Karachi (1) and islamabad(1-Centaurus).



Sure man.. 



INDIC said:


> It looks like Delhi's Railway station.



Sur whatever makes u happy kiddo.. just like 1980s vid of orangi pilot project to settle refugees or the afghan slums..


----------



## iam not greek

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>



Looks similar to Kolkata Airport





















> Nope your wrong ...
> 
> First was built in 2009:
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=i&...h35xhmJOD8ZzqA1q-HGW9AUA&ust=1377514547776761



I was talking about Automated parking fool. how many of these you have in your country?
Multi level parking here is as common as loadshedding in your country and if you got the 1st in 2009 then i can just feel sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

@DESERT FIGHTER

Do you think that islamabad airport will overtake Indian Airports?
The renders look like Indian tier 2/tier 3 airports,you should have googled for images of Delhi and almost complete Mumbai Airport before commenting.

I hope you have googled for Palais Royale,it is an almost complete 75 floor skyscrapers, 330 metres tall,tallest one in Karachi is 130 metre tall.

Karachi do not have mumbai equivalent airport,metro,monorail,skyscrapers or roads ( check Bandra Worli Sea Link,Eastern and Western Expressways upcoming SCLR etc.some trolls should have thought this before trolling (thats not for you,but certain slum trolls here)

WRT your proposed metro lines-Karachi one is upgradation of non grade seperated KCR(complete by 2022 they say) and lahore wants to put Light Rail Trains on BRT flyovers,rest are just proposals,am I right @cb4 ?


----------



## pakdefender

no way we want Lahore to be like this :

'Half of Delhi?s population lives in slums' - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

iam not greek said:


> Looks similar to Kolkata Airport




Awesome man... compairing an under construction airport to a running one.. 

P.s: even tht CGI looks better...





> I was talking about Automated parking fool. how many of these you have in your country?
> Multi level parking here is as common as loadshedding in your country and if you got the 1st in 2009 then i can just feel sorry



Fool? arent u tht same idiot who shut his trap back? as for load shedding... moron FIST PROVIDE IT TO HALF YOUR COUNTRY!


----------



## iam not greek

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Awesome man... compairing an under construction airport to a running one..
> 
> P.s: even tht CGI looks better...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fool? arent u tht same idiot who shut his trap back? as for load shedding... moron FIST PROVIDE IT TO HALF YOUR COUNTRY!



well...its generally other way round. CGI can any one produce, but building it real and as good as CGI requires money and skills which pakistan has dearth of. if your Islamabad airport looks even as good as Mangalore airport after completion then its an achievement for you guys. Kolkata airport is way beyond your league

for your other rant i just have to say F*** O**


----------



## BRICS

Please do NOT follow Delhi's so called example of developing....the following video show's what Delhi's idea of development is, literally sweeping the problem under the carpet, in this case, hiding slums (India's shame) with boards...






India will remain in it's current third world 5hit hole state for eternity, new skyscrapers, roads, malls, etc will be built, but in the grand scheme of things, no real change from it's current state, there will still be slums, lack of toilets, mass poverty and lakhs of Indians still dying from hunger, especially under CONgress rule.


----------



## iam not greek

BDW if we are comparing CGI (pakistan logic), here is Kolkata airport CGI 
















Real looks as good as these
@DESERT FIGHTER you didn't answer how many automated parking you have in your country?


----------



## ni8mare

iam not greek said:


> BDW if we are comparing CGI (pakistan logic), here is Kolkata airport CGI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real looks as good as these



hey u give it before me 

what ever he wanted give him


----------



## Brahmos_2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Karachi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lahore:



Not even comparable to tier-2 city airports in India....

*Trivandrum*











*Srinagar* 






*Jaipur*











*Dehradun*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

gslv mk3 said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> Do you think that islamabad airport will overtake Indian Airports?
> The renders look like Indian tier 2/tier 3 airports,you should have googled for images of Delhi and almost complete Mumbai Airport before commenting.



Sure man.. whatever makes u happy.




> I hope you have googled for Palais Royale,it is an almost complete 75 floor skyscrapers, 330 metres tall,tallest one in Karachi is 130 metre tall.



Icon tower is actually 260m... several skyscrappers are under construction.. while Buildings like port tower complex at 593.5 m,KPT tower,expo center tower etc are in the works:

https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...5YDwCA&usg=AFQjCNFF5-F89Pdi0NGpgqaeKQRW3XsO6A

Anyways hopefully worlds tallest building:

https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...ZYjUW4Odw6830ttE1Zo_gPg&bvm=bv.51156542,d.Yms


> Karachi do not have mumbai equivalent airport,metro,monorail,skyscrapers or roads ( check Bandra Worli Sea Link,Eastern and Western Expressways upcoming SCLR etc.some trolls should have thought this before trolling (thats not for you,but certain slum trolls here)



Dnt make me laugh dude.. considering the congestion,roads etc Karachi is better than mumbai.. but yes it lacks a new airport n metro... 


> WRT your proposed metro lines-Karachi one is upgradation of non grade seperated KCR(complete by 2022 they say) and lahore wants to put Light Rail Trains on BRT flyovers,rest are just proposals,am I right @cb4 ?



KPK govt has already issued tender notices for a mass transit system.

https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...1WibnHjzGyWnJm7wI0CwEYw&bvm=bv.51156542,d.Yms

While Rwl-Islamabad,multan,fsd and Karachi for stop gap measures have approved metro buses aswell:



https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...CXWs7CZ0--Sjq-UDx94fkjw&bvm=bv.51156542,d.Yms

https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...zG5_yCAMiOZ-AvaaUys0eew&bvm=bv.51156542,d.Yms


----------



## gslv mk3

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Sure man.. whatever makes u happy.



Thats the bitter truth,even out tier 3 cities have glass and steel airports,and try searching pics of Delhi and Mumbai Airports



> Icon tower is actually 260m... several skyscrappers are under construction.. while Buildings like port tower complex at 593.5 m,KPT tower,expo center tower etc are in the works:
> 
> 
> Anyways hopefully worlds tallest building:
> 
> https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...ZYjUW4Odw6830ttE1Zo_gPg&bvm=bv.51156542,d.Yms



I mentioned Icon tower earlier,well port tower,KPT etc are just proposed/approved-I never counted such buildings in my list-there are 1000metre proposed towers in Mumbai


> Dnt make me laugh dude.. considering the congestion,roads etc Karachi ] is better than mumbai.. but yes it lacks a new airport n metro...



What about skyscrapers?Mumbai had roads like 8 lane Bandra Worli Sea Link,Eastern and Western express highway +8-12 lane.


> KPK govt has already issued tender notices for a mass transit system.
> 
> https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...1WibnHjzGyWnJm7wI0CwEYw&bvm=bv.51156542,d.Yms
> 
> While Rwl-Islamabad,multan,fsd and Karachi for stop gap measures have approved metro buses aswell:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...CXWs7CZ0--Sjq-UDx94fkjw&bvm=bv.51156542,d.Yms
> 
> https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...zG5_yCAMiOZ-AvaaUys0eew&bvm=bv.51156542,d.Yms





> Lets see when construction starts,and as I said earlier metro bus is jyst BRT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

gslv mk3 said:


> Thats the bitter truth,even out tier 3 cities have glass and steel airports,and try searching pics of Delhi and Mumbai Airports
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned Icon tower earlier,well port tower,KPT etc are just proposed/approved-I never counted such buildings in my list-there are 1000metre proposed towers in Mumbai
> 
> 
> What about skyscrapers?Mumbai had roads like 8 lane Bandra Worli Sea Link,Eastern and Western express highway +8-12 lane.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see when construction starts,and as I said earlier metro bus is jyst BRT.



mumbai 2 billion $ project whereas isloo is just 400 million $ and considering their expertise they will get nothing comparable to any airport i n india even the cgi of isloo airport shows it way behind kolkata airport.

And abt metro we all hearing abt it for past 2 decades just nothing fun is they call BRT as metro


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Sur whatever makes u happy kiddo.. just like 1980s vid of orangi pilot project to settle refugees or the afghan slums..



You couldn't prove them like your Indianpoint claim.


----------



## djsjs

ni8mare said:


> mumbai 2 billion $ project whereas isloo is just 400 million $ and considering their expertise they will get nothing comparable to any airport i n india even the cgi of isloo airport shows it way behind kolkata airport.
> And abt metro we all hearing abt it for past 2 decades just nothing fun is they call BRT as metro


are u really proud of that 2 billion $ project which benefit 0 to your tens of millions slum dogs?


----------



## Glorino

We should discuss how South Asian cities like Lahore and New Dehli can aspire to be world class in line with others in America,Europe and East Asia.Pakistan Minister statement should be taken positively and should not waste time on negative comments.If there are slums in these cities show the way how slums can be reduced by better slum rehabilitation and improvement by providing the necessary infrastructure.

CLENLINESS IS NEXT TO GODLINESS:Learn from Sri Lanka-known for cleanliness


----------



## iam not greek

Glorino said:


> We should discuss how South Asian cities like Lahore and New Dehli can aspire to be world class in line with others in America,Europe and East Asia.Pakistan Minister statement should be taken positively and should not waste time on negative comments.If there are slums in these cities show the way how slums can be reduced by better slum rehabilitation and improvement by providing the necessary infrastructure.
> 
> CLENLINESS IS NEXT TO GODLINESS:Learn from Sri Lanka-known for cleanliness



Slum reduction will take place at its own pace. Slum dweller themselves dont want to move out of the slum. There are dozens of builder ready to develop Dharavi and rehabilate people in swanky building but those people do not want to leave the land for several reasons. now we can't kill or force them to leave their home just what Chinese do to their people to make their cities look good. land acquisition in India is different from Chine. here we value life, whereas in China they value Show Off even at the expense of someone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AHMED85

There are too many evil things existing in Delhi ,,, 

This examples is not good.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## djsjs

iam not greek said:


> Slum reduction will take place at its own pace. Slum dweller themselves dont want to move out of the slum. There are dozens of builder ready to develop Dharavi and rehabilate people in swanky building but those people do not want to leave the land for several reasons. now we can't kill or force them to leave their home just what Chinese do to their people to make their cities look good. land acquisition in India is different from Chine. here we value life, whereas in China they value Show Off even at the expense of someone


show off to whom?any good excuse for the failure?
in our cities one might paid 2 million $ for moving to other places.if you pay enough money to the people,you wont need any excuse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

djsjs said:


> are u really proud of that 2 billion $ project which benefit 0 to your tens of millions slum dogs?



Of course coz this "slum dogs" able to get jobs when such megastructure is build and then able to feed their family which is not possible if there is no work. 

I find the hypocrisy of u guys at one hand u say its waste of money( generates jobs ) then at other u say we lack infrastructure when compared to china. If no jobs is there u kinda then say unemployment rate is high and if we do some thing u guys will then say that money should be spend on poor . u guys sound just like khangress feed them free but not make them able to 
earn by them self. Then again u will say we don't able to build any thing ourself. what next outsource jobs to china?


----------



## ni8mare

djsjs said:


> show off to whom?any good excuse for the failure?
> in our cities one might paid 2 million $ for moving to other places.if you pay enough money to the people,you wont need any excuse.



That is not excuse what he is saying is true.


----------



## djsjs

ni8mare said:


> Of course coz this "slum dogs" able to get jobs when such megastructure is build and then able to feed their family which is not possible if there is no work.
> I find the hypocrisy of u guys at one hand u say its waste of money( generates jobs ) then at other u say we lack infrastructure when compared to china. If no jobs is there u kinda then say unemployment rate is high and if we do some thing u guys will then say that money should be spend on poor . u guys sound just like khangress feed them free but not make them able to
> earn by them self. Then again u will say we don't able to build any thing ourself. what next outsource jobs to china?


haha,the whole thread is full of Indian's ridicule on Pakistani for they don't have Delhi airport t3,skyscripers,metro....but the fact is more than 90% of your delhi is hell, including the best planned Delhi DRC or DCR(i forgot the name) which looks like no better than our suburbs of 3rd tier cities.
do u really need to show off the ONLY 200km long metro,do u really have to be proud of the so called world NO2 airport of the category awarded by an insignificant western team?
everything you Indians showed here are simply incredible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jako

djsjs said:


> haha,the whole thread is full of Indian's ridicule on Pakistani for they don't have Delhi airport t3,skyscripers,metro....but the fact is more than 90% of your delhi is hell, including the best planned Delhi DRC or DCR(i forgot the name) which looks like no better than our suburbs of 3rd tier cities.
> do u really need to show off the ONLY 200km long metro,do u really have to be proud of the so called world NO2 airport of the category awarded by an insignificant western team?
> everything you Indians showed here are simply incredible.


nice to see you burning my little chinese friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ni8mare said:


> mumbai 2 billion $ project whereas isloo is just 400 million $ and considering their expertise they will get nothing comparable to any airport i n india even the cgi of isloo airport shows it way behind kolkata airport.
> 
> And abt metro we all hearing abt it for past 2 decades just nothing fun is they call BRT as metro



Its actually 800 million %... as for mighty "metros" etc.. which are already approved for several cities of Pakistan.. trying building roads,highways or motorways tht exist in Pakistan ..



INDIC said:


> You couldn't prove them like your Indianpoint claim.



I accepted it whole heartedly.. and posted more links abt nuclear material theft in india.. while u were shovelling shyt asusual... only to get embarassed a billion times..




gslv mk3 said:


> Thats the bitter truth,even out tier 3 cities have glass and steel airports,and try searching pics of Delhi and Mumbai Airports



Cool story... considering half of delhis population lives in slums n dharvi asias largest slum is right in the heart of bombay.


> I mentioned Icon tower earlier,well port tower,KPT etc are just proposed/approved-I never counted such buildings in my list-there are 1000metre proposed towers in Mumbai


 
Sure..


> What about skyscrapers?Mumbai had roads like 8 lane Bandra Worli Sea Link,Eastern and Western express highway +8-12 lane.



Thts why i suggest you to see the related threads...




> Lets see when construction starts,and as I said earlier metro bus is jyst BRT.



Did i claim its a bullet train? i said they metros have been approved ..





pakdefender said:


> no way we want Lahore to be like this :
> 
> 'Half of Delhi?s population lives in slums' - Times Of India



Its an ISI conspiracy to make magnificent indian capital the most well planned city in the world with "glass airports" look bad...



iam not greek said:


> well...its generally other way round. CGI can any one produce, but building it real and as good as CGI requires money and skills which pakistan has dearth of. if your Islamabad airport looks even as good as Mangalore airport after completion then its an achievement for you guys. Kolkata airport is way beyond your league
> 
> for your other rant *i just have to say F*** O***



Go tell tht to your father who produced a ... like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

@DESERT FIGHTER

Are you trying trolling about slums when you we are discussing Airports?Your claim was that Islamabad airport will beat any Indian airport when complete,and the truth is that Indian tier 3 cities have glass andsteel aiports-There is a thread in mutimedia section - 'New Airports in India ' ,see and enlighten yourself.

And about slums-Asia's largest slum is Orangi was not said by me or any Indian.

About skyscrapers,as I said Lahore does not yet have 200 metre plus tall buildings under construction,Only Karachi(baharia tower) and Isloo ( Centaurus ) have them under construction.I usualy visit skyscrapercity 's Mehfil Pakistan section 

And about Mumbai transport, Mumbai also have a high capacity sub urban rail,Metro and Monorail is almost complete (open by 2013-2014).Mumbai also has roadways like Bandra Worli Sea Link , Eastern and Western Expressway(google it).Mumbai roads like SCLR etc.

As for metros none of approved metros of yours have moved to atleast land acquisition stage,While India has three under operation,Mumbai,Chennai,Gurgaon,Jaipur would open by 2013-2014.We will have 21 metros by 2021,Not to count numerous monorails , BRTS etc.

And we have a very good highway network that includes 4-6 lane highways and expressways,Check out our expressways like Hyderabad Outer Ring Road,Yamuna expressway,Mumbai pune road,BMIC road.We have 3000+ km of expressways under construction.We will have 6500 km of 6 lane highways by 2015(not counting expressways) and we already have 6 lane fenced highways (not expressways) with 2+2 laned service roads and interchanges.
@DESERT FIGHTER

Are you trying trolling about slums when you we are discussing Airports?Your claim was that Islamabad airport will beat any Indian airport when complete,and the truth is that Indian tier 3 cities have glass andsteel aiports-There is a thread in mutimedia section - 'New Airports in India ' ,see and enlighten yourself.

And about slums-Asia's largest slum is Orangi was not said by me or any Indian.

About skyscrapers,as I said Lahore does not yet have 200 metre plus tall buildings under construction,Only Karachi(baharia tower) and Isloo ( Centaurus ) have them under construction.I usualy visit skyscrapercity 's Mehfil Pakistan section 

And about Mumbai transport, Mumbai also have a high capacity sub urban rail,Metro and Monorail is almost complete (open by 2013-2014).Mumbai also has roadways like Bandra Worli Sea Link , Eastern and Western Expressway(google it).Mumbai roads like SCLR etc.

As for metros none of approved metros of yours have moved to atleast land acquisition stage,While India has three under operation,Mumbai,Chennai,Gurgaon,Jaipur would open by 2013-2014.We will have 21 metros by 2021,Not to count numerous monorails , BRTS etc.

And we have a very good highway network that includes 4-6 lane highways and expressways,Check out our expressways like Hyderabad Outer Ring Road,Yamuna expressway,Mumbai pune road,BMIC road.We have 3000+ km of expressways under construction.We will have 6500 km of 6 lane highways by 2015(not counting expressways) and we already have 6 lane fenced highways (not expressways) with 2+2 laned service roads and interchanges.


----------



## jayron

djsjs said:


> show off to whom?any good excuse for the failure?
> in our cities one might paid 2 million $ for moving to other places.if you pay enough money to the people,you wont need any excuse.



yeah.. but it is cheaper to send them to black prisons to be used as slave labors. which is what is being done usually.

China's secret Black Jails - [url]www.Youtube.com/TibetArchive - YouTube[/url]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVH6kwFAgDk


----------



## gslv mk3

@Jako @ni8mare @iam not geek

Dude ignore that guy @djsjs
He is nothing else but a India basher troll, who resorts to India bashing to hide the fact - ' Infrastructure of Lahore is inferior to Delhi '.See how he starts to critisize 200 km long Delhi metro (which will be 500 kms by 2021,not to count metros of Gurgaon and upcoming Noida Metro) but does not speak a word about planned Lahore metro.I've seen this guy praising some 20 floor skyscraper in Karachi,but he is very much cynical when Indian members post CGI s of Supertalls under construction in Mumbai.

He have shown the traits of a troll many times in this thread-When weI said Delhi Airport was praised as modern and swanky by BBC & CNN he starts trolling about erstwhile British rule.When we post link of ASQ awards,he says ACI is an insignificant organisation!!



> **Airports Council International (ACI)**is a non-profit global trade organization of the world's airports, consisting of 580 members operating 1,650 airports in 179 countries and territories.* ACI primarily represents member airport's interests and to promote professional standard in airport management and operations.
> **It incorporates theInternational Civil Aviation Organization
> (ICAO) Bureau *and is a member of the*Air Transport Action Group
> *(ATAG
> 
> The ACI gives out the*"Airport Service Quality Awards (ASQ)", based on passenger satisfaction ratings in the ASQ Survey, which is a global survey based on interviews with passengers on the day of travel. *long with the*"World Airport Awards"by*Skytrax
> , it is considered one of the most prestigious accolades in the industry *


----------



## ni8mare

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Its actually 800 million %... as for mighty "metros" etc.. which are already approved for several cities of Pakistan.. trying building roads,highways or motorways tht exist in Pakistan ..
> 
> Did i claim its a bullet train? i said they metros have been approved ..



your ignorance amuses me its 400 million $ project but since its pakistan which lacks of expertise and full of corrupt people 

its price just double Govt indifferent to New Islamabad Airport project - thenews.com.pk not its value of importance.
And abt metro i will say again we been hearing for decades but its paper project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

I am just so thankful we don't have so many people in our country like India.

It looks like a horrible infestation. Doesn't matter how pretty you make the place look, its full of poor hungry half decapitated Indian people everywhere. The stench must be even worse.

As soon as we get good waste mgt system everywhere and all dirty areas cleaned our country will start looking a lot more pretty.

The shiny buildings can come, lets focus on making the country looking clean. It is something India can never achieve.

Our objective for the next 10 years is so to make everything clean.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## krash

-.- you guys revived a 2012 thread and made me comment on it......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

gslv mk3 said:


> @Jako @ni8mare @iam not geek
> Dude ignore that guy @djsjs
> He is nothing else but a India basher troll, who resorts to India bashing to hide the fact - ' Infrastructure of Lahore is inferior to Delhi '.See how he starts to critisize 200 km long Delhi metro (which will be 500 kms by 2021,not to count metros of Gurgaon and upcoming Noida Metro) but does not speak a word about planned Lahore metro.I've seen this guy praising some 20 floor skyscraper in Karachi,but he is very much cynical when Indian members post CGI s of Supertalls under construction in Mumbai.
> He have shown the traits of a troll many times in this thread-When weI said Delhi Airport was praised as modern and swanky by BBC & CNN he starts trolling about erstwhile British rule.When we post link of ASQ awards,he says ACI is an insignificant organisation!!


do i have to bash India?will India be worse if i bash it,or better if i appreciate it?
all my words are some fact that u r reluctant to accept publicly.again ,how many slum residents are there in Delhi? it's what all other cities must learn.


> And we have a very good highway network that includes 4-6 lane highways and expressways,Check out our expressways like Hyderabad Outer Ring Road,Yamuna expressway,Mumbai pune road,BMIC road.We have 3000+ km of expressways under construction.We will have 6500 km of 6 lane highways by 2015(not counting expressways) and we already have 6 lane fenced highways (not expressways) with 2+2 laned service roads and interchanges.


ambitious!
tiny 3000km high way need to show off?OMG,under construction.how long do you have already?


----------



## gslv mk3

djsjs said:


> do i have to bash India?will India be worse if i bash it,or better if i appreciate it?
> all my words are some fact that u r reluctant to accept publicly.again ,how many slum residents are there in Delhi? it's what all other cities must learn.



It would be better if you do not troll in such threads.Your views are not needed.thank you for your concern.I guess you can use same logic yo critisize lahore - their metro system is not even under land acquisition stage,there are no plans to upgrade airport.

I guess I have educated you about ASQ awards



> ambitious!
> tiny 3000km high way need to show off?OMG,under construction.how long do you have already?



Its 3000 kms of access controlled expressways by 2015-16 and not limited access national highways.Thats good for us and we are working to improve our railway network-segregating Freight traffic from passenger traffic by building dedicated freight corridors,Increasing speed of our locomotives and acquiring EMU sets to operating speed of 200 kmph,the track upgradation is underway-a pilot project is undertaken in Delhi Mumbai stretch.I guess thats enough for our needs,the speed limit on expressways is set to 120 kmph



Menace2Society said:


> I am just so thankful we don't have so many people in our country like India.
> 
> It looks like a horrible infestation. Doesn't matter how pretty you make the place look, its full of poor hungry half decapitated Indian people everywhere. The stench must be eiven worse.
> 
> As soon as we get good waste mgt system everywhere and all dirty areas cleaned our country will start looking a lot more pretty.
> 
> The shiny buildings can come, lets focus on making the country looking clean. It is something India can never achieve.
> 
> Our objective for the next 10 years is so to make everything clean.



Alright Zaid Hamid fan


----------



## djsjs

gslv mk3 said:


> It would be better if you do not troll in such threads.Your views are not needed.thank you for your concern.I guess you can use same logic yo critisize lahore - their metro system is not even under land acquisition stage,there are no plans to upgrade airport.
> I guess I have educated you about ASQ awards
> Its 3000 kms of access controlled expressways by 2015-16 and not limited access national highways.Thats good for us and we are working to improve our railway network-segregating Freight traffic from passenger traffic by building dedicated freight corridors,Increasing speed of our locomotives and acquiring EMU sets to operating speed of 200 kmph,the track upgradation is underway-a pilot project is undertaken in Delhi Mumbai stretch.I guess thats enough for our needs,the speed limit on expressways is set to 120 kmph
> Alright Zaid Hamid fan


haha,why should a city have metro?just for fat cities who want to solve the heavy traffic problems,no need to be proud of.thats one reason i said our small cities or even some villages are 50 years better than your super fat.
ASQ award?again ,it's a tiny insignificant team,not an UN official organization.any airport who pay some money then be member,and the rank is based on a few pieces of questionnaires of foreign visitors(NOT domestic passengers),so no need to care about the list.our chinese medias even don't bother to report it's rank list though many our airports are in much better position than yours.
yeah,access controled,i know.tiny 3000km under construction and a little more than 1000km finished.and you cant wait to show off to all the world.let's see how many years you need to catch up with my province.


----------



## gslv mk3

djsjs said:


> haha,why should a city have metro?just for fat cities who want to solve the heavy traffic problems,no need to be proud of.thats one reason i said our small cities or even some villages are 50 years better than your super fat.@



And what do you think,Pakistani cities are really small?Their Karachi is worlds third largest city,and is the fastest growing in terms of population-and it is worlds largest city without a good public transport system.their Lahore is more populous than Indian cities like Hyderabad and Jaipur that are building a metro.

You should tell this to Pakistans transportation planners first,they have been planning Lahore metro and Karachi KCR upgrade for too long-it has not materialised yet becauseof lack of funds and expertise and political instability in Pakistan.

These metro rail / monorail systems can carry more passengers per hour and occupies far less space than systems like BRT.If metro rail systems are not needed-why do China have so much MRTS systems??

And it is not only big cities in India that get such systems-Kochi a city of 600,000 is getting a metro rail while Kozhikode,a tier 3 city of 400,000 is getting a monorail.



> And it is
> ASQ award?again ,it's a tiny insignificant team,not an UN official organization.any airport who pay some money then be member,and the rank is based on a few pieces of questionnaires of foreign visitors(NOT domestic passengers),so no need to care about the list.our chinese medias even don't bother to report it's rank list though many our airports are in much better position than yours.
> yeah,access controled,i know.tiny 3000km under construction and a little more than 1000km finished.and you cant wait to show off to all the world.let's see how many years you need to catch up with my province.




Yes ASQ awards are much insignifant,because India have won them .Dont worry,Delhi Airport is at par with any airport in the world,and our Road Network is far better than your ally,it will only get better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

@gslv mk3
i wonder why you call some of your roads" not limited access national highways",it's interesting.they are a little better than our village-village road,worse than our town-town class road
oh i forgot to tell you,no Chinese say that our traffic in big cities is good.in fact,too bad,to many cars.you can imagine it if all your cities have 3-5 times more cars on roads


----------



## gslv mk3

@djsjs
Limited access 4-6 lane national highway roads with service lanes are enough for India,I guess you have such village - village roads


----------



## djsjs

gslv mk3 said:


> @djsjs
> Limited access 4-6 lane national highway roads with service lanes are enough for India,I guess you have such village - village roads


please open your eyes,such roads are everywhere.thats our gap.your laughing just make me laugh.
you really have to rebuild your world your world outlook

and why do you still use concrete road surface?damn bad.why not pour some Asphalt ?


----------



## gslv mk3

djsjs said:


> please open your eyes,such roads are everywhere.thats our gap.your laughing just make me laugh.
> you really have to rebuild your world your world outlook
> 
> and why do you still use concrete road surface?damn bad.why not pour some Asphalt ?



Most of Indias roads are asphalt,a few are fully concrete.

Oh so you have 6 lane village to village roads?for us a 2 lane village village road is enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

gslv mk3 said:


> Most of Indias roads are asphalt,a few are fully concrete.
> Oh so you have 6 lane village to village roads?for us a 2 lane village village road is enough.


haha,MOST?do you think we know nothing about India infrastructure?if most your roads are asphalt ,then India wont be world well known bad infrastructure,haha,go on keep blind.i bet MOST your roads are not surface hardened.include some in your cities,incredible.remember that India is still one of the poorest country with worst infrastructure in the world,hope you can boast some concrete with your big mouth.


----------



## gslv mk3

djsjs said:


> haha,MOST?do you think we know nothing about India infrastructure?if most your roads are asphalt ,then India wont be world well known bad infrastructure,haha,go on keep blind.i bet MOST your roads are not surface hardened.include some in your cities,incredible.remember that India is still one of the poorest country with worst infrastructure in the world,hope you can boast some concrete with your big mouth.



You are an absolute idiot,You think you know more about Indian Road Network than me?Most of India's roads except a few national highways,expressways and city roads , are asphalt ones.Yes you can continue India bashing here,but our Infrastructure is far better than any other in South Asia,I guess you can share the same views about our neighbours in our west.I also hope you can share the same view on metros and airports to them too.

We have poverty, but we are seeing a steady decrease in it,also we are seeing in poverty and increase in HDI (medium level already) and literacy.There is one of our neighbours that have much less per capita income,low HDI and 54% literacy rate,try bashing them too.

We are spending $70 billion on roads in 2013,and our plan is to spend $ 1 trillion on infrastructure for next five years.

You are doing a really good work to deviate from topic and hence defend your allies.the Topic here is comment of a Pakistani minister-If you think Delhi doesnt have better infrastructure than Lahore,prove it,else STFU & GTFO


----------



## Rafi

The minister was just being diplomatic - he really thinks delhi, is a royal $hithole.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Rafi said:


> The minister was just being diplomatic - he really thinks delhi, is a royal $hithole.



So your cities have better infra-better airport,metro,better roads,more flyovers and interchanges and better projects than Delhi??

Prove it then!!


----------



## Rafi

Delhi is the only place in the whole of Asia, where the very air, smells foul, where getting diarrhoea, is called "delhi belly" relative to "bombay bum"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Rafi said:


> The minister was just being diplomatic - he really thinks delhi, is a royal $hithole.



Your Lahore airport looks equivalent or worse than the railway stations across India.


----------



## Rafi

gslv mk3 said:


> So your cities have better infra-better airport,metro,better roads,more flyovers and interchanges and better projects than Delhi??
> 
> Prove it then!!



My naive little indian friend, it's just politics, no one living in Lahore the greatest Punjabi city, would swap it for a $hit hole like delhi, not for all the whisky in Ireland, or for all the tea in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Rafi said:


> Delhi is the only place in the whole of Asia, where the very air, smells foul, where getting diarrhoea, is called "delhi belly" relative to "bombay bum"



Try harder to troll...


----------



## Rafi

INDIC said:


> Your Lahore airport looks equivalent or worse than the railway stations across India.



You look tired dude, like your avatar.



gslv mk3 said:


> Try harder to troll...



Ok, mera puttar, so ja.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

It's basically hilarious to see that Indians and Pakistanis are trying to win a crap race here. One post crap another tries to win posting super crap!! Lolzz!! 

The thread could have been much better but now has turned into a trash bag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Rafi said:


> My naive little indian friend, it's just politics, no one living in Lahore the greatest Punjabi city, would swap it for a $hit hole like delhi, not for all the whisky in Ireland, or for all the tea in China.



Haha the so called greatest punjab city doesnt have an airport comparable to indian tier 3 cities,Metro rail is under construction for India's tier 2 cities while its still under planning at Lahore,and projects and skyscrapers in Lahore would not look out of place in an Indian tier 3 city !!


----------



## INDIC

Rafi said:


> You look tired dude, like your avatar.



Lahore looks more tired than Indian cities.


----------



## Rafi

INDIC said:


> Lahore looks more tired than Indian cities.



But the indian cities are more hungry.



gslv mk3 said:


> Haha the so called greatest punjab city doesnt have an airport comparable to indian tier 3 cities,Metro rail is under construction for India's tier 2 cities while its still under planning at Lahore,and projects and skyscrapers in Lahore would not look out of place in an Indian tier 3 city !!



Been to india, and the hunger level in all indian cities is shameful, my son.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Rafi said:


> But the indian cities are more hungry.


It has far less hunger than low Human Development countries


----------



## INDIC

Rafi said:


> But the Pakistani cities are more hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> Been to Pakistan, and the hunger level in all Pakistani cities is shameful, my son.



I agree with this.


----------



## Rafi

INDIC said:


> I agree with this.



indian cities, mera puttar - the desperation was evident in the hungry emaciated eyes, of it's men, women and children.



gslv mk3 said:


> It has far less hunger than low Human Development countries



Are you hungry right now, my little indian friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foo_Fighter

Can you all please STFU and let the thread be civil??? I am tired looking at posts for past one hour and all what I see is trolling... jeeez...


----------



## gslv mk3

@Rafi

Trolling wont hide your failures and the fact that Delhi is far more developed than Lahore.

Shame at all Pakistani members whi are trying to troll,Delhi NCR has far better infrastructure like Modern Airports,190 km metro rail network,BRTS network to augment it,modern high capacity buses,80 flyovers,intracity expressways and skyscraper projects Pakistan can only dream of.


----------



## INDIC

Rafi said:


> Pakistan cities, mera puttar - the desperation was evident in the hungry emaciated eyes, of it's men, women and children.



Again agree with this bache, you don't need to write it again and again.


----------



## Rafi

gslv mk3 said:


> @Rafi
> 
> Trolling wont hide your failures and the fact that Delhi is far more developed than Lahore.
> 
> Shame at all Pakistani members whi are trying to troll,Delhi NCR has far better infrastructure like Modern Airports,190 km metro rail network,BRTS network to augment it,modern high capacity buses,80 flyovers,intracity expressways and skyscraper projects Pakistan can only dream of.



Did I hurt your feelings, my little indian friend - you are behaving like a toddler, just shouting it over and over, does not make it true.



INDIC said:


> Again agree with this bache, you don't need to write it again and again.



My little indian friend, your frustration is clearly showing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foo_Fighter

Can you guys please cut it... I beg you both... plsssssssssssssssssssssssss



Rafi said:


> Did I hurt your feelings, my little indian friend - you are behaving like a toddler, just shouting it over and over, does not make it true.


----------



## gslv mk3

Ah,pathetic trolls here...they do not know how to have a civil discussion.

If someone thinks that Delhi is not more developed than Lahore,prove it.else STFU.

End Of Discussion.


----------



## jayron

Rafi said:


> But the indian cities are more hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> Been to india, and the hunger level in all indian cities is shameful, my son.



coming to India to ogle at the development and then exploding with jealousy. That's common among your folk. Have you ever seen Indians here stepping into your country? because there is not thing to see. just misery.


----------



## Rafi

jayron said:


> coming to India to ogle at the development and then exploding with jealousy. That's common among your folk. Have you ever seen Indians here stepping into your country? because there is not thing to see. just misery.



Seen the misery in india, is what I say, jealous? of what - starving, dirty masses, come on mate - grow up - you know in your heart I am right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jayron

gslv mk3 said:


> Ah,pathetic trolls here...they do not know how to have a civil discussion.
> 
> If someone thinks that Delhi is not more developed than Lahore,prove it.else STFU.
> 
> End Of Discussion.


He doesn't have a proper response for your post. Its either shame or just plain laziness. so its easier for him to close his ears and go lalalala. That's what he is doing now


----------



## Rafi

gslv mk3 said:


> Ah,pathetic trolls here...they do not know how to have a civil discussion.
> 
> If someone thinks that Delhi is not more developed than Lahore,prove it.else STFU.
> 
> End Of Discussion.



Cry me a river, my little indian friend.



jayron said:


> He doesn't have a proper response for your post. Its either shame or just plain laziness. so its easier for him to close his ears and go lalalala. That's what he is doing now



Have genuine compassion for the plight of the starving masses in india, you doubt me - my little indian friend, I am hurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jayron

Rafi said:


> Seen the misery in india, is what I say, jealous? of what - starving, dirty masses, come on mate - grow up - you know in your heart I am right.



lol.. you probably came to India because you were starving in your country. Don't you know we don't welcome Pakistanis?


----------



## gslv mk3

@Rafi

As I saismd earlier Ifyou thinksthat Delhi is not more developed than Lahore,prove it.else STFU.


----------



## jayron

Rafi said:


> Cry me a river, my little indian friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Have genuine compassion for the plight of the starving masses in india, you doubt me - my little indian friend, I am hurt.



have some compassion for your exploding kinds. they need it. really.


----------



## Rafi

jayron said:


> lol.. you probably came to India because you were starving in your country. Don't you know we don't welcome Pakistanis?



Your females were more than welcoming, but that is another story 



gslv mk3 said:


> @Rafi
> 
> As I saismd earlier Ifyou thinksthat Delhi is not more developed than Lahore,prove it.else STFU.



Have done already, my little indian friend. Go back a few pages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jayron

gslv mk3 said:


> @Rafi
> 
> As I saismd earlier Ifyou thinksthat Delhi is not more developed than Lahore,prove it.else STFU.



I think he came to delhi coz he couldn't find a living in lahore  . Delhiites kicked him out coz he's under qualified and a Pakistani. hence the bitterness.


----------



## Rafi

jayron said:


> have some compassion for your exploding kinds. they need it. really.



LoL 3,000 people a day - from hunger - see two can play at that.



jayron said:


> I think he came to delhi coz he couldn't find a living in lahore  . Delhiites kicked him out coz he's under qualified and a Pakistani. hence the bitterness.



Owww, did I hurt your feelings my little indian friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

@Rafi

you ve done that?Where?which post & page? Can you quote it??


----------



## jayron

Rafi said:


> LoL 3,000 people a day - from hunger - see two can play at that.
> 
> 
> 
> Owww, did I hurt your feelings my little indian friend.



so no sympathy for your baby bits strewn around? can't blame you. must have been numb to such horror by now. but you can always come to Delhi to join the hungry street dwellers. alteast there won't be any explosion.


----------



## Rafi

jayron said:


> so no sympathy for your baby bits strewn around? can't blame you. must have been numb to such horror by now. but you can always come to Delhi to join the hungry street dwellers. alteast there won't be any explosion.



Is that the best you can do, come on little indian, give me something, you want to have a sandwich to get your blood up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

@Rafi

where are the proofs??


----------



## Rafi

gslv mk3 said:


> @Rafi
> 
> where are the proofs??



Pages and pages of the stuff, come on dude - can't do everything can I.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jayron

Rafi said:


> Is that the best you can do, come on little indian, give me something, you want to have a sandwich to get your blood up.



please don't go to your market or worse to your mosque to pray. there is a 50:50 chance you'll end up a pulp. Though the world wouldn't miss you that much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

jayron said:


> please don't go to your market or worse to your mosque to pray. there is a 50:50 chance you'll end up a pulp. Though the world wouldn't miss you that much.



Is that the best you can do, little indian - come on - I thought you had more than that, hunger can mess a guy up, like you know all too well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jayron

gslv mk3 said:


> @Rafi
> 
> where are the proofs??



don't waste your time. He is not the brightest bulb out there. He said Pakistan was thousands of years old because a dinosaur was named Pakosaur. . such is his level of reasoning.



Rafi said:


> Is that the best you can do, little indian - come on - I thought you had more than that, hunger can mess a guy up, like you know all too well.



yeah just keep repeating like how you were taught to. its only till you take your next trip to Lahori market. lol


----------



## Rafi

jayron said:


> don't waste your time. He is not the brightest bulb out there. He said Pakistan was thousands of years old because a dinosaur was named Pakosaur. . such is his level of reasoning.



You stalking me fella, sorry dude, only like chicks, better luck next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jayron

Rafi said:


> You stalking me fella, sorry dude, only like chicks, better luck next time.



After you exhausted everything, now you have come down to calling gay. What next? Call my mother fat? Lol. Grow up.


----------



## Rafi

jayron said:


> After you exhausted everything, now you have come down to calling gay. What next? Call my mother fat? Lol. Grow up.



You are the one exhausted - you wanna cry little indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Rafi said:


> Pages and pages of the stuff, come on dude - can't do everything can I.



Which page?

*Airport*

Delhi- Modern Glass and Steel airport,second best in its category
Lahore-some old concrete block

*Metro rail*

Delhi 190 km 
Lahore-still planning!

*Roads*

Delhi-Intracity expressways like Delhi Gurgaon ( 8 lane + 4 lane service lane) DND flyway ( 8 lane + 4 lane service lane ) ,Yamuna Express Highway (6 lane + service lane ).80 km ring road ( 6-8 lane + service lane ) & several other ring roads,80 + flyovers,several interchanges.

Lahore-4-6 lane ring road,on which they even allow 2 wheelers & motorcycle rickshaws!
*
Projects
*

Delhi- several skyscrapers undee construction- 80 floor Supertech SuperNova,260 metre tall North eye,250 metre tall 3C

Lahore-some 21 floor tower?

*Events*

Delhi- Formula 1 & WSBK and CWG

Lahore-water car race??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

That's what the search button is for, mera puttar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

@Rafi

got no proofs??so bad!!


----------



## Rafi

gslv mk3 said:


> @Rafi
> 
> got no proofs??so bad!!



Like I said, go back - plenty of proofs, use the search button.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Lahore airport is not even as Modern as Indian tier 3 cities,When lahore gets mstro,it will be atleast 2020,by that time 21 Indian cities will have metro rail.Even India's tier 3 city mysore has a 6 lane + 4 service lane ring road,wider than Lahore one.Even India's tier 3 cities have taller skyscrapers than Lahore.
@Rafi

You have got no proofs,atleast.try replying to my post above,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

gslv mk3 said:


> Lahore airport is not even as Modern as Indian tier 3 cities,When lahore gets mstro,it will be atleast 2020,by that time 21 Indian cities will have metro rail.Even India's tier 3 city mysore has a 6 lane + 4 service lane ring road,wider than Lahore one.Even India's tier 3 cities have taller skyscrapers than Lahore.



And the indian cities including Delhi are true $hit holes with no redeeming features.

Regarding indian cities - I have visited them - and can compare with other cities in the region and world, sorry to say - they were, and are in a terrible state.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Rafi said:


> And the indian cities including Delhi are true $hit holes with no redeeming features.
> 
> Regarding indian cities - I have visited them - and can compare with other cities in the region and world, sorry to say - they were, and are in



Yeah..try trolling harder.As a matter of fact India's tier 3 cities have better infra than Lahore,and the diffrence would only get wider,considering our massive investment in infrastructure.Heck even one of tier 3 cities close by,having population of 430,000 is getting a monorail project worth INR 3500 crore,some thing Lahore can only dream.

Delhi has worlds second best airport,Metro rail praised by BBC and CNN,selected as example foe australia by aussie media and praised even by Mayor of London.Its road network is really good,Its skyscraper projects are really impressive and its Formula 1 circuit was praised by Sebastian Vettel as the best,BBC describe the circuit as impressive.

If you think Delhi is $hithole,what would you sayabout Lahore??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## iam not greek

gslv mk3 said:


> Yeah..try trolling harder.As a matter of fact India's tier 3 cities have better infra than Lahore,and the diffrence would only get wider,considering our massive investment in infrastructure.Heck even one of tier 3 cities close by,having population of 430,000 is getting a monorail project worth INR 3500 crore,some thing Lahore can only dream.
> 
> Delhi has worlds second best airport,Metro rail praised by BBC and CNN,selected as example foe australia by aussie media and praised even by Mayor of London.Its road network is really good,Its skyscraper projects are really impressive and its Formula 1 circuit was praised by Sebastian Vettel as the best,BBC describe the circuit as impressive.
> 
> If you think Delhi is $hithole,what would you sayabout Lahore??



we show them stats, give them credible source to prove what we claim and in return they keep trolling and debate in a typical orangi fashion where only words and foul language matter and not source or facts 



iam not greek said:


> lahore doent have metro, third class airport, hours of load shedding, no world class educational institute, no world class medical care, majority of the people live in ghettos and the economy is going down.



This is what puts lahore even behind our tier 2 cities


----------



## iam not greek

another incredible thing about pakistan is that they just have 3 cities and no tier II or tier III cities. I have seen pics of Peshawar, rawalpindi etc and they look nothing more than large ghettos. For an economy to develop even small cities need to be taken care of. good thing is India has realised this and even small cities are getting infrastructure similar to metros


----------



## gslv mk3

@iam not greek

You're right mate,The upcoming projects in tier 3 Indian cities are much advanced than in many of their tier 1 cities.


----------



## HariPrasad

Glorino said:


> YES ,LAHORE should be better developed.The Pakistani Minister after touring New Delhi found the ISBT is modern and comfortable ie ISBT Kashmir Gate, Delhi Metro and Airport Express Metro,New Dehli International Airport T3 etc.Lahore should be developed along these lines.As South Asian -like to see Lahore developed as a modern metropolis,This developments will bring pride to people in Lahore,Punjab in particular,Pakistan and South Asians in general.Look at the current state of railway terminus in Lahore-looks like a tin shed, airport nothing like Islamabad, state of road system congested-Do not misinterpret the Minister's statement



But as it is evident from the forum, Pakistanis thinks that Lahore is much batter than Delhi so as Pakistan compare to India. So there is no need for further developing Lahore. Pakistanis are happy with what they have And I wish them more and more progress in a manner in which they are progressing right now.


----------



## hassan346

gslv mk3 said:


> @<u><a href="http://www.defence.pk/forums/member.php?u=146095" target="_blank">hassan346</a></u>
> 
> Get a life dude,your islamabad airport one will be completed by 2015,ours would be done by 2014,andIslamabad is your only glass and steel airport while we have such things in tier 3 cities even
> 
> go troll about slums somewhere else,show me Pakistani equivalents of Palais Royale...haha
> 
> maybe we dont have glass and steel airport or the biggest airport in the world
> but our current airport fulfills our current need lahore airport is still very decent and well maintained.. atleast we havent made any of our airport on slums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is our old airport road maybe not good as ur newly constructed airports but still its good enough .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @<u><a href="http://www.defence.pk/forums/member.php?u=22700" target="_blank">DESERT FIGHTER</a></u>
> 
> I guess you doesnt know about Delhi AIIMS,also called Harward of Asia.India's IITs are among worlds best.
> 
> Well I live in a tier 3 Indian city,We already have a modern glass and steel airport here,a monorail is under comstruction and we have 4-6 lane city roads,The tallest building in Construction here is as tall as tallest one in Karachi !
> 
> FYI metrobus is nothing else but a low capacity system,its original name is BRTS,we have such systems usually in our tier 3 cities,The BRT system of Rajkot will open this year,its 60 km long,more than Lahore one.


ya thats why our students r getting so many As..
Ali Moeen Nawazish
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Ali Moeen Nawazish (born 1990/1991)[1][2] is a Pakistani student notable for passing 23 A-levels, a world record.[1][3] He got 21 As, a B, and a C.[1] Nawazish has graduated from Trinity Hall, Cambridge.
Nawazish was interviewed by or quoted in newspapers and TV channels, including Times Online, The Telegraph, The Independent, and the BBC.[8][9][10][11] The media's response was highly positive.[12] He was awarded the Pride of Performance award,[13] which is one of the highest honors in Pakistan. Nawazish was congratulated personally by the Prime Minister of Pakistan.[14]
He has joined Pakistan's biggest media organisation, Jang Group and Geo. Where he is going to serve as youth ambassador, and try to introduce the youth and its issues to the main stream media where they are often neglected. He will also be hosting programs on Geo News and writing for Jang and the News.[15]
i thoght some one was talking abt it


----------



## hassan346




----------



## djsjs

gslv mk3 said:


> You are an absolute idiot,You think you know more about Indian Road Network than me?Most of India's roads except a few national highways,expressways and city roads , are asphalt ones.Yes you can continue India bashing here,but our Infrastructure is far better than any other in South Asia,I guess you can share the same views about our neighbours in our west.I also hope you can share the same view on metros and airports to them too.
> 
> We have poverty, but we are seeing a steady decrease in it,also we are seeing in poverty and increase in HDI (medium level already) and literacy.There is one of our neighbours that have much less per capita income,low HDI and 54% literacy rate,try bashing them too.
> 
> We are spending $70 billion on roads in 2013,and our plan is to spend $ 1 trillion on infrastructure for next five years.
> 
> You are doing a really good work to deviate from topic and hence defend your allies.the Topic here is comment of a Pakistani minister-If you think Delhi doesnt have better infrastructure than Lahore,prove it,else STFU & GTFO



yeah ,you know more about india roads than me ,but it's true that you know nothing about infrastructure out of your deep well, or else you wouldn't boast your poor infrastruecture unashamedly.
india city teach other cities?OMG.how can a garbage city have a genius student?what can other cities learn from a city where there is no city plan ,no traffic regulations,no safe water ,no enough power supply?yeah, all negative teaching examples.
have i bashed india? how can i bash a city that is much better than all europe cities!please don't tell me what you will do ,as we all know what "india will that ,india will this" means......
prove what ? all my words are good proof that other cities including lahore should learn nothing from a city of failure.


----------



## Brahmos_2

Rafi said:


> And the indian cities including Delhi are true $hit holes with no redeeming features.
> 
> Regarding indian cities - *I have visited them - and can compare with other cities in the region and world, sorry to say - they were, and are in a terrible state*.



Stop trolling

*Pics from our $hit hole..*
Show me something like this from your country.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iam not greek

djsjs said:


> yeah ,you know more about india roads than me ,but it's true that you know nothing about infrastructure out of your deep well, or else you wouldn't boast your poor infrastruecture unashamedly.
> india city teach other cities?OMG.how can a garbage city have a genius student?what can other cities learn from a city where there is no city plan ,no traffic regulations,no safe water ,no enough power supply?yeah, all negative teaching examples.
> have i bashed india? how can i bash a city that is much better than all europe cities!please don't tell me what you will do ,as we all know what "india will that ,india will this" means......
> prove what ? all my words are good proof that other cities including lahore should learn nothing from a city of failure.



who has invited you here? the thread is about India and Pakistan. and BDW if we start adopting your anti human policy then its not difficult to develop ghost cities like yours. 
I will tell you a real life story. I met a Chinese in Delhi who became my friend. we would talk about anything and laugh about silly politicians in India but whenever it came to discussing politics of China she kept mum or changed topic. Never could i force her to give her opinion about her country's politics. anyway one day she was boarding a bus from North Campus to Pragati Maidan. the same day i had to leave Delhi and the last words she said to me was "You are so lucky you have democracy in your country".

So i suggest you to stop advising us. we dont need chinese model to develop our city. we will develop it our own way at our own pace.


----------



## djsjs

iam not greek said:


> who has invited you here? the thread is about India and Pakistan. and BDW if we start adopting your anti human policy then its not difficult to develop ghost cities like yours.
> I will tell you a real life story. I met a Chinese in Delhi who became my friend. we would talk about anything and laugh about silly politicians in India but whenever it came to discussing politics of China she kept mum or changed topic. Never could i force her to give her opinion about her country's politics. anyway one day she was boarding a bus from North Campus to Pragati Maidan. the same day i had to leave Delhi and the last words she said to me was "You are so lucky you have democracy in your country".
> So i suggest you to stop advising us. we dont need chinese model to develop our city. we will develop it our own way at our own pace.


the world know your way too much,a way of 1 third poorest population of the world and .you don't need me to tell you how many of children died of starvation, how many girls sold or GRed,......the list is too long.
try to plan a good city first and then boast here.


----------



## iam not greek

djsjs said:


> the world know your way too much,a way of 1 third poorest population of the world and .you don't need me to tell you how many of children died of starvation, how many girls sold or GRed,......the list is too long.
> try to plan a good city first and then boast here.



We never claimed to be developed. we are developing and with each passing year our social indicator is improving. when we have the per capita level of China, we'll have a vibrant and strong headed and questioning population just like America because freedom flows in our blood. its just a matter of time


----------



## djsjs

iam not greek said:


> We never claimed to be developed. we are developing and with each passing year our social indicator is improving. when we have the per capita level of China, we'll have a vibrant and strong headed and questioning population just like America because freedom flows in our blood. its just a matter of time


but when China had India's per capita GDP,we didnt see so huge starvation.
now in my hometown where has per capita GDP only 4000-5000 USD,maybe lower than mumbai, very poor,and very populous(10 million),we don't have people who suffer from hungry,we don't have children who cant afford to go to school.we don't have slums.and you have to know the goods price here is very high compared to India.
we know the India style freedom,just look at your roads,you guys can make a narrow two lane road six lanes easily, absolutely chaos.


----------



## iam not greek

djsjs said:


> but when China had India's per capita GDP,we didnt see so huge starvation.
> now in my hometown where has per capita GDP only 4000-5000 USD,maybe lower than mumbai, very poor,and very populous(10 million),we don't have people who suffer from hungry,we don't have children who cant afford to go to school.we don't have slums.and you have to know the goods price here is very high compared to India.
> we know the India style freedom,just look at your roads,you guys can make a narrow two lane road six lanes easily, absolutely chaos.



Indian social factor plays a vital role in many cases of starvation. not everything has to do with incompetency of the economy. for example, when needed Chinese can eat dogs and rats but no matter how hungry and Indian is, he would not even think about eating dog. A lot of it have to do with the culture. but bottom line is India is very different from the cultures around the world and hence the kind of development taking place is chaotic. but if you would have studied Chaos theory, you would be knowing that every chaos has a pattern.
Also you have a bad habit of generalizing India. India has in last few years developed good wide roads and national capital is probably having best roadways in South Asia. Southern Indian roads have always been clean and in good shape (most of it) and we are building miles of expressways. Things are improving without hurting anyone's sentiments. that's the development India is doing


----------



## Rafi

gslv mk3 said:


> Yeah..try trolling harder.As a matter of fact India's tier 3 cities have better infra than Lahore,and the diffrence would only get wider,considering our massive investment in infrastructure.Heck even one of tier 3 cities close by,having population of 430,000 is getting a monorail project worth INR 3500 crore,some thing Lahore can only dream.
> 
> Delhi has worlds second best airport,Metro rail praised by BBC and CNN,selected as example foe australia by aussie media and praised even by Mayor of London.Its road network is really good,Its skyscraper projects are really impressive and its Formula 1 circuit was praised by Sebastian Vettel as the best,BBC describe the circuit as impressive.
> 
> If you think Delhi is $hithole,what would you sayabout Lahore??



Yes, I am afraid delhi is still a $hit hole.


----------



## Rafi

The squalor and the poverty I witnessed, in india - did not even see on the same scale in sub-Saharan Africa, now that is saying something, also that 3,000 people a day are dying due to starvation, is a disgrace that indians are ignoring, Lahore compared is a palace. Nuff said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

iam not greek said:


> Indian social factor plays a vital role in many cases of starvation. not everything has to do with incompetency of the economy. for example, when needed Chinese can eat dogs and rats but no matter how hungry and Indian is, he would not even think about eating dog. A lot of it have to do with the culture. but bottom line is India is very different from the cultures around the world and hence the kind of development taking place is chaotic. but if you would have studied Chaos theory, you would be knowing that every chaos has a pattern.
> Also you have a bad habit of generalizing India. India has in last few years developed good wide roads and national capital is probably having best roadways in South Asia. Southern Indian roads have always been clean and in good shape (most of it) and we are building miles of expressways. Things are improving without hurting anyone's sentiments. that's the development India is doing


do you mean we have no starvation because we eat dogs?check the dog or rats price you will find they are luxury.
l never deny India's achievement.i said several times before,what shocked me is some Indian members' boasting about the curtain walled airport, the metro,but don't talk one word on the huge poor population.to be frank,the Indian's achievement isn't so big to be proud of.history after ww2 already tells that all east Asia countries can achieve far better than India when given good international environment.including north korea which is now worst,it would HAVE been much better if not threatened US,Japan and south korea,their per capita GDP was more than 1000 USD in 1980,much better than China.and their are many other countries around the world do very well.....haha ,none of them boast themselves more than indians do.maybe it's your culture.
on the city development topic,Indian cities really don't look like real cities in my view point.their is a big city in China , wuhan,many chinese call it the biggest county town because it is just so.......you may search it and tell me your feeling on this city.it's better if you share your comparison between it and delhi or mumbai.


----------



## Jade

Rafi said:


> The squalor and the poverty I witnessed, in india - did not even see on the same scale in sub-Saharan Africa, now that is saying something, also that 3,000 people a day are dying due to starvation, is a disgrace that indians are ignoring, Lahore compared is a palace. Nuff said.



You are lying. You haven't been to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jayron

Jade said:


> You are lying. You haven't been to India.



he probably has. in search of jobs.



Rafi said:


> You are the one exhausted - you wanna cry little indian.



I guess exposing yourself to all the trauma and bomb fumes has killed your brain cells. you don't realize you repeat yourself. I am guessing you also bob your head while doing it.


----------



## Jade

jayron said:


> he probably has. in search of jobs.



He is comparing Delhi to Sub saharan Africa while Lahore to Palace  

And here is their minister who wants Lahore to be developed like Delhi.


----------



## jayron

Jade said:


> He is comparing Delhi to Sub saharan Africa while Lahore to Palace
> 
> And here is their minister who wants Lahore to be developed like Delhi.



I think he does have some developmental issues. It is not normal to repeat yourself like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iam not greek

djsjs said:


> do you mean we have no starvation because we eat dogs?check the dog or rats price you will find they are luxury.
> l never deny India's achievement.i said several times before,what shocked me is some Indian members' boasting about the curtain walled airport, the metro,but don't talk one word on the huge poor population.to be frank,the Indian's achievement isn't so big to be proud of.history after ww2 already tells that all east Asia countries can achieve far better than India when given good international environment.including north korea which is now worst,it would HAVE been much better if not threatened US,Japan and south korea,their per capita GDP was more than 1000 USD in 1980,much better than China.and their are many other countries around the world do very well.....haha ,none of them boast themselves more than indians do.maybe it's your culture.
> on the city development topic,Indian cities really don't look like real cities in my view point.their is a big city in China , wuhan,many chinese call it the biggest county town because it is just so.......you may search it and tell me your feeling on this city.it's better if you share your comparison between it and delhi or mumbai.



Regarding that Dog thing, I once read that the practice of dog eating started in china as a result of starvation. 
we have never boasted that our city is better than Chinese city. nor do we go to american or korean or eurpoean forum and say that our city is better than yours. point out a single Indian here who has said that Indian cities are better than Chinese. so why this comparison with Wuhan or Shanghai or any chinese city? I don't understand why you have to come and jump out as messiah for Pakistanis. India and Pakistan have long history of competition and its Lahore minister himself who said that lahore should take lessons from Delhi and all the Indians here are just stating pure facts to which pakistani helplessly reply with stupid argument. The irritation that you get when someone says Mumbai is better than Shanghai is same as what we get when someone claims that Lahore is better than Delhi because we feel insulted when a city like Delhi is compared with everything deprived lahore. as simple as that

please dont make it about China. there is no room for China here or comparison with Chinese city. if you have anything to add with regards to comparison between Lahore and Delhi then most welcome.


----------



## gslv mk3

Rafi said:


> Yes, I am afraid delhi is still a $hit hole.



Try crying harder..just like your compatriots in Skyscrapercity forum who always cry ' Lahore urgently need a metro,but Pakistan doesnt have the money '.

Try developing Lahore to stantards of Indian tier 2 / tier 3 cities first.

@hassan346

What does that that have to do with this thread?


----------



## Rafi

Jade said:


> You are lying. You haven't been to India.



I have my little indian friend.



gslv mk3 said:


> Try crying harder..just like your compatriots in Skyscrapercity forum who always cry ' Lahore urgently need a metro,but Pakistan doesnt have the money '.
> 
> Try developing Lahore to stantards of Indian tier 2 / tier 3 cities first.
> 
> @hassan346
> 
> What does that that have to do with this thread?



delhi is a $hithole, it even has a stomach complaint named after it.



jayron said:


> I think he does have some developmental issues. It is not normal to repeat yourself like that.



What's that my son, did I hurt your feelings my little indian friend.



jayron said:


> he probably has. in search of jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess exposing yourself to all the trauma and bomb fumes has killed your brain cells. you don't realize you repeat yourself. I am guessing you also bob your head while doing it.



Head bob'ers are all indian


----------



## Jako

@ indian members 
He was born in sonagachi,Kolkata. Then moved to the boom-boom(literally) country.


----------



## gslv mk3

Rafi said:


> delhi is a $hithole, it even has a stomach complaint named after it.
> 
> 
> 
> What's that my son, did I hurt your feelings my little indian friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Head bob'ers are all indian




Cry harder


----------



## djsjs

iam not greek said:


> Regarding that Dog thing, I once read that the practice of dog eating started in china as a result of starvation.
> we have never boasted that our city is better than Chinese city. nor do we go to american or korean or eurpoean forum and say that our city is better than yours. point out a single Indian here who has said that Indian cities are better than Chinese. so why this comparison with Wuhan or Shanghai or any chinese city? I don't understand why you have to come and jump out as *messiah for Pakistanis*. India and Pakistan have long history of competition and its Lahore minister himself who said that lahore should take lessons from Delhi and all the Indians here are just stating pure facts to which pakistani helplessly reply with stupid argument. The irritation that you get when someone says Mumbai is better than Shanghai is same as what we get when someone claims that Lahore is better than Delhi because we feel insulted when a city like Delhi is compared with everything deprived lahore. as simple as that
> 
> please dont make it about China. there is no room for China here or comparison with Chinese city. if you have anything to add with regards to comparison between Lahore and Delhi then most welcome.



 we feel insulted when a city like Delhi is compared with everything deprived lahore if you have anything to add with regards to comparison between Lahore and Delhi then most welcome.
indians try everything to compare with lahore and say "we feel insulted when a city like Delhi is compared with everything deprived lahore",and want others to contribute to the comparision..........
all my posts were about indian cities?isn't indian city a topic here? i seldom mention lahore or Pakistan in the thread , then how can i help them?all i want is to help indians, to wake up all you sleeping guys, to open your eyes......


----------



## faisal6309

Delhi's dirty picture: City's air pollution set to get worse | Mail Online

Don't want to see Lahore become like Delhi.


----------



## gslv mk3

faisal6309 said:


> Delhi's dirty picture: City's air pollution set to get worse | Mail Online
> 
> Don't want to see Lahore become like Delhi.



Good for us,continue with your underdeveloped city.


----------



## gslv mk3

djsjs said:


> we feel insulted when a city like Delhi is compared with everything deprived lahore if you have anything to add with regards to comparison between Lahore and Delhi then most welcome.
> indians try everything to compare with lahore and say "we feel insulted when a city like Delhi is compared with everything deprived lahore",and want others to contribute to the comparision..........
> all my posts were about indian cities?isn't indian city a topic here? i seldom mention lahore or Pakistan in the thread , then how can i help them?all i want is to help indians, to wake up all you sleeping guys, to open your eyes......



FYI Indians have opened their eyes - We are building World class Airports,metro rails,BRTS and roads in Delhi-and private developers have started to invest money in skyscraper projects and
and building New CBDs in planned areas of Delhi NCR like Greater Noida.Now spend some time to wake up Pakistanis in this thread.


----------



## Glorino

Which city Lahore or New Dehli expected to be slum free within the next five years. Which city has the capability to better able to tackle the issue. What is the best way to tackle the iisue. What about drainage as part of city planning


----------



## Ayush

Jako said:


> @ indian members
> He was born in sonagachi,Kolkata. Then moved to the boom-boom(literally) country.



so he must be 70 + ??


----------



## iam not greek

djsjs said:


> we feel insulted when a city like Delhi is compared with everything deprived lahore if you have anything to add with regards to comparison between Lahore and Delhi then most welcome.
> indians try everything to compare with lahore and say "we feel insulted when a city like Delhi is compared with everything deprived lahore",and want others to contribute to the comparision..........
> all my posts were about indian cities?isn't indian city a topic here? i seldom mention lahore or Pakistan in the thread , then how can i help them?all i want is to help indians, to wake up all you sleeping guys, to open your eyes......



we have already woken up and thats why so many infrastructure projects are going on in the country. India is in a transition state and construction is going all over the country. we are investing billions in infrastructure, more than what many country's GDP is. let the dust of construction settle down and then decide yourself. as i mentioned before Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## Rafi

We want to develop on the Turkish and Chinese way, not the indian way.


----------



## iam not greek

Rafi said:


> We want to develop on the Turkish and Chinese way, not the indian way.



your minister knows better, he has the taste of reality


----------



## Rafi

iam not greek said:


> your minister knows better, he has the taste of reality



Was just being diplomatic, your economy is currently dying.


----------



## gslv mk3

Glorino said:


> Which city Lahore or New Dehli expected to be slum free within the next five years. Which city has the capability to better able to tackle the issue. What is the best way to tackle the iisue. What about drainage as part of city planning



I dont know about percentage of slums now,I read somewhere that it was 18% back in 2001,and its 2013 now.

Delhi is getting a massive tunneling project as part of drainage system 
 @Rafi

You will have to reach Delhi level before reaching Beijing level or whatever you wish-at least Delhi has got modern airports,roads metros and skyscraper projects-what have you got?metro bus???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

gslv mk3 said:


> I dont know about percentage of slums now,I read somewhere that it was 18% back in 2001,and its 2013 now.
> 
> Delhi is getting a massive tunneling project as part of drainage system
> 
> @Rafi
> 
> You will have to reach Delhi level before reaching Beijing level or whatever you wish-at least Delhi has got modern airports,roads metros and skyscraper projects-what have you got?metro bus???



Yes but Lahore will get those things on the Istanbul measure, we are already beautifying our old historical city and getting ready for metro, and other grand projects, delhi old city is in a terrible state, so Chinese and Turk it is.


----------



## iam not greek

Rafi said:


> Yes but Lahore will get those things on the Istanbul measure, we are already beautifying our old historical city and getting ready for metro, and other grand projects, delhi old city is in a terrible state, so Chinese and Turk it is.



dear old Delhi attracts many tourists. it has Chandni Chowk, a tourist spot because of historical and cultural reasons and this is the reason govt doesnt want the area to change much though renovation of the whole area is under process.



gslv mk3 said:


> I dont know about percentage of slums now,I read somewhere that it was 18% back in 2001,and its 2013 now.
> 
> Delhi is getting a massive tunneling project as part of drainage system
> 
> @Rafi
> 
> You will have to reach Delhi level before reaching Beijing level or whatever you wish-at least Delhi has got modern airports,roads metros and skyscraper projects-what have you got?metro bus???


slum is not much of a problem for Delhi. there are very few slums in Delhi as far as i know.


----------



## Azeri boy

iam not greek said:


> dear old Delhi attracts many tourists. it has Chandni Chowk, a tourist spot because of historical and cultural reasons and this is the reason govt doesnt want the area to change much though renovation of the whole area is under process.



What with your username dude?


----------



## Rafi

iam not greek said:


> dear old Delhi attracts many tourists. it has Chandni Chowk, a tourist spot because of historical and cultural reasons and this is the reason govt doesnt want the area to change much though renovation of the whole area is under process.



Well old Lahore is being given a huge boost, and with excellent new waste management facilities is getting clean and approaching Islamabad standards. And we attract a lot of tourists, even with the current security situation, and even westerners.


----------



## gslv mk3

Rafi said:


> Yes but Lahore will get those things on the Istanbul measure, we are already beautifying our old historical city and getting ready for metro, and other grand projects, delhi old city is in a terrible state, so Chinese and Turk it is.



Istanbul measure?Haha you are going to get ' ready for a metro ' in Delhi we have 190 kms of metro rail already,yout one is not even under construction yet !

Delhi is a old city in terrible state? Kid please!! Delhi have far modern infra & Delhi NCR have planned cities like Noida & Greater Noida with infra & projects you cannot even dream of.


----------



## Rafi

gslv mk3 said:


> Istanbul measure?Haha you are going to get ' ready for a metro ' in Delhi we have 190 kms of metro rail already,yout one is not even under construction yet !
> 
> Delhi is a old city in terrible state? Kid please!! Delhi have far modern infra & Delhi NCR have planned cities like Noida & Greater Noida with infra & projects you cannot even dream of.



You forget, I have seen both cities and can compare and contrast, and yes delhi was in a terrible state.


----------



## Jako

Rafi said:


> You forget, I have seen both cities and can compare and contrast, and yes delhi was in a terrible state.


When did you visit delhi?
which year?


----------



## iam not greek

Rafi said:


> You forget, I have seen both cities and can compare and contrast, and yes delhi was in a terrible state.



I doubt you have ever visited Delhi. anyone who visits Delhi knows that its probably best city in S Asia. Port Louis is my second home and I know what I am talking about. You are just making a fool of yourself


----------



## INDIC

Rafi said:


> Yes but Lahore will get those things on the Istanbul measure, we are already beautifying our old historical city and getting ready for metro, and other grand projects, delhi old city is in a terrible state, so Chinese and Turk it is.



Was that the main reason for preferring metro bus from the Turkish company to a metro rail like Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Rafi said:


> You forget, I have seen both cities and can compare and contrast, and yes delhi was in a terrible state.



Dude pls stop fooling around.



INDIC said:


> Was that the main reason for preferring metro bus from the Turkish company to a metro rail like Delhi.



 @ the metrobus...nearly all of Pakistani media came up with the news ' Lahore got a metro ' and I have seen certain members here whobeleive that that is a true metro system! .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan346

gslv mk3 said:


> Good for us,continue with your underdeveloped city.



if we have to develop like delhi its better for us to stay underdeveloped ....


----------

